# [Sammelthread] EVE Online



## Adrenalize (27. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Willkommen im EVE-Online Sammelthread!*​
Offizielle Hardwareanforderungen für EVE Online

*Das Spiel:*
Eve Online ist ein MMORPG wie z.B. World of Warcraft, man spielt also online zusammen mit bzw. gegen Leute aus aller Welt. Bei EVE geht es um Raumschiffe, Raumstationen und allgemein um SCIFI. Das spiel orientiert sich dabei am Klassiker "Elite" (aus Amiga/C64 Zeiten).
Das besondere bei EVE ist, dass es nur eine Server-Phalanx gibt, man kann also jeden anderen Spieler kontaktieren und online treffen. Eine weitere Besonderheit besteht darin, dass der eigene Avatar lediglich aus einem Bild besteht und man sich über sein Raumschiff repräsentiert. Eine Erweiterung für spielbare Avatare auf den Raumstationen ist in allerdings in Arbeit.

*Erweiterungen für EVE Online*
Im Gegensatz zu anderen MMOs sind alle Erweiterungen bei EVE, wie auch der Client selbst, kostenlos downloadbar. Die Spieler zahlen lediglich die monatliche Gebühr ab 14,95 (bzw. einmalig 19,95 bei der ersten Zahlung). Zum Testen gibt es einen 14-tägigen Testzugang.

*Besonderheiten (Leveln, Quests, XP):*
Auch in punkto Skillsystem geht EVE andere Wege als die Konkurrenz: Es gibt in EVE *keine Level*, sondern so gennante Skillpunkte. Neue Skills kann man gegen In-Game-Währung (ISK) auf diversen Raumstationen kaufen, sie sind Gegenstände genau wie Geschütztürme oder Schiffe. Man bekommt keine XP für erlegte NPC-Schiffe, stattdessen laufen alle Skills echtzeitbasiert, egal ob man eingeloggt ist oder nicht. Ein Skill mit einer angezeigten Restzeit von 5 Tagen ist dann fertig, egal ob man die 5 Tage durchzockt oder sich erst an Tag 5 mal wieder in EVE einloggt. Skills können jederzeit unterbrochen oder gewechselt werden, man behält alle bis dahin gewonnenen Skillpunkte.
Die Trainingszeiten für Skills sind von den Attributen (Perception, Willpower, Memory, Carisma, Intelligence) des eigenen Characters abhängig. Mit Learningskills und Learning Implantaten kann man diese Zeiten senken (die Implantate erhöhen die Attributwerte und senken dadurch die Skillzeit)

Das eigentliche Spielen in EVE dient aber nicht nur dem Spaß, sondern vor allem dem Sammeln (oder verpulvern ) von ISK z.B. durch Missionen, Mining, Handel etc. Missionen werden von Agenten auf Stationen vergeben. Hier gibt es Kampfmissionen, in denen man NPCs bekämpfen muss, Transportmissionen (Ware von A nach B), Handelmissionen (Kaufe X oder Verkaufe Y), Miningmissionen (Bringe 123 Einheiten von Erz XYZ) usw.
Man kann aber auch einfach in Asteroidenbelt fliegen und auf eigene Faust minen oder NPCs angreifen. EVE bietet dabei mehrere NPC-Spacepiratenclans, die sich in Missionen auch abwechseln, so dass man nicht immer gegen die selben NPCs kämpft. Für eine erfolgreiche Mission vergibt der Agent neben ISK auch so genannte Loyality Points (LP), die man in einem speziellen LP-Store eintauschen kann, z.B. gegen Skills, Implantate, bis hin zu seltenen Schiffstypen. Außerdem erhält man Ansehen bei der Corporation, zu der der Agent gehört. Mit genug Ansehen werden dann bessere Agenten verfügbar, die einem schwerere Missionen geben, für die man wiederum mehr ISK, mehr LP und mehr ansehen bekommt. Es gibt Agenten in 5 Stufen, auf Stufe 4 und 5 ist es zum Teil sinnvoll, die Missionen in Gruppen von 2-4 Spielern zu fliegen, da diese schon eine echte Herausforderung sein können. 

In EVE gibt es viele Wege, an ISK zu kommen, sei es durch Mining, Missions, An- und Verkauf von Waren am Markt oder gar der Herstellung von Schiffen, Modulen bis hin zu Teilen für Raumstationen.
Der Markt in EVE ist dabei vor allem von den Spielern abhängig. Die NPCs sorgen lediglich für einen Grundstock an Basis-Waren zu normalen Preisen, aber oft sind es die von Spieler-Corps und Allianzen hergestellten Gegenstände, die besonders begehrt sind. Z.B. die verbesserten Tech2-Versionen der normalen Gegenstände werden ausschließlich von Spielern für Spieler hergestellt.
EVE Online bietet somit einen dynamischen Markt mit regionalen Preisunterschieden, der durch Aktionen der Spieler ständig in Bewegung ist. Da wird ein Einkauf durchaus auch mal zu einem längeren Abenteuertrip, wenn man Schnäppchen jagt. 

*PvP in EVE*
Auch was PvP angeht, nimmt EVE Online eine Sonderstellung ein. Das Buzzword lautet "Non-Consentual PVP", also Kämpfe gegen andere Spieler auch ohne Einverständnis beider Parteien. Eine Spieler-Corp kann jederzeit einer anderen den Krieg erklären (es muss lediglich eine ISK-Gebühr bezahlt werden), die Mitglieder beider Corps können sich dann überall völlig straffrei bekämpfen. Dasselbe gilt für Allianzen, wobei eine Kriegserklärung gegenüber einer Allianz noch etwas mehr kostet. Der Krieg dauert an, solange zumindest eine Partei die kosten bezahlt.
Daneben ist es auch möglich, ein Piratendasein zu führen und andere Spieler einfach so anzugreifen. Allerdings verliert man dadurch ansehen bei der NPC-Police (genannt Concord). Die Systeme in EVE haben einen Sicherheitsstatus, und bei niedrigen Concord-Ansehen kann man Systeme mit hohen Status nicht mehr betreten, ohne von Concord abgeschossen zu werden. Diese NPC-Polizei ist quasi unbesiegbar, einmal angegriffen verliert der Pirat sein Schiff. Eine Umgehung wird als Exploit betrachtet.
Das führt uns zur nächsten Art von PvP, dem so gennanten "Suicide Gank" (Selbstmordkommando). Angesichts von Concord und Highsec-Systemen fühlen manche Spieler sich derart sicher, dass sie unglaublich teure Gegenstände in unglaublich billigen Schiffen durch die Gegend schippern. Nun gibt es spezielle Gruppen von Piraten, die gemeinsam solche Spieler angreifen, auch in Highsec. Natürlich werden die Schiffe der Piraten dabei zerstört, die Plünderware wird aber von deren Kumpanen eingesammelt. Ist die Beute gut genug, lohnt sich so ein Suicide Gank also durchaus, auch wenn die Angreifer dabei ihre Schiffe opfern.
Viele Spieler beklagen diese Tatsache, CCPs Einstellung dazu ist aber eindeutig: Suicide Ganks sind erlaubt, genauso wie Betrügereien ("Scams") unter Spielern, solange diese sich komplett innerhalb des EVE-Universums abspielen. Im Vergleich zu anderen Titeln wie WoW oder Everquest ist EVE also ein sehr rauhes Pflaster.
Trotzdem kann man PvP und Piratenangriffe durch umsichtiges Handeln meist vermeiden, oder man wirft seine Skrupel über Bord und macht einfach mit. 
Besondere Beachtung verdienen auch die 0.0-Gebiete. Diese Randregionen des EVE-Universums (siehe Karte) können von Spieler-Corps und Allianzen besetzt werden, man kann dort selbst Raumstaionen errichten und in seinem Reich für Recht und Ordnung sorgen. Kriegserklärungen sind hier nicht mehr nötig. Kein Papierkram, nur PvP in seiner reinsten Form.

Einen Haken hat PvP in EVE allerdings, als neuer Spieler hat zunächst im Hinblick auf Schiffe, Skills und Geld das Nachsehen, aber man kann sich natürlich mit erfahrenen Spielern zusammenschließen, diese beim Kämpfen unterstützen und vor allem viel von ihnen lernen. 
EVE bietet für die Interaktion der Spieler einen Flottenmodus, damit sich Spielergruppen unterschiedlichster Größe zusammentun und bequem kommunizieren können per Textchat oder auch über EVE Voice. Eve Voice ist ein im Spiel integrierter kostenloser Audiochat, ähnlich Teamspeak oder Ventrillo. Man kann beliebige Chatfenster als Audiokanal hinzufügen und dann mit anderen Leuten auf diesem Kanal reden. Egal ob Fleetchannel oder Privater Chat, Audio ist verfügbar, alles was man braucht ist ein Mikro und einen Gesprächspartner.  

*Spielbare Rassen in EVE:*
In EVE Online gibt es vier spielbare Rassen, zwischen denen man wählen kann.
*Amarr*
Die Amarr besitzen das größte Empire im EVE-Universum. Sie sind ein religiös geprägtes, elitäres Volk mit einem Imperator an ihrer Spitze. Die Amarr versklavten das Volk der Minmatar und sind berüchtigt für ihre Grausamkeit. Ihre Schiffen haben schwere, goldene Panzerungen und nutzen Laserwaffen.
*Gallente*
Die Gallente Föderation ist vermutlich die liberalste Faction in EVE. Ein Reich, aufgebaut auf Handel und Demokratie, selbstverliebt und charismatisch. Die Gallente bevorzugen Kampfdrohnen, Hybrid-Blasterwaffen und schwere Panzerungen bei ihren Kriegsschiffen.
*Minmatar*
Die Minmatar oder Matari sind ein zähes Volk von Kämpfern, organisiert in einzelnen Stämmen. Jahrelang unterdrückt und versklavt von den Amarr, gelang ihnen eine Rebellion, und mit der neu gewonnen Freiheit gründeten sie die Minmatar Republic. Die Minmatar-Schiffe sehen zwar teilweise etwas abenteuerlich und improvisiert aus, bestechen aber durch ihre Schnelligkeit und ihre Flexibilität. Die Minmatar nutzen teils Schilde, teils Panzerung und als Waffen vorwiegend Missiles und Projektilgeschosse.
*Caldari*
die Caldari waren ursprünglich Teil der Gallente-Föderation, spalteten sich dann aber ab und es kam zum Unabhängigkeitskrieg mit den Gallente. Der Caldari-Staat ist geprägt von Kapitalismus, die Macht liegt in den Händen einiger Mega-Corporations. Die Caldari sind geschäftstüchtig und militant.
Ihre Schiffe setzen vor allem auf Schilde zur Verteidigung und auf Missiles und Hybrid-Railguns als Bewaffnung. Außerdem sind sie Spezialisten für Electronic Warfare.

*Beziehungen zwischen den Rassen:*
Amarr und Minmatar sind Erzfeinde, ebenso Caldari und Gallente. Amarr und Caldari sind sich meist freundlich gesinnt aufgrund ähnlicher ansichten, gleiches gilt für Gallente und Minmatar. Das kann sich aber natürlich immer einmal ändern. 

*Spielbare Schiffstypen:*
Für die Spieler gibt es eine Reihe Schiffstypen zu unterschiedlichen Preisen und mit unterschiedlichen Skillanforderungen, angefangen von Frigates über Cruiser, Battlecruiser, Battleships hin zu Großkampfschiffen wie Carrier, Dreadnought, Motherships und schließlich dem Titan. Zusätzlich gibt es noch verbesserte "Tech2-Varianten" der Schiffe und einige spezielle Schiffe oder Varianten, etwa Schiffe der NPC-Piraten oder Navy-Versionen von Cruisern und Battleships.

*Die neue DX9-Grafikengine:*
Laut CCP ist *Trinity* die bisher umfangreichste Erweiterung zu EVE Online. In knapp 2 Jahren wurde die Grafikengine des Spiels komplett erneuert und optimiert. Zukünftig werden die Spieler die Wahl haben zwischen der bisherigen DX8-Grafik (für ältere Rechner) und neuen Schiffsmodellen, Texturen und Effekten in der DX9-Variante der Engine.
Außerdem gibt es neue Schiffsvarianten, Missionen und zahlreiche weitere Änderungen.
Wie bisher jede Erweiterung für EVE Online ist auch Trinity für alle Spieler kostenlos. Bisher wurden alle Schiffe und Raumstationen grafisch erneuert. In zukünftigen Patches sollen noch Planeten, Asteroiden und weitere Details grafisch verbessert werden.
Spieler mit leistungsschwächeren Systemen profitieren ebenfalls von Trinity, da auch die Version von EVE mit klassischer Grafik besser läuft und die Grafikkarte besser nutzt, so dass man sich über einen fps-Gewinn freuen darf.
Weitere Infos zu Trinity:
Auf der offiziellen Trinity-Homepage

Eine DX10-Variante der Engine ist ebenfalls geplant, bisher sind allerdings keine weiteren Details bekannt, was deren Grafik oder Leistung angeht.


*Weitere Infos und News:* (wird bei Bedarf aktualisiert)
Launch der neuen Erweiterung "Empyrean Age" am 10.6.08
Preview-Bericht zum Ambulation-Projekt (3D-Avatare und begehbare Raumstationen)
Offizieller Trailer zu Empyrean Age erschienen!
Chribbas Veldspar-Tattoo

_


----------



## Jor-El (27. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Genau! Und dank Adrenalize bin ich seit heute Morgen auch schon kräftig am rumspacen. 
Macht bisher ne Menge Spaß. Nette Leute und klasse Atmosphäre inklusive. Danke nochmal für den Tipp.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Jo, bin auch grad am zocken. Ein 19er TFT reicht für dieses Spiel kaum aus, immer ist alles voll mit Fenstern. Mit anderen Spielern hat ich noch nix zu tun, hab aber schon welche beim prollen mit ihrem Raumschiff gesehen. Gibts irgend ne Möglichkeit, die Grafik hochzuschrauben?
Ich fühl mich wieder wie als ich WoW angefangen habe: n Haufen Atts, und null Plan wofür die gut sind.

Jor-El, meld dich mal, dann drehn wir ne Runde zusammen 

@Adrenalize: Wenn dir Eve gut gefällt, dann müsste dir auch "Nexus: The Jupiter Incident" zusagen. Steuerung ist +/- die selbe, hat ne ordentliche Grafik, m.Mn eines der besten SciFi-RTS-Spiele:
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident Review - Nexus: The Jupiter Incident Download


----------



## Jor-El (27. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Sicher, bin immer für ein Ründchen zu haben.  Ingame schimpf ich mich Tyreck.
Ich hab Dinge wie AA und AF über den Treiber eingestellt. Bei Nvidia gibs ja satt Spiele bzw. Profile für diese. Aber schau dir mal die Filmchen von Trinity an. Sehr fein was da noch kommt.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Wie gesagt, die Grafikengine wird demnächst überholt. Man darf nicht vergessen dass die damals 1997 mit entwickeln anfingen und das spiel iirc 2003 schon live ging. Ich habs damals noch mit GeForce4 gespielt. Seitdem wurde halt grafisches Feintuning betrieben, aber die Engine ist zweifellos angestaubt.
Mit dem DX9 Upgrade wird es dann laut Trailer wohl so aussehen wie X3... 

Am besten ihr testet ohne Stress mal die 14 Tage aus. Wenns euch gefällt und ihr evtl. ein paar Monate ernsthaft investieren wollt, könnt ihr euch ja evtl. noch mal einen Trialaccount holen und euch vorher von den Leuten im Game ein paar tipps holen, um nen perfekten Char zu erstellen und spezialisiert zu skillen usw.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

CCP hat mittlerweile auf dem Testserver die neuen Modelle und Texturen freigegen für weitere Tests. Das scheint jetzt die DX9-Grafik zu sein, allerdings wurden wohl viele der User-Screenshots nicht mit den optimalen Grafikeinstellungen gemacht.
Für die Neugierigen gibts einen Riesenthread mit Links zu allem möglichen Screenshots: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=645221

Die Anzeichen verdichten sich dass der große Patch wirklich bald kommt.


----------



## mFuSE (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> ...Jo, bin auch grad am zocken. Ein 19er TFT reicht für dieses Spiel kaum aus, immer ist alles voll mit Fenstern. .....



Ein Breitbildmonitor ist da Pflicht ^^ 


Für die Testserver braucht man nen aktiven Account, oder?
Zumindest das ist bei WoW besser, da reicht es einen mal gehabt zu haben...


Ansonsten schade ... ärgert mich bis heute das ich ausgerechnet während meiner damaligen 14Tage Trial nach 3 Tagen unerwartet ne Vollzeit Beschäftigung aufgedrängt bekommen habe, da blieb für nichts mehr Zeit


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Man braucht halt nen aktiven Account. Der Testserver wird ab und zu und meist vor Testpatches mit der Hauptdatenbank gespiegelt. Wenn man Glück hat, ist der eigene Char dort schon nach 1-2 Tage nvertreten, wenn man Pech hat, dauerts 2 Wochen oder mehr 

Aber mit nem Trialaccount ist es eh nicht so prickelnd. Auf Singularity (Sisi) kosten zwar alle Mods und Skills nur 500 isk oder sowas, aber die Useranzahl ist sehr bescränkt, und dort was zu skillen lohnt nicht, weil wenn man anders skillt als auch dem Mainserver wirds mit den nächsten Mirror wieder überschrieben.

Wenn ihr Glück habt, kommt der Patch noch während eurer 14 Tage...


----------



## d00mfreak (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Geht eh relativ zügig. Hab gestern schon das erste Schiff als Questbelohnung bekommen, Kohle dürfte ich nun an die 200.000 isk haben.

Ansonsten: Durchschnittliche Grafik (lässt sich verschmerzen, besonderes da der Patch kommt), gute Musik (besonders die Mukke im Trailer zu Trinity ) , geiles Raumschiff und Stationsdesign. Auch schein CCP das Spiel ordentlich zu pflegen, dieser Patch soll ja nicht der erste sein. Das Einzige was mich atm n bissl stört, ist die leicht zickige Wegfindung in der Nähe der Stationen. wenn man abdockt, und sofort weiterwarpen will, dann kann es einige Minuten dauern, bis das Schiff endlich anfängt.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Geht eh relativ zügig. Hab gestern schon das erste Schiff als Questbelohnung bekommen, Kohle dürfte ich nun an die 200.000 isk haben.


Man bekommt neuerdings Schiffe geschenkt? 
Wobei stimmt, mir wurde da mal was erzählt. Gibts aber wohl nur ganz zu Anfang. Für Missionen bei normalen Agenten gibts ja Loyalitätspunkte, und mittlerweile einen eigenen Shop, in dem man für die Punkte lecker Spezialitems  holen kann, oder auch Skills.
Vor noch einem Jahr waren die Agent-Belohnen teilweise totaler Müll, besonders am Anfang, aber CCP hat reagiert und das komplett umgebaut, daher gibts jetzt den LP-Shop.


> Das Einzige was mich atm n bissl stört, ist die leicht zickige Wegfindung in der Nähe der Stationen. wenn man abdockt, und sofort weiterwarpen will, dann kann es einige Minuten dauern, bis das Schiff endlich anfängt.


Das kann zum einen Lag sein, gerade in Systemen, wo viele Leute anwesend sind. Das Schiff ist sichtbar, man will losfliegen, aber für den Server steckt es noch in der Undock-Queue. Das kann dann ein paar Sekunden Rumgezappel geben, bis es loswarpt.
Da kann man nichts gegen machen.

Zum anderen kann es an der Ausrichtung liegen. vor dem Warp dreht sich das Schiff ja genau in die Richtung des Ziels. Falls da was im Weg ist, eckt man an. Man kann sich z.b. auch wunderbar an Asterioden verfransen, wenn man zu nahe drankommt. Erst im Warp dann fliegt das Schiff durch alles durch (das wird in der Backstory sogar erklärt - alles in der Blase hat einen anderen Quantenfluss oder so und kann Materie außerhalb der Warpblase einfach durchdringen. )
Hier kann es helfen, nach dem Abdocken z.B. erstmal kurz wegzufliegen von der Station, oder sich manuell auszurichten, also knapp neben dem ziel zweimal doppelklicken, damit das Schiff in die Richtung fliegt, dann auf Warp gehen, wenn es mit drehen fertig ist.


----------



## d00mfreak (28. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab jetzt die Kohle besammen, um mir einen Caldari Cormorant (Destroyer) zu kaufen. Lohnt sich der? Mache hauptsächlich Kampf. Und kann ich mit endlich anfangen, andere spiler zu pwnden? ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Kohle besammen, um mir einen Caldari Cormorant (Destroyer) zu kaufen. Lohnt sich der? Mache hauptsächlich Kampf. Und kann ich mit endlich anfangen, andere spiler zu pwnden? ^^


Kommt drauf an. Du kannst halt 8 Guns (Frigate-size montieren), hat also mehr Bumms, allerdings sind Zerstörer sehr dünn gepanzert und haben einen größeren signatur-Radius, sind also leichter zu treffen mit größeren Guns (Cruiser-Size)

Aber wenn du Caldari spielst, wäre in der Größenordnung < Cruiser die Kestrel-Frigate evtl. fast interessanter Vorausgesetzt du hast die Skills für Missiles bzw. Rockets und den jeweils passenden Launcher. Der Schaden per Volley ist da sehr hoch.
Allerdings werden die Caldari-Missile-Schiffe bzw. Caldari allgemein im PVP nicht sooo gerne genutzt, weil die Flugzeit halt höher ist als bei Geschossen und Shield-Tanking da auch nicht so das Wahre ist.
Und mit einem Char der noch keine Woche alt ist, kannste allenfalls erfolgreich Newbies battlen, die genauso frisch sind. Aber für Missions sind Caldari-Schiffe gerade am Anfang sehr gut, weil man mit den Missiles hohen Schaden verursachen kann mit relativ wenig skills, während Guns oder Dronen (die anderen 3 Rassen setzen hauptsächlich auf Guns und/oder Drones) einige gelernte Skills brauchen, um richtig wtfbbq zu pwnen. 

BTW: Unter http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=571635 findet sich ein Setup Index, quasi ein Sammelthreads zu Threads, wo es um die Schiffe und gute fittings gibt. Schau dir dort mal Cormorant, Kestrel usw. an. Meist werden dort relativ teure Module genannt, macht aber nichts, sucht euch was Billigeres, Entsprechendes, was ihr auch nutzen bzw. schnell skillen könnt.
Ein Standardsetup für ne Kestrel wäre z.B.
Highslots: 4x Launcher (Rocket oder Missile, am Besten nicht mischen)
Med Slots: 1x 1MN Afterburner, restliche Slots mit Shield Hardenern, Shield Extendern, Shield Boostern etc. füllen (Bei nem Booster evtl. auch einen Capacitor Recharger dazu)
Low Slots: Weil das obige Zeug vermutlich viel CPU und Powergrid brauchen wird hier Micro Auxiliary Power Core, Reactor Control Unit, Power diagnostic unit etc. rein.

Das wäre ne klassische Kestrel für Missions. Für PVP wirds unkonventioneller.
Dark Shikari nennt da:
4x rocket (close range, höhere Feuerrate)
2x web (bremst den Gegner auf 0 ab, ist auch close range)
1x scrambler (warp scrambler hindert den Gegner am davonwarpen)
1x 400mm plate (das Armor plate gibt einem mehr hitpoints)
1x MAPC (wieder der micro aux power core für mehr CPU)
Nachteile des Setups: 
1. kein Tank bis auf das Plate, kein Repper - das Setup kalkuliert mit ein, dass man vermutlich nicht allzu lange lebt. Ist bei Frigates aber normal, die Dinger sind Kanonenfutter.
2. Fehlender Afterburner. Mit einer Frigate ist man normalerweise Support und tackled, sprich man fliegt schnell hin, scrambled und webbt das Opfer, betet, dass man lange genug am Leben bleibt und andere aus deiner Gang mit Cruisern werden ihn dann in Fetzen schießen.

Was evtl. gerade noch Solo geht wäre PVP gegen eine andere Frig (muss dann aber wirkliche eine stinknormale Tech1 Frig sein, kein Interceptor oder Assault Frig). Da würde ich scramblen und webben, ihn schnell umkreisen (möglichst mit Afterburner) und dabei Rockets ballern. Mit etwas Glück treffen seine Guns dann nicht so gut (denn die müssen der Kreisbewegung folgen).

Und nicht vergessen, PVP nur in Systemen mit 0,4 Sec Status. Bei 0,5 oder höher kommt Concord Police und killt euch. Ist wie die Guards in anderen MMOs in den Städten (Concord ist unbesiegbar).
Ich rate euch aber nicht unbedingt zu PVP gleich am Anfang. 
BTW: Wenn ihr in einer player-corp seid, könnt ihr Testkämpfe mit anderen Corpmitgliedern machen, also fighten und rechtzeitig aufhören. Killen geht auch, aber da macht ihr euch vermutlich keine Freunde. Concord mischt sich nicht in Fights zwischen Corpmembern ein. Ausnahme sind die NPC-Corps in denen man startet, denn sonst könnte man alle Newbs killen die gerade einen neuen Char anfangen...

Noch kurz zum Cormorant:
High: 7x 125mm Railguns (long range fighting, auf optimal range achten!)

Med:1x AB (Afterburner)
1x Small Shieldbooster
2x NPC Specific Resistance Amplifiers

Low: 1x PDU/Magnetic Field Stabilizer (PDU= Power diagnostic unit)  

Sowas in der Art für Missions und NPC Fighting.
Kommt halt immer drauf an, was ihr momentan hernehmen könnt, was reinpasst (gibt ja Skills die CPU und Grid erhöhen, je nach Skill Lvl)


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab ihn inzwischen gekauft. Einen Krestel hatt' ich schon (->Questbelohnung), welcher aber bei der aktuellen Quest in Flammen aufging  Habs nicht mehr geschafft, mich raus zu warpen -.-  Deshalb bin ich atm auch recht pleite ^^ Konnte zwar nur 3 Missile-Launcher montieren, war aber für Hit n' Run genial.

Das Setup für den Cormorant klingt gut, werd mir die Kohle dafür zusammenkratzen. 

Edit: gibts ne Erweiterung, die die max Energie raufschraubt? Hab für die genannte Kombi leider nicht ausreichend Energie zu Verfügung

thx 4 help


Bzgl PvP in Systemen >0.5:  Klappt es, wenn ich einen angreife, kille (Anfänger natürlich  ) und dann sofort abhaue (Warp)? Oder hasst mich die Polizei solange, bis ich mal durch sie gestorben bin?

Und ab welchem Schiff kann ich mit ernshaftem PvP anfangen? Also so weit, dass ich kein Opfer mehr bin?

Edit2: Cormorant auch im Ar***


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Edit: gibts ne Erweiterung, die die max Energie raufschraubt? Hab für die genannte Kombi leider nicht ausreichend Energie zu Verfügung


Wie gesagt "Reactor control Unit" oder "Power diagnostiv unit" klingen beide nach Powergrid. Schau dir einfach mal die Infotexte an, was die machen und welche Skills du brauchst. Alternativ gibt es auch einen Skill für etwas mehr Grid glaub ich.
Und rocket Launcher sind evtl. einfacher 4x zu fitten als Missiles. Der Unterschied wäre dann der abstand. Bei Missiles ist die Reichweite höher, da kann man mit der Kestrel wegbleiben und muss evtl. nicht so viel aushalten wie im Nahkampf.
Wenn deine Gegner Guns nutzen, bist du außerhalb ihrer optimal range relativ sicher, weil ihr Schaden dort schnell abnimmt. Je näher du rankommst, desto heftiger wirds...


> Bzgl PvP in Systemen >0.5:  Klappt es, wenn ich einen angreife, kille (Anfänger natürlich  ) und dann sofort abhaue (Warp)? Oder hasst mich die Polizei solange, bis ich mal durch sie gestorben bin?


In einem 0.9-0.7 System wirst du vermutlich einen Schuss abgeben, dann werden innerhalb einer Sekunde 5 Police-Battleships auf dich draufjumpen, dich jammen, webben und scrambeln, kurzgesagt dein Schiff in den Zustand eines ausgeschalteten Toasters versetzen. Dann werden sie einmal kurz Feuern und das wars. Den Pod lassen sie aber iirc am Leben....
In 0.5 hast du vielleicht 20-30 Sekunden, bevor sie reinwarpen. In 0.4 und drunter gibts keine Police mehr, aber Sentry Guns an Toren und Stationen werden dich aufs Kreuz nehmen (daher lauern Piraten-Spieler meist in den Asteroidenfeldern)
Und ab welchem Schiff kann ich mit ernshaftem PvP anfangen? Also so weit, dass ich kein Opfer mehr bin?

Früher konnte man Concord noch einem Battleship und sehr viel Support tanken bzw. sogar killen (gibt ein Video, wo einer in einem Battleship mit Smartbombs feuert und so Concord killt, während 6 andere Battleships ihn permanent reparieren. Aufgrund solcher Vorkomnisse wurde Concord geboostet auf unbesiegbar, seitdem ist kein Fall mehr bekannt, wo ein Gefecht mit Concord länger als ein paar Sek. dauerte)
Übrigens gibt ein solcher Angriff ein Minus für deinen Security-Status. Auch in Gebieten 0.4-0.1 gibts ne Abwertung. So ist das Piratenleben 
eine Player-Corp kann einer anderen formell den Krieg erklären (kostet Schutzgeld an Concord, dann sehen die weg). Mit so einem offiziellen Krieg kann man dann überall fighten ohne das was passiert (natürlich nur die Leute der gegnerischen Corp, nicht jeden).



> Edit2: Cormorant auch im Ar***


Aus Fehlern lernt es sich am besten! 
Die Lernkurve ist halt etwas hoch und es braucht einfach Zeit. Ich weiß schon, dass man gerade im Trail möglichst schnell möglichst viele Schiffe fliegen möchte. Schau dir mal nen Cruiser an, Ospery oder Caracal und dazu passende Waffen, evtl. schaffst du es in den 14 Tagen soweit zu skillen, dassdu da einen gerade so fliegen kannst. in den LVL1-Missionen und den Asteroidenbelts bis 0.5 kommen nur Frigs als NPC-Gegner, und Cruiser haben genug Hitpoints, das sollte halbwegs sicher sein.

Als ich damals meinen ernsthaften Char anfing (hab mir nen Khanid gebaut, der startete direkt mit dem Skill Gunner V ), nahm ich die 14 Tage trial und den ersten Monat, flog nur Frigate und skillte erstmal Learning und dann allerlei Basic-Sachen. Bevor ich aufhörte hatte mein Char fast 11 Mio Skillpoints und konnte recht gut Cruiser und Battlecruiser und auch halbwegs gut Battleships fliegen, aber war bestenfalls für größere Gangs und flotten als Support tauglich. Als dicker Damage-Dealer oder Tank hatte ich die Skills nicht hoch genug und auch nicht die Kohle, um Battleships zu verheizen.
In der Hinsicht ist EVE leider ein Geduldsspiel. Sowas wie Powerleveln in WOW gibts einfach nicht. 
Das Problem bei PVP ist auch, dass man sich die Gegner nicht aussuchen kann. Einzelne Piraten, die dich in 0.4 und drunter angreifen, werden sehr teure Tech2 Ships fliegen und eine Menge Skills haben, und sie werden Kämpfen aus dem Weg gehen, die sie nicht sicher gewinnen. Player mit weniger skills und billigeren Schiffen werden dich möglichst im Rudel angreifen. Das ist sowieso immer besser als alleine.

Jedenfalls schaut euch mal alles an, testet auch so Sachen wie Mining, kauft und verkauft was am Markt usw. Schließt euch einer Corp an, vielleicht sogar einer die Gerade nen Krieg am Laufen hat und versucht, euch ein paar mal im PVP zersemmeln zu lassen (passiert eh jedem am Anfang ).
Das ist vielleicht das Beste um mal breit an der Oberfläche zu kratzen (für mehr sind 14 Tage eh zu kurz)

PS: Bei EVE schreib ich irgendwie immer Romane. 
Wenns zuviel wird, sagt einfach was. Irgendwie fesselt mich das Game immer dann am meisten, wenn ichs grad mal wieder nicht spiele...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ach ja, unter http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=74580 findet sich auch massig Geschwafel von mir zum Thema...


----------



## Jor-El (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich bin da etwas anders gepolt als D00mfreak. Lege kaum Wert auf PvP und ziehe schöne Quest und angenehmes Corps-Leben vor. Hatte da schon 1-2x das Vergnügen hier und da mal Lvl4 Missionen mitzufliegen um es mir mal anzuschauen. Spiel ist echt Klasse. Werde bestimmt noch ein paar Std. investieren.


----------



## ulukay (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

also ich hab ewig auf ein getarntes schiff hingearbeitet (3 monate geskillt?)
dann wollte ich damit das 0.0er erkunden - und was war?
beim 3. sprungtor ein feld welches einen verlangsamt -> dann is noch ein frachter reingesprungen innerhalb von 500m und deshalb wird man automatisch enttarnt -> bumms tot
das ist ein balancing fehler³ dass ich eve instant gelöscht hab und nie mehr angreife


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



ulukay schrieb:


> das ist ein balancing fehler³ dass ich eve instant gelöscht hab und nie mehr angreife


Es ist halt eine Möglichkeit, ein Schiff zu enttarnen, indem man nah genug rankommt oder ihm eine Suchprobe auf den Pelz jagt. Sonst wäre es dem Angreifer gegenüber unfair, wenn er gar keine Möglichkeit hätte, den Gegner zu enttarnen.
Sonst wäre die Tarnvorrichtung zu mächtig, passive Spieler müssten sich kaum mehr enttarnen, wenn sie es nicht wollen, und Piraten ebenso. Und ein Spieler, der sie nicht nutzen kann/will, wäre immer im Nachteil...


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab mir wieder ne Krestel mit 4x Standart Launcher und Flameburstmissiles gekauft, und skille grad auf die Energieerweiterungen hin.

Was mir noch fehlt, ist die Fähigkeit, die Gegnerstärke einzuschätzen. Bis vor ein, zwei Quests machte das Game einen übermütig, die Gegner waren nicht besonders schwer. Bei der aktuellen Quest kann ich nur hin, schnell einen killen, dann sofort wieder weg-warpen, wenn ich auf eine weitere Raketensalve warten würde, dann wäre ich tot, so komme ich noch mit knapp 50% Armor davon. Auch scheint es mir, dass man auch teure Schiffe sich sehr schnell leisten kann, der sofortige Einsatz derer wird allerdings von den fehlenden Skill verhindert 

Noch ne Frage: Was sind Blueprints


----------



## Jor-El (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Termin ist nun offiziell!
*05.12.07 kommt es endlich.*
Passend eingestiegen denk ich.


----------



## ulukay (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Möglichkeit, ein Schiff zu enttarnen, indem man nah genug rankommt oder ihm eine Suchprobe auf den Pelz jagt. Sonst wäre es dem Angreifer gegenüber unfair, wenn er gar keine Möglichkeit hätte, den Gegner zu enttarnen.
> Sonst wäre die Tarnvorrichtung zu mächtig, passive Spieler müssten sich kaum mehr enttarnen, wenn sie es nicht wollen, und Piraten ebenso. Und ein Spieler, der sie nicht nutzen kann/will, wäre immer im Nachteil...



genau - da skillt man monatelang damit ein 0815 frachter der zufällig in der gegend is einen enttarnt 

sorry aber wenn ich 3 monate skilln muss bis ich mich endlich tarnen kann soll der gegner auch 3 monate skillen um mich finden zu können - und nicht instant


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Du fändest es gut, dass ein 0815-Frachter, der auch ohne dass du getarnt wärst, kaum ein Chance haben dürfte, dich gar nicht mehr entarnen kann?
Versetze dich mal in die Situation des Frachters^^


So langsam wird das Game aber echt schwer, hänge grad bei der Mission "Welten kollidieren". Da soll man durch ne Gruppe bestehend aus 10 bis 15 Priatenschiffen, wo schon aber schon eines allein ausreichen würde, um mich aufzureiben, zu einem Gate, und dort nochmal das selbe.


----------



## ulukay (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

getarnt kann ich dem frachter sowieso nix - ausserdem sind getarnte schiffe keine kriegsschiffe sondern imho eher aufklärer


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Naja, mir persönlich ist das nur lieber. 
Ich konnte in WoW die scheiss Schurken auch nie ausstehen. Stealth->Kill-> Restealth. Kam jemand, der ihnen Paroli bieten konnte, waren sie plötzlich verschwunden


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Du fändest es gut, dass ein 0815-Frachter, der auch ohne dass du getarnt wärst, kaum ein Chance haben dürfte, dich gar nicht mehr entarnen kann?
> Versetze dich mal in die Situation des Frachters^^


Man darf nicht vergessen,m das es in diesem Falle unabsichtlich war. die Chance, dass ein anderes Schiff aus Versehen weniger als 1000m neben einem landet, ist sehr gering. Wenn ein Jäger ein getarntes Schiff aufspüren wollte, bräuchte er wohl auch mehrere Wochen oder Monate Skilltraining in der Benutzung von Scanning Probes, um die Signatur des getarnten Schiffes aufzuspüren. Das war in der Situation mit dem Frachter einfach Pech.
Stealthbomber z.b. stellen getarnt schon eine Gefahr da. die fliegen mit Tarnung sogar schneller als ohne, haben eine Bewaffnung, mit der sie Cruiser killen können (Cruise Missiles). die enttarnen sich kurz, targeten dich, feuern und sind wieder weg in ein paar Sekunden. Das ist schon mehr als ein harmloser getarnter Aufklärer...



> So langsam wird das Game aber echt schwer, hänge grad bei der Mission "Welten kollidieren". Da soll man durch ne Gruppe bestehend aus 10 bis 15 Priatenschiffen, wo schon aber schon eines allein ausreichen würde, um mich aufzureiben, zu einem Gate, und dort nochmal das selbe.


Worlds Collide ist mit eine der schwersten Missionen für LVL1, evtl. sogar die schwerste. Allerdings muss man die Gegner nicht killen, sondern afaik nur im dritten Raum am Ende schnell die Leute aus dem kaputten Shuttle bergen. Das war die einzige LVL1 mission in der ich damals fast draufging.
Vom ersten Raum aus gibts ja zwei Routen, einmal zu den Piraten, die in deiner Region beheimatet sind und einmal zu den fremden Eindringlingen. Normalerweise sind die fremden Piraten da die leichtere Wahl.


----------



## Jor-El (30. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

D00mfreak, sag doch was. Komme dann mal flott mit meiner Fregatte vorbei geschippert. Oder besser noch bis Samstag warten, dann kann ich endlich mit Cruiser umgehen.  Zu zweit machen die Missionen bestimmt noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## d00mfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Kann leider net versprechen, ob ich am Wochenende on bin, hab den in der Sig genannten Rechner in der Wohnung am Studierort, am Wochenende fahr ich immer nach Hause, wo ich nur nen schwachen (P4 3,06 NW, Radeon 9000) Rechner habe. ka ob der mit Eve fertig wird. Wenn ja dann lass ich mich blicken 

Ansonsten: alles freundliche Leute in der Corp, hab mich gestern ne Weile mit ihnen im TS unterhalten, und sie haben mir gleich ein ordentliches Fitting gezeigt. Nichts desto trotz ging mein Schiff bei der Mission wiedermal flöten, die Firepower, welche die Piraten hier haben, ist extrem.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich hätt noch 'ne bessere GraKa für den, 'ne 9500 PRO, interesse??  

ABer der sollt das durchaus schaffen...


----------



## d00mfreak (30. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Eigentlich war da mal ne 9800Pro drin, die hab ich allerdings einem Freund geliehen (seit über einem Jahr, die muss ich mir mal wieder holen )

Trotzdem thx für dein Angebot


----------



## Adrenalize (30. November 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Mit meinem XP2400+ hab ich Eve damals mit ner GF 4200TI gespielt. Interessanterweise brauchte die 6800GT AGP in Eve fast noch weniger fps als die 4200er. Lag eventuell an der CPU oder an der exzentrischen Engine.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit Paypal oder Käufen auf US-Seiten (Kreditkarte)?
Ich habe bisher immer brav das europäische EVE-Abo bestellt, mit einer Kreditkarte meiner Mutter, die sie sonst nicht nutzt (weil mir meine Bank zu meinem Konto keine kostenlose geben wollte, bin wohl zu geizig ). Jetzt gibts im EVE-O Forum mal wieder eine Diskussion, warum die Amis eigentlich nur $14.95 zahlen müssen und wir das selbe in EUR. Weil selbst mit VAT zahlen wir dank dem Wechselkurs umgerechnet mehr.
Einer meinte dann, er würde daher nur noch Timecodes kaufen von einer der US-Partnerseiten. Da kosten nämlich 30 Tage auch nur 14.95 (dürften umgerechnet rund 10 EUR sein, man spart also etwa 30%). Die Codes bekommt man per Email, ist halt in etwa wie eine Prepaidhandy-Aufladung.

Was denkt ihr? Ich finde, es dürfen auch mal wir kleinen Endkunden von der Globalisierung profitieren. Jemand in USA bietet ganz legal und offiziell eine Leistung an, der austausch Wahre gegen Geld erfolgt halt elektronisch und man spart dabei.
Geht natürlich nur wenn man Paypal oder eine Kreditkarte hat, soweit ich das verstanden habe. Kann man beim dt. Paypal eigentlich auch per Bankeinzug oder Überweisung einzahlen? Dann gings evtl. auch ohne. auf der Paypalseite stand nur was von Kreditkarten und giropay, aber da ist meine Bank natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## Jor-El (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Also ich konnte damals auf mein Paypal Konto Geld überweisen. Hat etwas gedauert aber mit etwas Weitsicht kein Problem. Ist aber ca. drei Jahre her. Wüsste aber nicht dass sie was geändert hätten.
Ist aber ansich coole Idee mit den Timecodes aus USA. Werd ich auch mal versuchen. Habe ja auch kein Geld zum verschenken über.


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ansonsten gäbe es doch auch solche Prepaid-Kreditkarten...
Kannst deine Bank ja mal fragen, ob sie eine solche für umsonst rausrücken.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Bin grad unschlüssig, ob ich mir ein Abo zulegen soll. Das Spiel selbst gefällt mir gut, hat n' Haufen Sachen, die ich mir bei X3 gewünscht hätte (z.B. einen Multiplayermodus xD ). Von vielen Pluspunkten des Spiels (zünftige Schlachten mit anderen Spielern, sich n' eigenes System erobern) hat man erst nach vielen Monaten Spielzeit etwas *vermut*
Auch wiederholen sich auch die Quests oft, man macht die ganze Zeit das Selbe, der Kontakt mit anderen Spielern ist relativ unpersönlich (man hat eigentlich nie recht das Gefühl, in einem MMORPG unterwegs zu sein).

Mal gucken, was die restlichen Trail-Tage bringen...


----------



## Jor-El (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Habe mittlerweile auch gemischte Gefühle.
Ich denke die Hauptaufgabe im Spiel ist es, das Spiel zu verstehen. Krass komplex und einige im Corp haben bis heute nichtmal ansatzweise die Nase in Business oder Forschung gesteckt, obwohl die schon Monate spielen.
Ok, es gibt nen Veteranenstatus den ich z.B. bei WoW nach dem ersten Addon schmerzlich vermisste, aber wiederum traurig dass man als Neuling Monate oder auch ewig hinterher hinken wird.
Naja, die Zeit wirds zeigen.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hehe, die Standardreaktion. 
Ich denke auch, dass andere Games, vor allem WoW im Hinblick auf PvE mehr zu bieten haben, auch wenn bei Eve immer wieder an den Missionen gefeilt wird. vor ein paar Jahren war es noch richtig schlimm, da gabs noch keine Jumpgates, Deadspace Pockets usw.
Das mit dem skillen stimmt natürlich auch, so richtig aufholen kann man nie. Daher haben viele Spieler auch 2 oder mehr Accounts, auf einem skillen sie dann fürs Kämpfen, auf einem anderen z.B. für Mining und Reprocessing. auf einem dritten evtl. noch forschung usw. Aber das ist halt teuer mit mehreren Accounts...

Blöd ist auch, dass man für PvP wieder etwas anders skillen muss als für PvE. Mein Char hatte z.b. schon 9 Mio Skillpoints, als ich mit Electronic Warfare (Warpscrambler, sensor Dampener usw.) anfing, weil ich das Zeug für Missions nie brauchte. Aber ein Schiff, das einfach nur Waffen und Schilde oder Armor Mods dranhat bringt beim PvP halt nicht viel, wenn der Gegner dich gleicht dampt oder jammt und du keinen target-lock kriegst...

Im Hinblick aufs Skillen finde ich die (advanced) Learning skills blöd. Ohne ist es frustrierend, weil man dann gerade für lange skills nochmal ein paar Tage länger braucht. Andererseits dauert es halt auch Wochen, die Learnings alle auf LvL5 hochzuskillen und dann noch die Advanced Learnings auf 4. Aber langfristig zahlt es sich halt nunmal aus. Wenn man genug Geld hat, kann man sich natürlich auch noch Implants kaufen um die Attribute zu erhöhen. Denn je höher ein Attribut, desto kürzer die Zeit für einen Skill (jeder Skill hat ja zwei Attribute).
Bei anderen MMOs kämpft man halt oder spielt aktiv und bekommt dafür XP. In EvE darf man zahlen und Däumchen drehen.

Es ist halt in so mancherlei Hinsicht ein einzigartiges MMO, und das hat eben nicht nur Vorteile...trotzdem juckts mich ab und zu wieder, mal nen Monat Eve zu spielen.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist halt in so mancherlei Hinsicht ein einzigartiges MMO, und das hat eben nicht nur Vorteile...trotzdem juckts mich ab und zu wieder, mal nen Monat Eve zu spielen.



Wie ich sagte, es ist ja nicht schlecht, ich bin auch ein großer SciFi-Fan (Battlestar Galactica rulez   ). Aber wenn ich denke, ich soll nun jeden Monat 15 löhnen, dafür ist mir der Spielablauf etwas zu eintönig. 
Komischerweise verwundert mich das selber, da das Spiel viel bietet, was ich mir schon oft gewünscht habe, und man auch in anderen Spielen nicht finden kann. Zudem werde ich atm von meinen alten WoW-Mates wieder angeschnorrt, ich solle wieder spielen, und 2 MMOs werd ich mir garantiert nicht gleichzeitig antun^^

Ne andere Frage: inwieweit benötigt dieses Game im PvP Skill (also "Echten", net die erlernbaren Fähigkeiten^^ )?


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte, es ist ja nicht schlecht, ich bin auch ein großer SciFi-Fan (Battlestar Galactica rulez   ). Aber wenn ich denke, ich soll nun jeden Monat 15 löhnen, dafür ist mir der Spielablauf etwas zu eintönig.


Hehe, die Aussage könnte von mir sein. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kve1oGPjf8
Kara Thrace ist ne heiße Chaostante. 


> Komischerweise verwundert mich das selber, da das Spiel viel bietet, was ich mir schon oft gewünscht habe, und man auch in anderen Spielen nicht finden kann. Zudem werde ich atm von meinen alten WoW-Mates wieder angeschnorrt, ich solle wieder spielen, und 2 MMOs werd ich mir garantiert nicht gleichzeitig antun^^


Ja, das Problem ist nicht, dass EVE nicht komplex genug ist, sondern eher, dass es recht lange braucht, bis man auf einem Teilgebiet wirklich zu den Profis gehört. Ich bekam damals in meiner corp z.B. den Tipp, entweder Mining und Industry zu skillen oder Schiffe, Waffen und Fighting. Also für eine Richtung entscheiden, aber nicht beides gemischt. Dadurch kann man dann halt nach 3-4 Monaten viele Schiffe und Waffen nutzen, aber wenn die Corp einen Mining-Event macht, schaut man halt in die Röhre. Da sind dann die Leute, die eine Mining-Barge fleigen können, wieder im Vorteil.



> Ne andere Frage: inwieweit benötigt dieses Game im PvP Skill (also "Echten", net die erlernbaren Fähigkeiten^^ )?


Mit Erfahrung ist man da defintiv im Vorteil. Alleine schon, einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, ist anfangs fast unmöglich. Als mich erstmals ein Spieler Angriff, war ich gleich total hektisch und hab für ein paar Sekunden vergessen, was ich alles tun muss. Dadurch war der eine gleich noch mehr im Vorteil. Er hatte den Überraschungseffekt (und nebenbei auch das bessere Schiff und ne bessere Bewaffnung).
Bei einem Krieg war ich auch dabei, dauerte 2 Wochen glaub ich. Gegen so Piraten-Mercs im Empire da flogen wir halt in Gruppen und versuchten, unsere Gegner rauszulocken und nicht in Hinterhalte zu geraten. Unsere Fleetcommander sagten uns dann per Teamspeak, was wir wie machen sollen. Das war schon recht aufregend. Kein Vergleich zu nem Multiplayershooter oder zu den Missions in EVE. Ein Fight gegen einen Player ist ein anderes Kaliber. 
Wenn man in einer Allianz ist, womöglich noch Gebiete in 0.0 besitzt und dann in einen größeren Krieg verwickelt wird, geht der Stress richtig los. Ich glaub viele der Veteranen spielen EVE hauptsächlich wegen der politischen Geplänkel und dem PvP.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Allianz ist, womöglich nich Gebiete in 0.0 besitzt und dann in einen größeren Krieg verwickelt wird, geht der Stress richtig los. Ich glaub viele der Veteranen spielen EVE hauptsächlich wegen der politischen Geplänkel und dem PvP.



Genau das wäre es, was mich an EVE reizt. Im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo es nicht weiter schlimm ist, zig mal von der Horde aufgerieben zu werden, ist in EVE ein Krieg nicht nur eine politische Entscheidung, sondern auch eine wirtschaftliche. Ohne reelle Chancen auf den Sieg wird wird sich - so vermute ich mal - dort niemand absichtlich in ein Geplänkel wagen. Wenn man eine große Schlacht verliert, ist man nicht nur gedemütigt, sondern hat auch mit ordentlich ISK bezahlt, Schiffe, Waffen und Frachtgut sind weg, man wird vielleicht mit einer läppischen 50%-Versicherung abgespeist.
Die eigene Coorp ist danach geschwächt, der Gegner tobt wahrscheinlich noch im eigenen System weiter, und schrottet die Stationen.

Ich glaub' die Besitzer dieses Titans dürften alle geflennt haben, als dieser in Flammen aufging, laut Wikipedia sind die wirtschaftlichen Aufwände für den Bau eines solchen Schiffes pervers.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Genau das wäre es, was mich an EVE reizt. Im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo es nicht weiter schlimm ist, zig mal von der Horde aufgerieben zu werden, ist in EVE ein Krieg nicht nur eine politische Entscheidung, sondern auch eine wirtschaftliche. Ohne reelle Chancen auf den Sieg wird wird sich - so vermute ich mal - dort niemand absichtlich in ein Geplänkel wagen. Wenn man eine große Schlacht verliert, ist man nicht nur gedemütigt, sondern hat auch mit ordentlich ISK bezahlt, Schiffe, Waffen und Frachtgut sind weg, man wird vielleicht mit einer läppischen 50%-Versicherung abgespeist.
> Die eigene Coorp ist danach geschwächt, der Gegner tobt wahrscheinlich noch im eigenen System weiter, und schrottet die Stationen.


Ja, das hast du recht gut erfasst. Oft ist es sogar so, dass allianzen und manchmal auch Corporations auseinanderbrechen, nachdem sie überrannt wurden. Momentan tobt ja vor allem im Süden immer noch der große interstellare Krieg, Band of Brothers (BoB) vs Redswarm (Goonswarm und Red Alliance). Das alles begann mit einem Angriff von BoB auf Ascendand Frontier (ASCN) in iirc 2006. Eine dazu passende Karte wäre http://dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/crii/20.10.108.jpg. Die Corp in der ich bin befand sich damals in einer kleinen Allianz (Prime Orbital Systems oder kurz POS), die unter dem Protektorat von ASCN in Esoteria mehrere Stationen besaß. ASCN war daamals das Powerhouse mit den meisten Mitgleidern, gefolgt von BoB. allerdings war der Anteil an erfahrenen Kämpfern in ASCN geringer, so dass boB es überraschend schnell schaffte, ASCN niederzuringen. Deren Verbündete, unter anderem auch wir, wurden danach überrant und von Bob enteignet (wobei man uns afaik anbot zu Bobs Bedingungen unsere Gebiete zurückzumieten und unter deren Fuchtel dort zu leben, was die POS-führung aber ablehnte). POS verlor daraufhin 2 Corps, schloss sich Goonswarm an, das nächste ziel von BoB im Süden. Die Goons und Red Alliance schafften es aber mehrere Verbündete zu mobilisieren, womit es bald hieß "The Coalition" (Redswarm, Tau Ceti, KOS und diverse andere) gegen "The Alliance" (BoB, FIX, RISE und weitere). Außerdem gab es noch eine große, deutsche Allianz im Norden (Dusk and Dawn oder kurz D2), die ebenfalls Richtung BoB angriff. BoB schaffte es aber zunächst, D2 aufzuhalten und wenig später zu zerschlagen, was ihnen etwas Luft verschaffte. Trotz hoher Verluste schaffte es die Coalition allerdings, BoB und Co. zurückzudrängen, und ihnen die ehemaligen Gebiete von ASCN, AXE und POS zu entreißen.
ASCN löste sich damals nach der Niederlage auf, POS vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, da waren die POS-Gründer-Corps allerdings schon alle raus.
http://dl1.eve-files.com/media/corp/CRII/Latest.jpg und http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/Verite/influence.png zeigen die momentanen Gebiete.


> Ich glaub' die Besitzer dieses Titans dürften alle geflennt haben, als dieser in Flammen aufging, laut Wikipedia sind die wirtschaftlichen Aufwände für den Bau eines solchen Schiffes pervers.


Hm ja, Shrikes Titan. Das war einer der BoB-Titans (ja, die haben mehrere, 3-4 ca.). Der erste nach dem Titan-Nerf, der regulär im Gefecht gekillt wurde. Davor waren die Dinger quasi nicht zu kriegen, aber Bob hat es durch Spionage und geschicktes ausnützen der Logoff-Regeln geschafft 2 Titans zu killen (von ASCN und von D2) nachdem sich deren Piloten ausgeloggt hatten und dachten, ihr Schiff sei sicher.
BoB war und ist immer noch die stärkste und gefährlichste allianz im Spiel, auch wenn es momentan so aussieht, als würden sie den Krieg verlieren. Es braucht halb EVE, um Bob niederzuringen, das sagt eigentlich schon alles.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

 Das liest sich wie ein Plot von einem SciFi Universum und hat einen leichten Touch vom Kalten Krieg (Machtblöcke ftw!!). Auf jeden Fall hast du es geschafft, mir das Spiel wieder schmackhaft zu machen ^^.

Ab wann kann man sich da runtertrauen? Hab atm ne Moa... Ich hoffe auch, dass da net grad ne "Neutral= Freekill"-Mentalität vorherrscht.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das liest sich wie ein Plot von einem SciFi Universum und hat einen leichten Touch vom Kalten Krieg (Machtblöcke ftw!!). Auf jeden Fall hast du es geschafft, mir das Spiel wieder schmackhaft zu machen ^^.


 Hehe, das ist halt auch der Teil, der mich daran fasziniert. Quasi so eine Art Politik-Simulation, nur dass es ständig irgendwo kracht und die Machtblöcke sich dauernd verschieben. 


> Ab wann kann man sich da runtertrauen? Hab atm ne Moa... Ich hoffe auch, dass da net grad ne "Neutral= Freekill"-Mentalität vorherrscht.


0.0 ist Allianzengebiet und meist gilt NBSI (Not Blue -> Shoot It! Blue bezogen auf die farbe für freundliche Einheiten im HUD vs. rot für feinde und grau oder so für neutral). dadurch, dass momentan fast alle kämpfen, egal ob wo, dürfte es schwer werden, da als Neutraler hinzukommen. Da apssiert dann sowas wie mit dem claok und dem Frachter. 
Ist aber ohnehin nicht so spannend. Die Systeme sind teils recht leer, Stationen sind Mangelware, und an den meisten darf man nicht docken (die Spieler können bei ihren Stationen nämlich einstellen, wer rein darf). Was 0.0 für allianzen interessant macht sind seltene Erze in den Asteriod Belts, schwere Komplex-Areas (evtl. hast du im Empire schon mal so ne Nav-Boje gesehen wo sowas wie "1 of 10 Complex" in der Info stand. Das sind meist Piratenverstecke mit vielen Gegnern, also viel Loot und Kopfgeld) und die Möglichkeit, ohne Konsequenzen aud jeden schießen zu können. Und eigene Stationen (sind unzerstörbar, können aber erobert werden) kann man dort auch bauen. Auch Strukturen, also Control Tower, Capital Ship Arrays usw.

Früher wurde dort mit einzelnen neutralen, neuen Chars oft spioniert (man kann ja bis zu 3 chars pro Account erzeugen, und ein neuer Char muss nicht immer einem neuen Spieler gehören, daher wird da in der Regel jeder abgeschossen, es sei denn man ist verbündet.


----------



## Jor-El (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Neuer Content ist mittlerweile downloadbar.
http://www.eve-online.com/patches/patches.asp

Have Phun


----------



## d00mfreak (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Naja, hab mich entschieden, und hab meinen WoW-Account wieder reaktiviert   Werd' noch mal on gehn, und den Corpmembern die Kohle zurückgeben. Schade. Wäre ich in WoW net schon so weit gewesen, hätte EVE den Sieg davon getragen. Vielleicht hol ich mir nen Account, wenn ich wieder mald die Nase voll hab, von WoW 

btw: auf dem ZDF war übers Wochenende ein kurzer Bericht über das EVE-Fanfest in Irland(?). Die von CCP geben sich ja echt Mühe. Bei denen arbeiten Wirtschaftswissenschaftler, Soziologen ect. die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen. Anscheinend soll noch ein gewähltes Spielerparlament kommen, welches aktiv über den Entwicklungsweg von EVE mitentscheiden kann


----------



## Soulja110 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab gestern kurz mal in GIGA reingeschaut und da war son Typ da, der das neue EVE Online vorgestellt hat. Allerdings bin ich da nicht ganz mitgekommen, weil das schon die 2. oder 3. Präsentation war. Allerdings sah das ganze schon ziemlich interessant aus und seit Mass Effect hab ich irgendwie voll Bock auf Weltraumaction 

Was du hier erzählst, hört sich echt klasse an Adrenalize. Aber du weißt, wenn man davon erzählt, hört sichs immer besser an  Aber was ich jetzt noch nicht ganz verstehe. Wie ist das jetzt, man zockt schon seit zB 1 Jahr und hat nen ziemlich geiles Schiff. Dann kommt einer, der noch besser ist, macht dich Platt und du verlierst alles was du hast??? Wie gehts denn dann weiter?


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt, man zockt schon seit zB 1 Jahr und hat nen ziemlich geiles Schiff. Dann kommt einer, der noch besser ist, macht dich Platt und du verlierst alles was du hast??? Wie gehts denn dann weiter?


Man kann sein Schiff versichern, je teurer die Versicherung, desto mehr Kohle bekommt man raus. Eien Basisversicherung hat man aber immer. Und sobald man in dem Pod andockt gibts das Startschiff geschenkt. Schlimmstenfalls wenn man keine Kohle mehr übrig hat muss man eben im Startschiff ein bisschen in den Asteroidengürtel und Erz abbauen und verkaufen, bis man sich wieder ne Frigate kaufen kann.

Wenn andere Player einen richtig killen, wird der Clon aktiviert. Den kann man wo man will auf Stationen mit Medicenter postieren, dort wacht man dann auf. Danach neuen Klon kaufen, bzw. generell immer aufpassen, den es gibt Klon-Klassen eingeteilt nach Skillpoints. Wenn man also 1 Mio Skillpoints hat, der Klon aber nur 600 000 speichert, verliert man ein paar Punkte (ich glaub aber keine 400.000).

Man verliert also vor allem Geld in Form des Schiffs und evtl. in Form des Klons. Beide Sachen muss man dann neu kaufen, wenn das Geld reicht. Aber am Anfang ist das kein so großes Problem. Für ältere Spieler ist es schlimmer, weil deren schiffe sind meist so teuer, dass die Versicherung nicht reicht, und die ganz hohen Klone kosten viel.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

TIE Fighter in EVE? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nö, doch nur das Minmatar Shuttle. Aber sieht schon irgendwie suspekt aus. 

Früher sah das Ding anders aus, mehr so wie moderne Schrottplatzkunst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Anhang gibts noch zwei weitere Bilder des neuen Modells (Trinity-Expansion).
Sorry für die Kanten, hatte HDR an, da geht kein FSAA. 

Trinity Pics aller Schiffe gibts außerdem unter: http://glowfalls.com/eve_ships/index.php


----------



## mFuSE (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

achja, die Grafik ist schon toll :hdl: 


... Ausgesorgt müsste man haben, dann hätte man genug Zeit für allerlei Spiele die es so gibt ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich hab mal wieder etwas Eye-Candy in Form eines videos.
Nennt sich "Lacrimosa" und ist von der Mercenary Coalition. Darum geht es um vergangene Schlachten aus dem großen Krieg, bis hin zur Abspaltung von BoB und der Gründung von Tortuga, dem neuen Mercenary-block unten im Süden.

Die Qualität des sexy Videos ist kinoreif und natürlich in HD (WMV9).
http://dl.eve-files.com/media/corp/dire/Tortuga-Lacrimosa.wmv

Alternativ auf Evetube (Flash-Streaming): http://evetube.com/index.php?playid=240

Leider läuft heute mein 1 Monats-Abo aus, und mein Account wird erstmal wieder stillgelegt, während ich Battlecruiser V trainiere.


----------



## Elkgrin (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

So 20k Server sind nice. Erst zieht man ewig, nur um dann doch noch nen Disco zu kassieren. Aber die ersten 11 Sekunden sind schonmal ganz vielversprechend :X


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> So 20k Server sind nice. Erst zieht man ewig, nur um dann doch noch nen Disco zu kassieren. Aber die ersten 11 Sekunden sind schonmal ganz vielversprechend :X


Nimm doch einen DL-Manager mit Resume-funktion. Ich saug da immer mit 6Mbit fullspeed 
Wobei momentan ists wirklich etwas lahm. Gab in den letzten Tagen allerdings auch 4-5 gute Videoreleases dort, einer sogar 1,1GB. Dementsprechend viele laden von dort gerade runter.

Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass eve-files.com einem Spieler gehört, der netterweise den ganzen Mist der Community hostet, und das auch noch für lau (spenden darf man ihm allerdings, wenn man will).


----------



## Elkgrin (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Zieht zwar noch ne halbe Stunde, aber was man so sehen kann ist schon beeindruckend. Das Spiel ansich würde mir sicher auch gut gefallen, Freelancer war damals auch geil. Stundenlang nur rumgeflogen, Nomads gejagt usw . Aber Zeitmangel und die Angst vor den Death Penalties halten mich davon ab .


----------



## Yazu (10. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich spiel´s jetzt seit 6 Wochen und find´s einfach genial


----------



## d00mfreak (10. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Yazu schrieb:


> Ich spiel´s jetzt seit 6 Wochen und find´s einfach genial



Jo, zocke inzwischen auch mit meinem 2ten Gastaccount xD

Vielleicht leg ich mir demnächst nen richtigen zu. Hab gesehen, dass ein Account plus ein Monat Spielzeit nur 20 kostet.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich hab kürzlich mal wieder einen Monat reingesteckt. Hab mir für knapp 80 Mio ISK ein komplettes Set +4 Implants gegönnt. 
Mein Char geht ab wie Luzi! Als Empire-Hugger in ner Industrial-Corp kann man es sich ja leisten. Die PVPer in unserem Military-Wing habens nicht so leicht, die sind in IAC und hatten ne Alliance-Wardec von BoB zu dem Zeitpunkt. 

Momentan ist leider lernen nonstop angesagt, hab demnächst Diplomprüfung. Mein Char skillt noch Battlecruiser V, ist aber in 2 Tagen fertig.

Account kostet einmalig 20 EUR inkl 1 Monat, ja. alternativ kann man glaubich auch einen Gametime Code zum Freischalten nutzen.
Monatsabo per Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug dann 15 EUR bzw. ca 12 EUR bei 3 Monaten iirc.
Richtig billig wird es, wenn man sich GTCs zu Dollarpreisen besorgt. Gelobt sei der starke EUR. Das dürfte auf ca 10 EUR/Monat kommen dann.


----------



## d00mfreak (11. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Wie hast du eigentlich die Screens oben so schön hingekriegt? Bei mir sieht das bei weitem nicht so schön aus...


----------



## Adrenalize (11. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Wie hast du eigentlich die Screens oben so schön hingekriegt? Bei mir sieht das bei weitem nicht so schön aus...


Hm, meinst du von der qualität her? Ich glaub ich hab in den Optionen den Haken bei "High Quality Screenshots" gesetzt. Dann werden bmp's erzeugt, die ich dann selber in jpegs umgewandelt habe (höhere Quali als die normalen jpg-Screenshots).

Ansonsten: Trinity Premium Grafik, Maximum HDR+Bloom.
Das HUD kann man iirc mit Strg+Tab ausblenden, dann stören die Fenster nicht.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Auf Steam gibts nen Account + einen Monat Spielzeit für 15$  lecker


----------



## d00mfreak (16. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

... den ich mir grade gegönnt habe 

Ihr könnt mir gern helfen, nen Char zu bauen (PvP, Combat) ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (16. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich hoffe es ist nicht schon wieder out of date, denn ich hab neulich im Wiki der Goons zwei nette Seiten über Char-Attribute und Char-Erstellung gefunden:
http://wiki.goonfleet.com/index.php?title=Basic_Character_Creation
http://wiki.goonfleet.com/index.php?title=Recommended_Base_Stat_Builds

Da steht eigentlich alles drin, bzgl. Bloodlines und recommended builds bei den einzelnen Rassen.

Ich hab damals nen Khanid erstellt, weil mir die nach Acura noch am besten für PVP erschienen. sehr niedriger Charisma-Startwert, und wenn man die Schule richtig wählt, kommt man direkt mit Gunnery V raus. 
Achura sind natürlich noch fieser, noch weniger Charisma.

Optisch hätte mir wohl ein Gallente-Char am besten gefallen, aber die haben alle so verdammt hohe Charisma-Werte. Und das spielt dann vor allem bei höheren Skills ne Rolle. Habs z.b. gemerkt bei Battlecruiser V, der dauerte erst ca 24 Tage, dann hab ich +4 Implants rein und die Zeit fiel auf 19 Tage.

Wenn einem der Avatar egal ist, kann man da rein nach den Stats gehen bei der erstellung, und wenn man es so anstellt, dass man statt der Frigate IV für die eigene Rasse andere skills zugeteilt bekommt, kann man vom Start weg auch gleich andere Schiffe skillen. Meiner startete z.b. mit Amarr Frig II (oder wars I?), da hätte ich direkt den Gallente-Frig Skill kaufen und damit weiterskillen können, oder Minmatar etc.
Man muss sich also nicht unbedingt ins Schema F pressen lassen und nur das Zeug der eigenen Rasse hochskillen. 

Als anfänger hast du natürlich noch die Qual der Wahl, ob du erstmal die Learningskills hochschraubst oder nicht. Viele neue Spieler verlieren genau da die Lust, wenn ihnen gesagt wird, dass sie erstmal die skillen sollen (weil die ja so nichts bringen außer niedrigere Skill-Zeiten).
Meine Empfehlung wäre, es abzuwechseln. Erstmal so skillen, dass du ne Frigate gut fliegen kannst, dann Missions etc. machen und nebenher die Learnings skillen, dann z.B. Cruiser skillen, LvL2 Missions beginnen und die adv. Learnings nebenher.
Oder sie noch weiter hinten anstellen. So richtig Zeit spart man eh erst, wenn die Battleship-Skills und die LVL5-Stufen der skills anstehen, weil da jeder Skill mehrere Tage braucht.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Rein vom Durchlesen gefallen mir die Caldari am besten, da hätte mal laut Wiki folgende Stats:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die oben gezeichten Stats bedeuten peil' ich ja noch halbwegs, aber was Werte wie Charisma, Int, ect... welche Auswirkungen habe, versteh ich net.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Die Werte bestimmen die Skillzeiten. Jeder skill hat 2 Attribute, ein Primäres und ein Sekundäres. Die wirken sich direkt auf die Zeit aus, die der nächste Level deines skills braucht:



> LearningMultiplier = 1 + (LearningLv * 0.02)
> 
> Actual Attribute = ( RoundUp ( TruncatedAttrib / LearningMultiplier ) ) * LearningMultiplier
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.eve-wiki.net/index.php?title=Skill_Time_and_Attribute_Calculations#Attributes_and_Skills

Die letzte Formel sagt aus, dass du die Attribute, vor allem das primäre, halt so hoch wie möglich sein sollten.
Wenn man nun alle Skills betrachtet, fällt auf, dass die meisten Perception bzw. Willpower als prim. Attribut haben. Nur wenige skills (Social Skills) haben Charisma als prim. Attribut.
Daher macht es natürlich Sinn, zu schauen, dass man möglichst viele Punkte auf Perception und Willpower bekommt bei der Char-Erstellung. die wenigen Skills mit Charisma dauern dann halt länger, die vielen Combat-skills gehen dafür schneller.
Attributreihenfolge nach Wichtigkeit ist: Perception, Intelligence, Willpower, Memory, Charisma

Hier nochmal ein Überblick aus dem Eve-Wiki für die Skill-Bereiche:


> *  Corporation Management: Memory / Charisma
> * Drones: Memory / Perception
> * Electronics: Intelligence / Memory
> * Engineering: Intelligence / Memory
> ...


Da sieht man recht gut, dass Perception/Willpower und Intelligence/Memory häufige Paarungen sind.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

kk, Char gebastelt, hat aber leider nur Gunnery II statt wie oben genannt Gunnery 5

Ansonsten gibts noch zu berichten, dass heute im Anfängersystem voll die Schlacht getobt hat. Vor der Station lauter zerschossene Ibis und andere Schiffe ^^
Ich mitten drinn umhergeschwirt, und gelootet, was das Zeug hält


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> kk, Char gebastelt, hat aber leider nur Gunnery II statt wie oben genannt Gunnery 5


Bei Caldari Achura? Ist möglich, hat mich eh etwas gewundert. Als ich meinen Char damals erstellte, ging das nur bei Khanid und evtl. noch bei einem der Gallente, dass man am Ende Gunnery V hatte. Ist aber bei Caldari auch nicht so wichtig, da würde ich am Anfang mehr auf missiles setzen. Missiles sind eh gut für den Andang, denn sie brauchen verhältnismäßig wenige Skillpoints und machen viel Schaden. Guns sind besser, gerade im PvP (da instant Hit und keine Flugzeit des Geschosses), aber Guns brauchen halt sehr viele Skillpoints und daher viel Zeit (mein Char hat über 3 Mio Skillpoints in Gunnery, und ich kann immer noch keine Tech2 Beam Laser oder Tech2 Megapulse Laser benutzen. 


> Ansonsten gibts noch zu berichten, dass heute im Anfängersystem voll die Schlacht getobt hat. Vor der Station lauter zerschossene Ibis und andere Schiffe ^^
> Ich mitten drinn umhergeschwirt, und gelootet, was das Zeug hält


Bei Ibis-Wracks? Was hast du denn gelootet, den Dreck vom Schiffsboden? Da ist doch nichts drin. 
Ein paar Helden gibts leider fast immer, die Anfänger abknallen. Droppen ne Can vor ner Noobstation, die neuen Spieler verlassen das erste mal die Station, sehen die Can, fliegen hin und öffnen sie, nehmen was raus und peng, der Candropper darf sie ungestraft killen, da sie aus seiner Can gestohlen haben...
Manchmal schießen die Noobs auch einfach so aufeinander, dann kommt Concord und es gibt ein Feuerwerk.
Das gute ist ja, dass man am Anfang eh nichts hat und nichts verlieren kann.


----------



## d00mfreak (17. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Ibis-Wracks? Was hast du denn gelootet, den Dreck vom Schiffsboden? Da ist doch nichts drin.


Waren ja nich alles nur Ibis. Das meiste was ich abgreifen konnte, war Munition 

Ne Frage: Hab jetzt mehrere Schiffe, und iwll die zur Station bringen, wo ich grade queste. Nur leider reicht mein Frachtraum net aus :/  
Gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Lohnt es sich, so zu skillen, dass man ne Badger fliegen kann, um damit dann Mining zu betreiben, oder ist Missis machen der bessere Weg, Geld zu verdienen?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ne Frage: Hab jetzt mehrere Schiffe, und iwll die zur Station bringen, wo ich grade queste. Nur leider reicht mein Frachtraum net aus :/
> Gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?


Da musst du ein Shuttle kaufen, dorthin fliegen, wo dein Schiff ist, raus aus dem Shuttle, rein ins Schiff und zurückfliegen zu der Station, wo du alle deine Schiffe haben willst. Die Shuttles kannst du dann jeweils wieder verkaufen, recyceln oder was auch immer, sind ja keine 10.000 ISK wert die Dinger. 



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich, so zu skillen, dass man ne Badger fliegen kann, um damit dann Mining zu betreiben, oder ist Missis machen der bessere Weg, Geld zu verdienen?


Das Problem bei den Industrial Ships ist, dass sie nur einen Turret-Hardpoint haben, du kannst auf den Badger als maximal einen Mining-Laser draufbauen. Das dauert dann ewig, bis der mal voll mit Erz ist. Besser, du holst dir einen Osprey, der hat sogar Bonus auf Mininglaser, und baust dort mehrere Laser rein (Miner II optimalerweise, braucht glaubich Mining LvL IV). Damit muss man halt öfters zur Base zurück und die Osprey leeren, aber man schafft je nach Erz doch nen ganz guten Schnitt. Das bessere Erz gibts eh erst in Gebietien mit Security 0.6 und 0.5, und die NPCs in den Belts dort sind nicht ohne, mit ner Frig oder nem Industrial minen ist da schon gefährlich, weil man nebenher die NPC-Piraten tanken muss. Daher Cruiser.
Alternativ könnte man auch vor Ort eine Can droppen (also irgendwas im Cargo droppen), dann minen und das erz immer in die Can rein, wenn die Osprey voll wird. Dann später mit einem Industrial hin zu Can und das erz abholen. Damit spart man sich das dauernde Gefliege zur Station, der Nachteil ist halt, dass jeder andere an deine Can ranfliegen und dein Erz klauen kann. Du bekommst zwar Killrights und darfst ihn ungestraft rösten, aber meist haben die bösen Langfinger noch bösere Freunde als Backup...
Bei Amarr-Systemen gehts ganz gut, da ist oft tote Hose und man hat keine 4 Leute im System ,aber im Caldari Space ist ja in der Regel mehr los, daher auch mehr Diebe unterwegs.
Eine andere alternative wäre Corpmining, du suchst dir ne Corp, alle minen in cans rein, und 1-2 Leute fliegen permanent zwischen Asteroiden und Station hin und her und leeren die Cans der Corpmember. Das wäre das Standardprozedere bei mehreren Leuten.

Aber wenn du eher in Richtung Fighting skillen willst, ist das Mining eher was, dass dich skillmäßig aufhält. Level2-Missionen geben schon ganz nett Kohle, wenn man alle NPCs lootet und optimalerweise noch einen Salvager hat und die Wracks ausnimmt. Ist halt gefährlicher und man bekommt unter Umständen (je nach Missionen vs Erz) etwas weniger Geld/h als beim Mining, dafür sind Missions aber weniger langweilig, eben weil man draufgehen und ballern kann.

Ich hab mit meinem Char jedenfalls schon länger nicht mehr Mining betrieben, unter anderem weil ich keinen Bock hatte Barges etc zu skillen, und in den normalen Schiffen ist der Cargohold dann immer gleich voll. Und die blöden Farmer grasen auch oft alle guten Asteroiden ab, dann lohnt sichs noch weniger. Missions werden wenigstens meist dynamisch erzeugt und nur für dich, sprich die Gegner und deren Kopfgeld kannst du garantiert einsacken.
Das Problem bei Missions ist halt, dass man schon recht gute Skills braucht teilweise. Als ich 10 Mio Skillpoints hatte, wurde mein Omen in einer LVL2 Mission zerstört, weil mein Tank zu schwach war und ich nicht aufgepasst habe...davor hatte ich ca 20 andere LVL2 Missions total easy geschafft und war der Meinung, mein Char sei so mega, dem könne da nicht viel passieren. 
Aber man kann alle 4h eine Mission ablehnen, wenn sie zu schwer sein sollte, ohne dass man dadurch Standing mit dem Agenten verliert. Wenn man also bei einer dauernd draufzugehen droht, einfach abbrechen, und falls die nächste genauso kacka ist, 4h warten und die dann auch abbrechen usw.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Eigentlich würde ich schon auf der Kampfschiene bleiben wollen. Hab mir atm ne Drake als Ziel gesetzt. Leider kostet die ~35Mio ohne Waffen ect. Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, schneller zu Geld zu kommen, da es bei den Missis nur relativ spärlich aufs Konto tropft, und ich ca in einer Woche Skill-mäßig soweit sein dürfte. Zudem hab ich mir noch das Clarity-Skillbook gekauft, damit die Schiffe-Skills schneller gelernt sind. Das schlug mit ~4.5 Mio zu Buche. Auch wäre mal ne Abwechslung zum Missionen fliegen nice. ^^

Und sry, dass ich dich löchere, aber im Rookie-Channel ne Frage beantwortet zu bekommen, ist schier ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 

Edit: Hab schon öfters Frachter beim Abbauen zugeguckt, und immer hat der Abzugfinger zu zucken angefangen. Ist es möglich, in einem weit abgelegen Gebiet in einem 1.0-System Frachter anzugreifen, zu looten, und dann vor der Concorde in ein Station zu fliehen?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich schon auf der Kampfschiene bleiben wollen. Hab mir atm ne Drake als Ziel gesetzt. Leider kostet die ~35Mio ohne Waffen ect. Nun suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, schneller zu Geld zu kommen, da es bei den Missis nur relativ spärlich aufs Konto tropft, und ich ca in einer Woche Skill-mäßig soweit sein dürfte. Zudem hab ich mir noch das Clarity-Skillbook gekauft, damit die Schiffe-Skills schneller gelernt sind. Das schlug mit ~4.5 Mio zu Buche. Auch wäre mal ne Abwechslung zum Missionen fliegen nice. ^^


Hast du nicht erst angefangen mit dem Char? Die Zeit erscheint mir etwas kurz für nen Battlecruiser. Fliegen vielleicht ja, aber ordentlich benutzen? 
Wobei, für LvL2 Missionen kann es angehen. Ich habe auch aus Faulheit einen Harbinger genommen für die LVL2s, nachdem mein Omen geplatzt ist. Im Grunde Overkill (weil einem da maximal 2-3 NPC-Cruiser zu Leibe rücken, worüber der Harbi nur Müde lächeln kann), aber man braucht später für LVL3 Missions ohnehin einen Battlecruiser, oder ein Heavy Assult (ist aber teurer und braucht viel mehr Skills, da Tech2 Cruiser)
Wenn du den Drake anpeilst, auf jeden Fall Missiles skillen, Heavy Missiles oder Cruise Missiles (ich hab da leider nicht so den Plan, mein Char ist wie gesagt auf Guns und Turrets spezialisiert und der totale Missile Noob) und dann zugehörige Support-Skills, damit die Missiles weiter fliegen, mehr Dmg machen usw. 
Tank-mäßig ist die Drake ne Wucht, das ding kann man passiv shieldtanken, soll heißen, man haut Shield Extender und so Zeug drauf, um die Schildstärke zu erhöhen, wodurch auch die Regen-Rate steigt, so dass die Schilde dann halten, ohne dass man einen Shield-Booster braucht. Aber vermutlich braucht man da ordentlich Shield-Skills für (mein Char ist Shield-Noob, ich hab nur Armor-Skills, weil Amarr-Schiffe ja Armor ohne Ende haben).

Zwecks Geld: Was du natürlich mal machen kannst ist betteln, gibt durchaus Leute, die einem mal ein paar Mio rüberschieben. Muss halt subtil sein. 
Player-Corps geben neuen Mitgliedern auch oft Vorschüsse, damit die sich ein gutes Schiff zulegen können, allerdings sind dann halt oft Bedingungen dran gekoppelt, etwa dass du mit dem Schiff minen sollst (geht bei ner Drake schlecht), oder NPCs abballern damit andere in Ruhe minen können etc. Halt Kreditrückzahlung in irgendeiner Form.


> Und sry, dass ich dich löchere, aber im Rookie-Channel ne Frage beantwortet zu bekommen, ist schier ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Am besten ist es da meistens, bei einer Corp einzusteigen (möglichst ne Größere/Bekanntere) und dir Tipps und Fragen von den älteren Leuten dort beantworten zu lassen. www.ineve.net ist btw. ne Seite, wo man mittels limited API key seine Char-Daten publizieren kann. So können andere ohne Risiko sehen, was für skills du hast und dir Tipps geben zu deinem Char.


> Edit: Hab schon öfters Frachter beim Abbauen zugeguckt, und immer hat der Abzugfinger zu zucken angefangen. Ist es möglich, in einem weit abgelegen Gebiet in einem 1.0-System Frachter anzugreifen, zu looten, und dann vor der Concorde in ein Station zu fliehen?


In einem 1.0 System? ROFL. Da bist du schneller Toast, als du "upps" sagen kannst. Das wäre, als würde man bei WoW in ner Stadt neben den NPC-Wächtern anfangen Leute zu killen. Wobei man in WoW afaik die Guards sogar battlen kann oder? In EVE ists jedenfalls suizid.
Andere einfach so angreifen geht in 0.4-0.0, darüber nur mit fiesen Tricks (und mehreren accounts) bzw. in nem Kamikaze-Schiff oder in nem offiziellen Krieg.
Wenn du es versuchst, sollte aber gnädigerweise noch ein Popup kommen (Proceed with this dangerous task?), welches dich darauf hinweist, dass du gerade dabei bist, etwas wirklich sehr sehr Dummes zu tun, und das Concord dich gnadenlos grillen wird. Dann kann man Abbrechen oder weitermachen, je nachdem wie man drauf ist. 

Aber du willst ja Geld sparen und nicht Geld verpulvern...


----------



## d00mfreak (24. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab gestern mal Mining ausprobiert, und ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es gefährlicher ist, als Missionen zu fliegen 
So 'n Typ klaute mir die Früchte meiner 20-minütigen Arbeit.  Da er nur so n kleines Schiff hatte, dachte ich, den rotze ich mal schnell mit meiner Caracal weg. Denkste. Nach dem meine Niederlage sicher war, nahm ich mir die Zeit, sein Schiff mal genau anzugucken, und sah dass es ein Tech II-Condor war.
Naja, egal. Hab meine Verluste ersetzt und bin wieder minen gegangen. Als ich dann das Erz mit meiner Badger abholen wollte, war der Typ wieder da und hatte das Erz geklaut, neu ausgeworfen und wartete darauf, dass ich es zurückklaue.
Ich tat mal ne Viertelstunde so, als wäre ich afk, und dachte schon ich sei erfolgreich, als er wegwarpte. Nix da. Als ich das Erz wieder aufgeladen hatte, war er plötzlich wieder da und machte auch noch meine Badger platt.

Fazit: 5 Millionen Schaden für Erz im Wert von ein paar Hundertausend. Nie wieder!


----------



## Adrenalize (24. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich tat mal ne Viertelstunde so, als wäre ich afk, und dachte schon ich sei erfolgreich, als er wegwarpte. Nix da. Als ich das Erz wieder aufgeladen hatte, war er plötzlich wieder da und machte auch noch meine Badger platt.


Hihi, da hat er dich ja sauber drangekriegt. 
wie schon gesagt, das in die Can minen kannst du eigentlich nur bringen, wenn im System total tote Hose ist. Mehr als 4 Leute im Localchatfenster sind da schon zuviel. Im Caldari-Space natürlich besonders schlimm, weil jeder Caldari spielt oder dort abhängt. Daher hab ich immer irgendwo im Amarr-Empire gemint. Da wars ruhig. aber auch dort kann einem was geklaut werden, bzw. unsere corp bekam ne Wardec, weil ne andere Corp dort minte und sauer wurde, als wir innerhalb eines Tages 3 Belts leergrasten (da war kein einziger Asteroid mehr, nur noch Vacuum )


> Fazit: 5 Millionen Schaden für Erz im Wert von ein paar Hundertausend. Nie wieder!


Wäre besser gewesen da mit der Osprey zu minen. Cargo Expander in die unteren Slots, Mining laser rein und ab dafür. Und das Erz halt nicht droppen sondern die Osprey voll machen und dann docken. Das ist mehr oder weniger die einzig sichere Methode, solo zu minen...
Aber LvL2 Mission geben an und für sich auch gut Geld. Im ersten Monat hast du halt die Popokarte, weil mehr als LvL1 Missions gehen da eigentlich nicht, oder halt minen in nem kleineren Schiff.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dich einer Corp anzuschließen und mit jemandem LvL2 oder LVL3 Missions zu fliegen, er im großen Schiff und du in ner Frig. Da bekommst du einen Teil des Geldes und der LP, und solgane er vor dir reinwarpt und die Gegner auf sich zieht, kann dir nicht viel passieren. Verliert er den Aggro, bist du Toast, aber das ist ja bei WoW auch nicht anders.
Höhere Missions im Team ist quasi das Äquivalent zum Mitziehen lassen in ner höheren Instanz bei WoW (oder wie das heißt, ich kenn ja WoW nicht gut )

Oder flieg rum und bettel etwas im Localchat, sag einer hat dein Schiff gekillt und du hättest kein Geld. Evtl. schiebt dir jemand ne Mio rüber, weil für ältere Player ist so ne Summe Peanuts. Musst halt öfters den Ort wechseln, nicht zulange an einer Stelle betteln. Mit etwas Glück kann man da ein paar Mio abstauben. War mir zwar immer zu doof, aber wurde selbst schon öfters so angebettelt


----------



## d00mfreak (24. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

In einer Corp bin ich inzwischen drinnen, Acadamy of Decadence, so ne Art Ausbildungscorp für Decadence, die im 0.0 unterwegs ist. Gehört zur Razor-Alliance. Das mit dem L2-Missionen ist ne gute Idee, werde mal fragen, ob sie mich mitnehmen.

Osprey wollt ich keine kaufen, da mir 2,5 Mio doch etwas zu teuer waren, nur um Mining mal auszuprobieren. Zudem ist die Bewaffnung auch eher dürftig, beim Mining gar net vorhanden. Ich dachte, ich nehm mir die Caracal, da passen 2 Miner rein, nur dass ich da noch 3x Heavy Missile dazu habe, und somit nicht mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da stünde, sollte mir Erz gestohlen werden.
Im Nachhinein wäre die Osprey natürlich besser gewesen, mit Minern hätte ich den Typ nicht angreifen können.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> In einer Corp bin ich inzwischen drinnen, Acadamy of Decadence, so ne Art Ausbildungscorp für Decadence, die im 0.0 unterwegs ist. Gehört zur Razor-Alliance. Das mit dem L2-Missionen ist ne gute Idee, werde mal fragen, ob sie mich mitnehmen.


Das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht. Auch ganz bekannt wäre Eve University bzw. Ivy League, die bieten gegen ISK "PvP-Kurse" für Spieler/Corps an, soll recht gut sein, evtl. kann man da auch gleich ganz bnei denen einsteigen.
Decadence kenne ich jetzt nicht wirklich, aber Razor ist mir ein Begriff, die Jungs können schon was.
Frag einfach mal, evtl. gibts jemanden, der gerade Lvl2, 3 oder 4 Missions fliegt. Meist ist es nämlich so, dass man dabei ja ein größeres Schiff nimmt (Battleship, Battlecruiser etc.) und es dann lästig ist, in den Missionen die NPC-Frigs zu treffen. Die können einen Jammen, Webben etc. und man kann meist nur Drones nutzen, um die zu treffen. Da ist es teils praktisch, wenn man einen zweiten Player hat, der mit ner Frig mitfliegt. die DPS Tanken ist für den Missionrunner kein Prob, geht eher darum das du ihm dann die kleineren Schiffe killest und er somit Zeit spart, weil der Kleinkram interessiert ihn eh nicht.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre salvaging. Braucht glaub ich nicht so viele Skills. Du nimmst einen Destroyer, baust dort lauter Salvager rein, begleitest einen auf ner Mission und fliegst alle Wracks an. Die Bauteile, die man per Salvaging rausholen kann aus den Wracks, sind einiges wert, besonders bei den höheren Missionen. Und die wenigsten salvagen, weils zu lange dauert. Aber wäre eine Beschäftigung, die du nebenher machen könntest, und viel stupider als Mining ist es auch nicht.
Gibt sogar Player in Eve, die drauf spezialisiert sind, fremde Wracks aufzuspüren und zu salvagen (das darf man nämlich straflos, nur looten nicht).
Musst halt schauen, wie lange das skillmäßig bei dir dauert, Destroyer und Salvager.

Ansonsten eben Missions mitfliegen, biete dich als Ausputzer an für NPC-Frigs und -Cruiser. Da bekommst du nebenbei gleich mit, was in höheren Missions so abgeht, weil LvL3 und LvL4 Missions sind eine Haupteinnahmequelle für Leute mit Fightingskills im Empire.

Was auch noch Gewinn abwerfen kann ist Handeln auf den Märkten. Gegenstände aufkaufen und teurer wieder verkaufen bzw. von A nach B rüberschippern. Da müsstest du aber mit jemandem sprechen, der da aktiv ist im Trading. Hab aber gehört dass da manche 1 Bio ISK pro Tag verdienen, ohne dass sie von ihrer Station undocken müssen. 


> Osprey wollt ich keine kaufen, da mir 2,5 Mio doch etwas zu teuer waren, nur um Mining mal auszuprobieren. Zudem ist die Bewaffnung auch eher dürftig, beim Mining gar net vorhanden. Ich dachte, ich nehm mir die Caracal, da passen 2 Miner rein, nur dass ich da noch 3x Heavy Missile dazu habe, und somit nicht mit heruntergelassenen Hosen da stünde, sollte mir Erz gestohlen werden.
> Im Nachhinein wäre die Osprey natürlich besser gewesen, mit Minern hätte ich den Typ nicht angreifen können.


Osprey ist halt DER Miningcruiser schlechthin. Mischmasch ist da immer schlecht, entweder man kämpft, oder man mint, aber nicht beides. Daher sind Guns überflüssig, selbst NPC-Piraten im Belt ballert man nicht ab, sondern tankt sie, während man Erz abbaut. Keine Komprisse.
Und ja, gegen den Erzdieb kannst du faktisch nichts machen, er wirds auch nur klauen, wenn er sich sicher ist, dass er dich wegblasen kann. Viele der Spielerpiraten gehen fairen Fights aus dem Weg, die greifen nur an, wenn du unterlegen bist. Flieg mit einem fetten Schiff und PvP-Fighting rein nach 0.4, wo die sich rumtreiben, die fliehen bzw. Verstärkung holen. Das sind eiskalte Kalkulierer, die gehen meist auf Nummer sicher....

Bei mir in der corp gibts ja durchaus gute PvPer, aber selbst da gabs Situationen, wo die Erzdiebe nicht angriffen, weil es den Ärger nicht wert war. Das beste ist da corpmining, einer ist dedizierter Lastesel und holt wirklich dauernd die Cans ab bzw. leert sie, alle beäugen fremde Spieler im System. Man schaut einfach drauf, dass einem keiner was klauen kann. Probleme verhindern, bevor sie passieren 
Aber alleine ist man da arm dran, daher Mining sein lassen und halt echt Osprey etc. nehmen und auf Cans und Hauler verzichten, lieber alle paar Minuten zur Station warpen.


----------



## d00mfreak (27. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Noch ne Frage: wo kaufst du die GTCs?

Hab im Forum in einer Sig diesen Link gefunden, und wollt' mal fragen, ob du die Seite kennst. Die hätte den Vorteil, in Dollar bezahlen zu können


----------



## Adrenalize (27. März 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Bisher hab ich noch keine gekauft, aber shattered-crystal wäre wohl auch meine erste Wahl. Das mit dem Anruf bei der ersten Bestellung haben mittlerweile wohl die meisten Seiten.

Ich werds dann mal ausprobieren, wenn ich in paar Wochen (hoffentlich) wieder Zeit zum Spielen habe.


----------



## d00mfreak (5. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab dann mal beim Shattered Crystal bestellt, beim fünften Anlauf hat es dann endlich geklappt. Ich würde dir raten, eine Nummer eines Festnetzanschlusses zu verwenden. Mit der Handynummer hat es bei mir  nicht funktioniert (laut Shattered Crystal wurde ich angerufen, doch das Telefon hat nie geläutet), und nach dem dritten Versuch wurde ich mal gesperrt, weil sie mich für einen Bot hielten, der sie beschei**en will


----------



## Adrenalize (5. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Gut zu wissen. Hat man da dann echt irgendeinen Englishman am Apparat?
Oder ist das ein Telefoncomputer, der einen da unter die Lupe nimmt?

Wie hast du bezahlt, Kreditkarte oder mit Paypal-Konto?

Am 14.4. hab ich meine letzte Prüfung, und danach hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit, dann nehme ich mal Lvl3 und später LvL4 Missions in Angriff.


----------



## d00mfreak (5. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Bezahlt hab ich mit Kreditkarte. Jo, und am Apparat meldete sich ein "Englishman" ^^. Der fragt dann n paar Sachen, welche Bezahlmethode man gewählt hat, ne "Mainstreet" in der Gegend des Wohnortes, Postleitzahl, oder wieviel Uhr es in der betreffenden Zeitzone grade ist. Halt so Dinge, von denen er glaubt, dass die nur der Bestellende wissen kann.

Bis auf die Probleme mit den Telefonaten bei mir kann ich sie getrost empfehlen, haben einen schnellen Support, länger als ne halbe Stunde hab ich nie gewartet.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal einen GTC geholt und meinen Account reaktiviert. 
Aber irgendwie sind die Tech2 Laser teurer geworden, so scheint mir. 

Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, welches Battleship ich in Zukunft kaufen soll.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch mal einen GTC geholt und meinen Account reaktiviert.
> Aber irgendwie sind die Tech2 Laser teurer geworden, so scheint mir.
> 
> Und ich weiß immer noch nicht, welches Battleship ich in Zukunft kaufen soll.



Wo bist du?! Wo bist du?! Sags mir, und ich owne dich mit meiner fast-aussschließlich T2-gefitteten Drake (zumindest im Bereich Tank -.- )  
Scherz beiseite. In welcher Corp bist du? Ich hoffe mal, dass wir sind uns net feindlich gesonnen sind. Kannst gerne mal bei mir zum Angeben vorbeikommen 

Wenn du wegen dem BS mich fragst (ich verlasse mich halt nur aufs Design): ich finde die Rokh, sämtliche Amarr und Minmatar-BS ziemlich gelungen.

Edit: mit dem letzten Patch wurden die Shuttles entfernt, anscheinend ist der Preis der Shuttles massiv angestiegen, teilweise bis 100K ISK rauf. Habs aber selbst noch net kontrolliert.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ja, es war wohl irgendwie möglich, durch Recycling der Shuttles Gewinn zu machen, da stimmte was mit den Marktpreisen und Minerals nicht, die man bekam, und CCP hat die direkteste Lösung gewählt: Keine Shuttles mehr von NPCs. Damit werden auch die Shuttle-BPOs die man zur Produktion kaufen kann, endlich mal sinnvoll, jetzt müssen die Corps halt selber Shuttles bauen. Der Preis wird dann vermutlich wieder etwas runtergehen.

Das tolle an Shuttles ist der Instwarp, man klickt und das teil startet sofort. Wenn man da flink ist, kann dich keiner locken und abknallen. Und man kommt natürlich auch schneller vorwärts.
Wobei mein ge-nano-ter Transporter auch wendig wie Sau ist und fast schneller als ne Frig warp-alignen kann, nur der Nebeneffekt ist, dass er nen recht großen Sigradius hat.

Bei den Battleships kann ich nur Amarr und Gallente fliegen (letztere muss ich noch skillen, Gallente hab ich bis Battlecruiser). Wird also wohl ein Amarr-Schiff werden, ich schwanke zwischen Armageddon (billich und ordentlich Bums) und Abaddon (geilere Optik, teuer, auch ganz guten Bums, aber weniger dronespace)

Meine Corp ist Zitek, glaub nicht dass die feindlich ist. Wir sind quasi die Schweiz und haben nur Wars, wenn und einer nervt. Unsere Schwestercorp, Zitek Deepspace, ist Mitglied bei IAC, die dürften diverse Wardecs haben. 

Edit: wow, so schnell schon eine Drake mit T2 Tank? da hast du ja ordentlich Gas gegeben. Sind doch erst ca 3 monate bei dir oder?


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das tolle an Shuttles ist der Instwarp, man klickt und das teil startet sofort. Wenn man da flink ist, kann dich keiner locken und abknallen. Und man kommt natürlich auch schneller vorwärts.


Naja, das war es weniger, was mich an Shuttles begeistert hat. Ich hab sie immer zum Can-flippen mit meinem Piratenchar genutzt. Der Besitzer fühlte sich stark, schoss mich ab, danach flog ich mit dem Pod schnell zurück zur Station, holte die Rifter, und schoss ihn aus seinem Schiff.   Yarr... I'm a piwate



> Bei den Battleships kann ich nur Amarr und Gallente fliegen (letztere muss ich noch skillen, Gallente hab ich bis Battlecruiser). Wird also wohl ein Amarr-Schiff werden, ich schwanke zwischen Armageddon (billich und ordentlich Bums) und Abaddon (geilere Optik, teuer, auch ganz guten Bums, aber weniger dronespace)


Ich bin endlich froh, wenn ich in mein rasseneigenes BS (Rokh) steigen kann, ist aber mit Fitting noch mindestens ein Jahr hin.



> Meine Corp ist Zitek, glaub nicht dass die feindlich ist. Wir sind quasi die Schweiz und haben nur Wars, wenn und einer nervt. Unsere Schwestercorp, Zitek Deepspace, ist Mitglied bei IAC, die dürften diverse Wardecs haben.


Rein vom Standing her haben wir eigentlich auch keine Feinde, da wir ja nur ne "Schul-Corp" sind. Zwar haben wir afaik blaues Standing bei RZR, habe es aber bisher vermieden, das selbst auszutesten  Hätte besser fragen sollen, ob ihr zu den Feinden der Northern Coaliton zählt. Afaik sind das aber atm nur Insurgeny sowie BoB und deren Pets.

Und die arme IAC. Der Puffer zwischen den Goons und BoB 



> Edit: wow, so schnell schon eine Drake mit T2 Tank? da hast du ja ordentlich Gas gegeben. Sind doch erst ca 3 monate bei dir oder?


Der Char ist erst einen Monat alt. Um die Drake tank-seitig komplett T2 zu fitten müsste aber ich noch ~10Tage skillen investieren (Shield Power Relay II und Invu-Field II). Da ich aber grad in den extrem sauren Learnigs/adv. Learnigs-Apfel beisse, wird das frühestens in 3 Wochen was werden.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber vorerst verzichten (Drake für L2-Missionen ist Overkill) und auf Ceptor gehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Naja, das war es weniger, was mich an Shuttles begeistert hat. Ich hab sie immer zum Can-flippen mit meinem Piratenchar genutzt. Der Besitzer fühlte sich stark, schoss mich ab, danach flog ich mit dem Pod schnell zurück zur Station, holte die Rifter, und schoss ihn aus seinem Schiff.   Yarr... I'm a piwate


Hehe, dafür kann man aber auch die billigste Frig nehmen. bzw. das Rookie-Schiff. 



> Ich bin endlich froh, wenn ich in mein rasseneigenes BS (Rokh) steigen kann, ist aber mit Fitting noch mindestens ein Jahr hin.


Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich Amarr BS Lvl 5 hab? 
Hab ich mal laufenlassen als ich den Account kündigte. Nur die großen Laser Lvl5 fehlen noch. Und combat Drones V. Dann könnte ich so possierliche Tierchen wie Ogre II benutzen. Drones sind nicht zu verachten, die geben oft noch ordentlich Damage obendrauf. Und amarr hat hier und da ein paar Schiffe, die Drone-tauglich sind, was die Ladekapazität angeht. (Geddon z.B. 5 Heavy Drones, Harbinger 5 Medium Drones)



> Hätte besser fragen sollen, ob ihr zu den Feinden der Northern Coaliton zählt. Afaik sind das aber atm nur Insurgeny sowie BoB und deren Pets.


Ich denke nicht direkt. Größtenteils hat die NC mit uns gemeinsame Sache gegen BoB gemacht, aber so wirklich weiß man es nie. Die sind halt oben, wir eher unten. 
Wem ich nicht so ganz traue ist Triumvirate, die sind mir zu erfolgreich. Goons sind auf der Map zwar stark, aber das ist mehr Masse als Klasse glaubich und sie haben ja Red Alliance und TCF als enge Verbündete.
TRI macht mir da eher Sorgen, die battlen ja gegen die Northern Coa oder?


> Und die arme IAC. Der Puffer zwischen den Goons und BoB


 Und anscheinend hat ja Thyrax bei seinem Abgang neulich 2 Motherships mitgehen lassen, wurde zumindest getuschelt. Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt. Aber ich hab mit IAC bisher eh nicht viel zu schaffen.
Wir sind da auch nur mit bei, weil eine befreundete Corp unserer Ex-Allianz zu IAC ging und uns dann irgendwie mit an Board holte. die andere Corp dürfte in Morsus Mihi sein. Prime Orbital Systems, unsere alte alliance, ist verstreut in alle Winde, seit BoB sie geplättet hat. Wir waren ja das Nr.1 Schoßtierchen von Ascendand Frontier, waren aber im Grunde frei und nicht an der Leine wie FIX und MC es bei BoB waren. 



> Der Char ist erst einen Monat alt. Um die Drake tank-seitig komplett T2 zu fitten müsste aber ich noch ~10Tage skillen investieren (Shield Power Relay II und Invu-Field II). Da ich aber grad in den extrem sauren Learnigs/adv. Learnigs-Apfel beisse, wird das frühestens in 3 Wochen was werden.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber vorerst verzichten (Drake für L2-Missionen ist Overkill) und auf Ceptor gehen.


Ok, das ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt. Mit den Adv. Learnings auf LvL4 kann man sich vor allem dann +4 Implants reinpfeifen. Kostet knapp 80 Mio, weniger, wenn du Charisma weglässt, und bringt halt dank +4 zu den Attributen nochmal ne ordentliche Zeitersparnis. Hab die drin und bereue es nicht, leider zu lange gezögert, hätte ich schon vor nem Jahr tun sollen.
Ich hab erst Battlecruiser gemacht und dann Interceptor, aber für PvP sind die Intys am Anfang brauchbarer. Und LvL2 Missions sollten schon gehen. sonst halt ne Assault Frigate, die Dinger sind auch nett.
Aber Crow bei Caldari ist wohl der beliebteste Interceptor überhaupt, weil die Missiles halt auch immer treffen


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> TRI macht mir da eher Sorgen, die battlen ja gegen die Northern Coa oder?


Also ich weiß von nix  Naja, als Noob bekommt man ja fast nix gesagt, man könnte ja ein Spion sein ^^. Wo es atm aber richtig abgehen soll, ist "Insurgeny gegen Alle". Im EVE-Online.de-Forum gibts dazu nen schönen Thread, wo sie sich alle gegenseitig anfeinden. Hach, ich freu mich drauf, auch mal in slochen Fleetbattles mitmischen zu dürfen, das Tortuga-Vid sorgt immer für ne Gänsehaut bei mir. Btw: kennst du den Song, den sie dort verwendet haben?



> Und anscheinend hat ja Thyrax bei seinem Abgang neulich 2 Motherships mitgehen lassen, wurde zumindest getuschelt. Keine Ahnung ob es stimmt.



Ich finde ja die Geschichte gut, soll irgendwann im Dezember passiert sein:


> gelegenheit macht Diebe
> 
> Nachdem Triumverate erst kürzlich ihren ersten Titan gebaut hat, wollte ihn Sacul ausprobieren da er die skills hatte und auch so ein vertraunswürdiges Mitglied der Allianz wahr.
> 
> Allerdings hat Sacul den Titan entwendet und für 65 Milliarden ISK verkauft. Diese 65Milliarden hat er bei Ebay für 6500  versteigert und sich ein neues Auto gekauft.... Na dann prost mahlzeit



Das wäre ein Schnäppchen gewesen, afaik kosten die ja in der Herstellung schon ~200Mrd. (aka 20.000 )



> Ich hab erst Battlecruiser gemacht und dann Interceptor, aber für PvP sind die Intys am Anfang brauchbarer.


Naja, damit darf man wenigstens mitfliegen, trotzdem dürfte das Dasein als Tackler eher langweilig sein. Im 1 on 1 sind sie afaik ganz brauchbar, hab meine ersten beiden Schiffe an ne Crow verloren (kannste weiter vorne im Thread nachlesen ) Bei Battlecruisers kann ich nur für die Drake sprechen, die ist sowas wie ne Schildkröte: hält derbst was aus, ist ebenso träge, aber dem Gegner durch Schaden zusetzen kann sie net.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Welches Tortuga-Vid? Das "Lacrimosa" von Evoke? Da hätte mich auch der song interessiert, wurde aber leider afaik nirgends genannt. 

Ob das mit dem TRI-Titan so stimmt, weiß ich nicht, aus dem Thread dazu ist nicht ersichtlich, obs nicht nur Verarsche war, denn einige Kommentare dort sind nicht so wirklich ernst gemeint...

Was das Tacklen angeht: Das kann schon ganz spannend sein, nur wenn man Pech hat, ist man schnell Toast. Aber ist wohl auch eher was für Romaing Gangs und mittlere Engagements und nicht für diese Diashow-Megafleetfights, da treten ja überwiegend Capitals und Supercaps an und Battleships sind nur Support. 
Hoffe das CCP sich da was einfallen lässt, weil bei den großen Allianzen gewinnt der mit mehr Geld und mehr Caps, oder es gewinnt keiner, weil der Node zusammenbricht, wenn irgendwo mal wieder 700+ Leute in einem System antreten. Und das mit den Gebieten nervt auch, POS-Warfare und POS-Spamming. Eine Allianz greift an und haut 30 Towers ins System, die verteidgende kontert mit 40, und dann verbringen sie 6 Monate damit, die Dinger kaputtzumachen, solange, bis alle Leute entnervt sind und eine Allianz zerbricht. So gings z.B. D2 und nun auch Tortuga (Super-allianz aus Allianzen), da haben sich Evoke und KIA ja schnell wieder verdünnisiert, als es da unten ins Gebietsgerangel gegen BoB ging. Evoke sind halt noch gebrandmarkt, das ist ja quasi der harte deutsche Kern von D2, lauter Veteranen, denen das "neue" EVE aber nicht so recht Spaß zu machen scheint.

Ohne 0.0 Gebiete ists wohl echt lustiger, man kann hin wo man will, und hat nicht viel zu verlieren. 
Meine Corp hat auch alles wichtige im Empire und Lowsec (dort kann man ja auch Tower bauen), das mit IAC ist wohl mehr dazu gedacht, dass unsere Veteranen paar Bobbits zum draufkloppen haben. BoB sind ja quasi unsere Intimfeinde. Die sprangen mit zig Schiffen und dem Titan damals ins Prime-Orbital-Gebiet  und zwangen uns binnen 24h zur Kapitulation. Danach haben wirs zwar noch geschafft, eine Station zurückzuerobern, aber dann kam wieder der BoB-Titan samt Gefolge und aus wars. Und im EVE-O Forum haben sich SirMolle und Co dann lustig gemacht und sich gebrüstet, das sie uns so schnell erledigt hatten. Vorher hatten sie uns natürlich kaufen wollen, weil wir ihnen einfach nur lästig waren und im Weg, aber wir ließen uns nicht an die Leine legen, und dann galten wir halt als dumm und stur.
Umso schöner wars dann zu sehen, wie Goons und RA es schafften, den Spieß umzudrehen. Gerade Goonfleet, die BoB ja damals auzulöschen versuchte. Und dann SirMolles Propaganda um das "Pendel, das schwingt und nicht aufgehalten werden kann". Als sich alle verbündeten und BoB das gesamte ASCN-Gebiet wieder abgeben musste, da schwang das Pendel zurück und traf Molles Nase. 

So ist halt EVE, alle lieben sich, der ganze Sch... Verein.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hier mal zwei der besten Eve-Signaturen, die ich im englischen Forum je gesehen habe.


----------



## mFuSE (18. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

ahm ja oO

need btw par mehr Vids, so Storyvids die bisschen was erzählen 
(z.B. TheFate_of_D2.mpg)


----------



## d00mfreak (18. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

*rofl* Das 2te ist gut, das erste peil' ich net 

Das (Bild 1) hab ich heute in Oiniken gefunden. Manche haben echt zu viel Zeit  Bei den restlichen Bildern musste ich mal n bissl mit der Drake posen


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

als die neuen Bloodlines (Khanid, Achura,...) dazukamen, gabs ein paar Bugs im Avatar-Editor und später in dem Tool, das die Bilder fürs offizielle Forum rendert. Da kamen dann Gesichter ohne Textur bei raus, wo die augen in der Luft hingen. die Signatur zeigt so einen verbuggten Avatar und dazu halt das Zitat von Vader "I find your lack of faith disturbing" in leicht abgewandelter Form. 

Videos muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch finde. Bzw. ihr könnt auch selber schauen, http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=channel&channelID=29045
Threads mit mehr als 3-4 seiten sind immer ein Indiz für ein besonders gutes video.
http://www.eve-videos.com/ ist auch ne gute suchseite, da gibts Ratings zu den Videos.

So Story-Videos gibts leider nicht so oft, die letzten waren D2 und Tortuga soweit ich weiß.

Ah btw ich hab was anders: Goonswarm - Little Bees http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vfv1QtZDirY&fmt=18
Suaz ist ein genialer Sänger


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Mal paar Bilder von mir. Das erste zeigt meinen Catalyst beim Salvagen und Looten. 4 Tractor beams um wrecks ranzuholen und 4 Salvager um sie zu ernten, während ich das loot raushole. Damit geht es recht fix und man macht gut Kohle. Wichtig ist halt in jeder Missionpocket eines der Wracks zu bookmarken.
Wenn dann die Mission beendet ist hängen die Wracks irgendwo im System, man jumpt hin und erntet gefahrlos alles ab - solange einem kein anderer zuvorkommt...

Die restlichen Bilder zeigen meinen Harbinger, mittlerweile mit vollem Tech2 Fitting bei den LvL3 Missionen. Am Anfang bekam ich gleich ne 7-Teile Mission gegen Drones, und 2 der 7 waren echt knackig, da wäre mir der Harbinger fast verreckt. 
Sentry Drones mit 60km Reichweite, die webben und nossen. Da war mein Cap nach 2 Minuten leer und mein Tank damit am Popo. 
Netterweise kam einer aus meiner corp in nem Zealot und half mir, diese Sentries zu killen, meine Reichweite war einfach zu gering. 

Der Harbinger ist hat alles in allem wohl ca 70-80 Mio gekostet, genau weiß ichs nicht mehr. Wenn der Hopps geht weil ich nicht aufpasse, ist flennen angesagt. 

Edit: Hab noch ein recht gutes cinematisches video gefunden mit historischem Hintergrund: Outbreak Redux, eine Remineszenz über die Entstehung von Outbreak: http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.asp?a=topic&threadID=622392 Video ist in HD.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Mission beendet ist hängen die Wracks irgendwo im System, man jumpt hin und erntet gefahrlos alles ab - solange einem kein anderer zuvorkommt...


Naja, ich wurde bisher erst einmal ausgescannt, aber ausgerechnet dann, als ich beim Corp-PvE-Event mit dem Salavger unterwegs war, und fast alles schon beisammen hatte. Ne Can mit ein paar Tausend m³ Loot aus einer L4 Mission. Hat mir dann n paar Wracks weggesalvaged, und ist dann verschwunden, danach traf auch sofort der Hauler ein. Net grad ein angenehmes Gefühl, komplett ohne Bewaffnung ausgescannt zu werden. 
Zumal es an diesem Tag mein 2tes Schiff war, mein erstes Lootschiff war zuvor in einer Missi geplatzt, da ich Aggro gezogen habe ( XXX trifft dich mit 1000 Schaden ) Als ich dachte, ich sei im Warp, wurde ich noch im letzten Moment gescrambelt. Gott sei dank war das Fitting bis auf einem Tractor Beam noch erhalten, das Fitting war 5 mal so viel wert wie das Schiff.



> Der Harbinger ist hat alles in allem wohl ca 70-80 Mio gekostet, genau weiß ichs nicht mehr. Wenn der Hopps geht weil ich nicht aufpasse, ist flennen angesagt.


Soviel dürfte das für dich doch nicht mehr sein. Gestern hab ich mit L2 Missionen schon 10 Mio gemacht. Werd mich demnächst mal nach +4-Imps umschauen  Hoffe, dass ich übernächsten Monat genug einnehmen werde, um mir dann den Account ohne echtes Geld bezahlen zu können.

Atm scheint alles relativ schnell zu gehen. Brauchen noch eine Standingverbesserung von 1.0, dann komm ich an 3er-Missionen ran. Vermutlich werden dafür aber die Skills noch net reichen, die shice Learnings werfen einen weit zurück. Laut Evemon werde ich, nach dem ich alle Learnings auf 4 hab, ein Drittel meiner kompletten Skillpunkte im Bereich Learnings investiert haben. Net gerade rühmlich, damit die 2Mio-Marke zu überschreiten 

Zockst du Eve eigentlich ohne AA? Die 88er GTS (glaub mich zu erinnern, dass du eine hast) dürfte doch ausreichent Luft dafür haben?


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich bin ja im Highsec und werde wegen den +4 implants auch schön da bleiben vorerst. Wenns mal gefährlicher sein soll werde ich einen meiner Jumpclones nehmen, um die Implants nicht zu gefärden. Von daher wäre es für mich nur nervig, wenn mich einer ausscannt und mein Zeug lootet/salvagt. Weil ich lasse das komplett liegen (bis auf Mission items), denn in den Harbinger gehen nur 350m3 und in den Catalyst mit 2 t2 cargo expandern 650m3.
Wenn man hardcore ist, kann man für lvl4 missions natürlich ein salvaging BS nehmen. 

Was das Geld angeht: Soviel hab ich garnicht, das Tech2 fitting inkl. Rigs für den Harbinger hat ca die Häfte meines Budgets verschlungen, hatte nur 120 Mio und ging dann runter auf 60. Eigentlich hab ich mehr, aber ein Kumpel hat 186 Mio CC (Corp Credits) von mir geliehen und bisher nicht zurückgezahlt. Wir haben ne corpinterne Währung mit Bestellsystem.  Das wären ca. 170 ISK, falls ich ihm etwas Rabatt gebe.
Aber den Großteil meines Geldes hab ich nicht erflogen, sondern so bekommen, weil ich 2 Logos für die Corphomepage erstellt habe, da gabs das als Preis.

Was AA angeht: Ich hab HDR an, und soweit ich informiert bin geht da kein FSAA. Oder dorch, wenn man es im Treiber einstellt? Habs nie probiert, aber im offz. Forum jammerten die Leute, dass es nicht geht. Beides wäre natürlich optimal.
HDR ist mir wichtiger als die Kanten, weil ohne siehts optisch fad aus imho.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich habs mit nHancer hinbekommen.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ah cool, danke für den Tip. Habs mal auf 8xS mixed mode eingestellt mit HDR. Hatte seit Januar nicht mehr geschaut obs da nen Workaround gibt.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Grmpf  ich könnt mir sowas von in den Arsch beissen -.-

Heute die 4er Imps gekauft, darauf die alten 2er rausgeholzt. Als ich die neuen einsetzen wollte -> Skill required: Cybernetics IV. Die alten 2er also für nix rausgenommen, und jetzt darf ich mich noch auf längere Skillzeiten für Cybernetics IV freuen. Grade wollte ich einloggen, um auf Cybernetics III umzuswitchen, komme aber nicht rein, da ich den Char in Jita geparkt habe um nicht Implantate im Wert von 80 Mio mit der Kestrel rumschippern zu müssen.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Lol, da schaut man doch vorher, ob man das Zeug auch nutzen kann. 
Aber so lang sollte Cybernetics IV nicht dauern.


----------



## Adrenalize (20. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hab vorhin nochmal ein paar Screenies gemacht. Die sollten sogar mit AA sein (allerdings nur Multisampling mix, weil bei ** brechen die Frames zu sehr ein).
Der Deadspace hatte unten so einen total weißen Lichthof, alles leuchtete. Weltraum auf Droge. 
Das Auf bild 3 ist ein altes Monument, hing da rum als Landschaftsdesign. So ein Teil sollte es auch vor ner Station in Jita geben. Und bei Amarr Prime vor der Emperor Academy ist eins.
Die letzten beiden Bilder zeigen meine "Opfer", zwei Sansha Cruiser mit Spionen drin. Phantasm heißen die Dinger. Kann man sogar kaufen und fliegen, sind aber teuer und man braucht iirc Caldari Cruiser und Amarr Cruiser Skills. Immer zwei Rassen für ein Piratenschiff, dafür bekommt man auch doppelt soviele Boni.


----------



## mFuSE (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Deadspace hatte unten so einen total weißen Lichthof, alles leuchtete. Weltraum auf Droge.



Das sieht alles so geil aus 



Aber ... das ist ein Spiel wo man sich wirklich reinhängen muss ... momentan kann mich auch WoW nicht mehr richtig motivieren 


heimkommen ... für 2h was anmachen und wenns zu spät wird, Menü - spiel beenden - zurück zu Windows ...
Kein Raid ... keine QUest wo Mobs an einem hängen 




Einfach nur simpel Spiele atm :/


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Aber ... das ist ein Spiel wo man sich wirklich reinhängen muss ... momentan kann mich auch WoW nicht mehr richtig motivieren


Hm, am Anfang stimmt das natürlich, aber wenn man die Basic Skills mal alle durchhat und halbwegs was kann mit seinem Schiff, kann man auch mal für 1-2h abends so 2-3 missionen fliegen und dann pennen gehen, damit macht man genug Kohle.
Wenn man eine vorgeschlagen bekommt hat man ja Tage Zeit, diese anzuehmen oder abzulehnen, also muss man da keinen Stress haben.

Ich weiß zwar dass man bei WoW weniger Zeit für einzelne Quests braucht, aber das ewige Grinden und das "arbeitsabhängige skillen", da denke ich ist man dann eher frustriert, weil man nicht weiterkommt mit nur 2h täglich oder?
Das schöne bei Eve ist halt, dass der Char zumindest skillt auch wenn man garnicht spielt... [/QUOTE]

WAs mich gerade total annervt: Amarr Royal Navy hat total suboptimale LVL4 Agents. 
5 in Highsec, davon 2 in der Kategorie Personal, die einem dauernd Kuriermissionen geben, die fallen also weg, bleiben 3 davon zwei mit übelst mieser Qualität, und der dritte genau einen Jump von Lowec weg, also PVP-Gefahr (nicht gut bei meinem Implant-Set)

Jetzt hab ich gesehen dass Imperial Shipment ganz gute Agents hat, aber da ist mein Standing total niedrig, daher darf ich da jetzt mindestens nochmal LvL3 Missions fliegen für die.
Zefix, was hab ich mich dann die letzten Tage mit dem Navy-Agenten abgemüht?!


----------



## d00mfreak (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Aber ... das ist ein Spiel wo man sich wirklich reinhängen muss ...



Ich finde, es ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. War seit vorgestern nicht mehr on, und trotzdem ist was weiter gegangen. Das Spiel selbst ist zwar extrem langfristig ausgelegt, aber verlangt m.Mn effektiv nur wenig Zeit, um den Char weiter zu bringen. Das einzige, das auf der Strecke bleiben könnte, ist das Geld.

In WoW ist man zwar insgesamt nicht so lange beschäftigt, bis man seinen Char und sein Equip aufs Maximum getrieben hat, aber was sich in dieser Zeit an /played ansammelt ist pervers, wenn man halbwegs zügig was erreichen will. WoW zwingt den Spieler, am Bildschirm zu sitzen. Dafür war bei mir aber nach einem Jahr die Luft raus. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man in EVE, um alles perfekt zu erlernen laut einigen Gerüchten atm ca. 15 Jahre braucht, aber mit jedem größeren Patch immer was dazukommt, dann lässt das plötzlich WoW ganz klein aussehen


----------



## mFuSE (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

mmm oO

zumindest in den Videos sieht das anders aus 
Und auch ein befreundeter MMORP Spieler der von WoW auf Eve auf WoW gewechselt ist meinte vom Umfang her sei WoW noobiger und einfacher zu spielen


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Und auch ein befreundeter MMORP Spieler der von WoW auf Eve auf WoW gewechselt ist meinte vom Umfang her sei WoW noobiger und einfacher zu spielen


Klar, Millionen pickelige Teens können nicht irren. 
WoW ist schon einsteigerfreundlicher und insgesamt weniger kompliziert, aber auch EVE kann man recht gut meistern, wenn man sich ein wenig Zeit nimmt. Gibt ja genug FAQs, Guides etc. im Netz.
Ich steh halt mehr auf Raumschiffe als auf Nachtelfirokesen. 

Das mit dem Zeitaufwand ist hier und da ähnlich, würde ich sagen. Ein Fleetbattle inkl. Vorbereitung dauert paar Stunden, ist halt PVP. Ein 10/10 Complex dauert auch seine Zeit. Aber auch in WoWdauert ein Raid, oder?
Und auch in EVE kann man mal eben in einer halben Stunde 1-2 Agent Missions spielen, alleine. Mache ich ja gerade die Tage


----------



## d00mfreak (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> mmm oO
> 
> zumindest in den Videos sieht das anders aus
> Und auch ein befreundeter MMORP Spieler der von WoW auf Eve auf WoW gewechselt ist meinte vom Umfang her sei WoW noobiger und einfacher zu spielen



Jo, das isses auch. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass wenn du in WoW z.B. den Angelskill auf 375 bringen willst, du die ganze Zeit online sein und auf den Blinker klicken musst, ebenso beim Leveln. In Eve gehe ich on, werfe ich z.B einfach meinen Electronics V-Skill an, und wieder gehe off. Nach ner Woche kann ich wieder on gehn, und Skill umstellen. Was kostet mich wohl mehr aktive Spielzeit (wenn man das Minimum annimmt): in WoW nen Char auf Lv 70 zu bringen, sowie zu equippen, oder in EVE auf ein schönes BS mitsamt Fitting hin zu skillen?  

Wie ich schon sagte: aus dem Blickpunkt des Contents bietet WoW nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was EVE anbietet. Dafür fordert WoW aber viel mehr (aktive) Spielzeit als EVE, um in diesem Content weiter zu kommen. Insofern ist man in EVE, auch wenn man etwas erreichen will, viel unabhängiger, da das Spiel nicht die Anwesenheit erfordert. Das ideale Spiel, wenn man ein RL hat , wobei man es auch in EVE ohne Probleme übertreiben kann.


----------



## mFuSE (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

mm .... da ist man ja gleich wieder verleitet es nochmal mit EvE zu probieren oO


braucht man eigentlich den vollen Spielclient um die Skills zu lernen /Stats zu sehen, gibt es vll auch eine Weboberfläche dafür?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> braucht man eigentlich den vollen Spielclient um die Skills zu lernen /Stats zu sehen, gibt es vll auch eine Weboberfläche dafür?



Du kannst mit EveMon deine Skills beobachten/planen. Zum wechseln muss man sich aber kurz einloggen.

EveMon und EFT (Eve Fitting Tool) sind die Must-Have tools bei Eve.

Vor kurzem wurde noch ein neues kontroverses Tool veröffentlicht, BACON. Damit kann man eine Standings-DB anlegen, und das tool gibt einem dann akustische Warnung, wenn ein War-Target, Pirat etc. bzw. halt jemand mit negativem oder neutralem Standing das System betritt. Quasi wie der Localchat, nur dass man halt hinhören statt hinsehen muss.
Die ersten Piraten schreien schon nach einem Verbot des Tools. Erste Einschätzung von CCP war aber, dass es vermutlich ok sei.


----------



## mFuSE (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

wie ist es eigentlich - wenn man sich auslogt verbleibt das eigene schiff immer im spiel?

Angedockt innerhalb ner raumbasis kann nix passieren? (Geht nur für die kleinen schiffe?)


Gibt es irgendwie ne e-mail benachrichtigung etc wenn man angegriffen wird?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Das Schiff warpt nach beim ausloggen sofort weg und verschwindet nach dann nach iirc 2 Minuten vollständig. 15 Min oder so, wenn man Aggro hat (und ohne wegwarpen), damit Leute im PVP nicht einfach ausloggen können, wenn sie verlieren (so war es früher mal).
In einer Station bist du natürlich immer sicher, egal ob Aggression timer oder nicht.

Ist also relativ gefahrlos, im Highsec einfach mal so auszuloggen, muss es ja auch sein, falls mal der Client crasht. auch im Lowsec ists noch relativ gefahrlos, vor allem, wenn man vorher zu einem Safespot warpt. Aber das beste ist immer noch ausloggen in ner Station.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Schiff warpt nach beim ausloggen sofort weg und verschwindet nach dann nach iirc 2 Minuten vollständig. 15 Min oder so, wenn man Aggro hat (und ohne wegwarpen), damit Leute im PVP nicht einfach ausloggen können, wenn sie verlieren (so war es früher mal).



Ist immer noch so. Wenn man ausloggt, warpt das Schiff ein paar Millionen Kilometer nach irgendwo und verschwindet nach 2 Minuten (ohne Aggro) bzw. 15 Minuten (mit Aggro). Die Zeit bis es verschwindet, kann natürlich ausgenutzt werden, um dich auf deinem Safespot auszuscanncen, wenn du Aggro hattest, stehen die Chancen recht gut, dass der Gegner es auch schaffen wird, dich zu finden und zu zerstören .

Anscheindend soll es auch klappen dass man quasi sofort verschwindet, wenn man sich ausloggt, und dann schell mit einem anderen Char auf dem selben Account einloggt. Da soll der Char auch dann sofort verschwinden, auch wenn man Aggro hatte. Aber das machen nur Memmen 

Btw gibt es Vid (ein oder zwei Wochen alt): evexcp Hat zwar weder einen historischen Hintergrund, noch erzählt es irgend eine Story, jedoch ist di Mukke und Qualität gut, man sieht fette Fleets mit Caps, Titans ect.
Leider wurde etwas Klau aus dem EVE Trinity-Trailer betrieben.

Oh noes, grad gesehen, dass der Rzr-Brückenkopf zum BoB-Gebiet im Süden platt gemacht wurde 
http://eve-files.com/media/corp/Verite/influence.png


----------



## Adrenalize (23. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ist immer noch so. Wenn man ausloggt, warpt das Schiff ein paar Millionen Kilometer nach irgendwo und verschwindet nach 2 Minuten (ohne Aggro) bzw. 15 Minuten (mit Aggro).


Ja klar ist das so. habs missverständlich forumliert, ich wollte sagen, dass es früher anders war, da loggte jeder aus, wenn er merkte, dass er nen Fight verlor, und es gab haufenweise Piratenvideos wo man ständig Leute ausloggen sah. Dann tat CCP was dagegen. Wenn man gescrambelt ist, warpt das Schiff afaik auch nicht mehr raus wenn derjenige ausloggt. Früher konnte man damit garantiert entkommen, heute afaik eben nur noch, wenn man normal auch wegfliegen könnte. Insofern macht es wohl mehr sinn, fighten oder halt zu fliehen, falls möglich.


> Oh noes, grad gesehen, dass der Rzr-Brückenkopf zum BoB-Gebiet im Süden platt gemacht wurde
> http://eve-files.com/media/corp/Verite/influence.png


Ja, BoB hat sich anscheinend wieder Querious halbwegs zurückerobert. gab wohl auch ein paar Vorstöße in den IAC Raum, meinten einige ZTKDE member. Aber unsere Corp hält sich da unten wohl momentan ein wenig zurück, weils in IAC drunter und drüber geht. Ein paar Leute haben sich ins Empire zurückgezogen und machen Missions, weil sie keine Lust mehr auf die ewigen Fights mit BoB hatten.
BoB wäre nur mit enormer Manpower zu besiegen, und die anzahl Leute in einem System machen die Server nicht mit. Mal abgesehen davon dass in der Coalition eh diverse Anfeindungen bestehen, das ist auch halt eine Zweckgemeinschaft nach dem Sinne "alle gegen BoB", aber keine echter Super-Allianz...


----------



## mFuSE (23. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Btw gibt es Vid (ein oder zwei Wochen alt): evexcp Hat zwar weder einen historischen Hintergrund, noch erzählt es irgend eine Story, jedoch ist di Mukke und Qualität gut, man sieht fette Fleets mit Caps, Titans ect.
> Leider wurde etwas Klau aus dem EVE Trinity-Trailer betrieben....




Thx für den Link 

Muss es mir grad nochmal laden da beim Versuch 1 irgendwie ne korrupte Datei rauskam -.-

Und das auch noch mit 50KB/S 
Dauert also ne Weile ...



So lange kann man sich ja "TheFate_of_D2.mpg" anschaun ... ich finde dieses Video einfach göttlich gut gemacht


----------



## Adrenalize (24. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> So lange kann man sich ja "TheFate_of_D2.mpg" anschaun ... ich finde dieses Video einfach göttlich gut gemacht


Deutsche Gründlichkeit, D2 waren ja "ze Germans" 
Oder auch die Mighty Ducks (Insider )

BTW: Mein neuestes Spielzeug:
Amarr Abaddon für LVL4 Missions mit 8 best named Megabeam-Lasern, passablem Armortank und ner Volley-Damage das die Schwarte kracht. Hab mit zwei Corpmates ein paar Missions geflogen, jeder im Battleship. Mein Kumpel in der domi wollte grad seine 5 Ogre II auf einen Cruiser hetzen, da platzt das Ding einfach. Ich hatte den nämlich in meiner Targetlist und mal kurz alle 8 Laser draufgerichtet. 

Ist sie nicht ne Schönheit? Die Abaddon ist imho optisch eine Mischung aus Rapetrain und gothischer Kirche. Sehr gelungen, einfach "schöner wohnen, schönen pwnen". 
Hab leider keine Action Shots, war zu sehr mit killen beschäftigt. 

Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man die kleine Kommandobrücke oben. Da irgendwo sitzte ich wohl drin. 

Edit: Ach ja, ganz vergessen. Der Preis macht böse Aua, das Schiff allein 140 Mio, mit Fitting sollten es knapp unter 200 sein. Jetzt ist wieder Ebbe in meiner Kasse


----------



## Zangakkar (24. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Oh man, da bekomm ich richtig Bock drauf. 

Hatte mal vor ~2 Jahren EVE angetestet. Aber da war das noch nichts für mich.

Wie schauts Heute aus? 
Ist der Text in Spiel komplett deutsch? Hab da mal was von einer Lokalisierung gehört von EVE.
Gibs mittlerweile andere Bezahlmethoden? ELV wäre mir ja am liebsten.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Hellephant schrieb:


> Wie schauts Heute aus?


Besser mit der neuen DX9 Engine 


> Ist der Text in Spiel komplett deutsch? Hab da mal was von einer Lokalisierung gehört von EVE.


Ja, es wurde vor einem Jahr oder so mal die dt. Übersetzung überarbeitet, das meiste sollte deutsch sein, außer ein paar Begriffen denke ich, damit man beim Kauf/Verkauf nicht so durcheinanderkommt. Allerdings wird halt in der Regel in englisch gechattet, es sei denn du suchst dir eine deutsche Corp und redest nur mit denen.

Mittlerweile gibts glaubich sogar deutsche Gamemaster bzw. Leute, die Petitionen auf deutsch behandeln, falls mal was sein sollte. auf jeden Fall wohl besser als früher.


> Gibs mittlerweile andere Bezahlmethoden? ELV wäre mir ja am liebsten.


Es geht Kreditkarte, für Deutschland außerdem Lastschrift direkt vom Bankkonto weg, und Gametimecodes, die kann man z.B. über Paypal kaufen (bei Paypal wiederum kann man vom Konto aus einzahlen)
Ich Hatte schon Kreditkarte, Konto und GTC, alle drei Verfahren haben problemlos geklappt.

BTW: Wir haben gestern mal Gamevoice ausprobiert in einem 3er Squad. Nicht übel, so ein eingebauter chatclient, nur die Tasten fand ich etwas nervig, habs mir dann auf die linke Alt belegt. Optimal wäre die Daumentaste an meiner Maus, da hatte ich Teamspeak immer drauf, aber Rumprobieren in den Optionen (da gabs Mouse 3, 4 und 5 zur Auwahl, ich nehme an das sind Tasten?) half nichts, nur mittlere Maustaste ging, nicht die Daumentasten.


----------



## d00mfreak (24. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hrhr... Im Norden scheint es atm derbe abzugehen: Insrg liegt anscheinend am Boden (laut Karte wieder 3 Sonnensysteme verloren), deren Fleets haben nur mehr eine Größe von 40 Mann. Tri hat sich auf Seiten von Insrg in die Schlacht geworfen, obwohl ihnen laut Gerüchten ein paar PvP-Corps weggelaufen sind Ich hoffe mal, dass diese ebenso ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt werden 

Edit: hab ein tolles Bild gefunden:
EVE Files: INSRG-2.JPG


----------



## Adrenalize (27. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Mal wieder ein paar Videos:

1.CVA - The Amarr Empire.Cinematisch und auch ein wenig historisch, leider alte Grafikengine, aber schöne Effekte.  (Info: CVA sind eine Amarr Role playing Corp mit 0.0 Gebiet und haben in der Vergangenheit mehrere Angriffe großer allianzen abgewehrt. Recht beindruckende Leistungen.)

2. Travel to Amarr  Künstlerisch sehr schön umgesetzt. Zeigt die Emperor Family Academy Station im Orbit der Amarr Heimatwelt (Das ist mit der größte Tradinghub im Amarr Empire, also quasi little Jita). Dementsprechend viel los ist dort und es wird auch oft geballert, also teilweise ganz witzig zum Zuschauen. Hat auch stylische Musik.

3. Travel to Rens. Dasselbe mit Rens, dürfte der Minmatar Trading Hub sein (bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich nie im Minmatar Sektor rumfliege). Ebenfalls sehr schöne Aufnahmen.

4. OSYN - Welcome to the Syndicate. Omerta Syndicate ist eine recht bekannte Caldari Role playing Corp. Sind bekannt für stylische Videos, mir persönlich aber fast schon zu überfrachtet mit Effekten, lenkt zu sehr vom Inhalt ab. Trotzdem qualitativ gut gemacht.

5. Last but not least etwas lustiges:
Carebear gets angry! Die Geschichte eines harmlosen Miners, der sich dem Nervenkitzel des Veldspar-Mining hingibt. Als er dann in einem System von einem unfreundlichen Miner angemacht wird, beschließt er, sich zu wehren und verliert dabei seine Noob-Frigate. Doch dieser jemand, genannt Planks, gibt nicht auf, sondern kommt mit einer Barge und Tech2 Drones zurück, worauf es zu Duell der Barges kommt, und diesmal ist Planks der Sieger.
Sehr witzig und unorthodox, hat mir gut gefallen. 


*Als Bonus noch ein älterer Klassiker:*
Seal of 1337 - An Ode to Oveur. Es geht um Kokosnüsse und Eve. 
Oveur ist Execute Producer bei CCP und einer der Hauptverantwortlichen für EVE, das nur zur Info.


----------



## mFuSE (27. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

wow, sehr coole vids, thx für die Links


----------



## d00mfreak (27. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

*grml* atm fehlt mir die Lust zum zocken, da ich immer noch die Learnings hochziehe. Vorerst werde ich n nur mal alle auf 4 bringen (ausser den "Learning-Skill" selbst, den auf 5) Insgesamt noch 14 Tage 

Und danach weiß ich nicht, was machen. die Ideen, die ich bisher habe: 
-eine Charon als "Wohnwagen", damit ich meinen bzw den Besitz der Corp ohne Probs hin und her schippern kann (24 Tage). Nebenbei bemerkt das größte Schiff, das man in annehmbarer Zeit fliegen kann, also 1A zum Angeben 
-auf Retriever (10 Tage) oder BS skillen (6 Tage, inkl Mining auf IV), damit ich beim Corpmining net so kleine Brötchen backe.
-CovOps (36 Tage, sehr cool ) oder Interceptor (24 Tage, weniger cool) weil man damit früher mit PVP anfangen könnte.

Helft mir, ich bin ratlos


----------



## Adrenalize (27. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Und danach weiß ich nicht, was machen. die Ideen, die ich bisher habe:
> -eine Charon als "Wohnwagen", damit ich meinen bzw den Besitz der Corp ohne Probs hin und her schippern kann (24 Tage). Nebenbei bemerkt das größte Schiff, das man in annehmbarer Zeit fliegen kann, also 1A zum Angeben
> -auf Retriever (10 Tage) oder BS skillen (6 Tage, inkl Mining auf IV), damit ich beim Corpmining net so kleine Brötchen backe.
> -CovOps (36 Tage, sehr cool ) oder Interceptor (24 Tage, weniger cool) weil man damit früher mit PVP anfangen könnte.


Hm, nen Frachter zum angeben? Ich hab mit den Piloten immer mitleid, die diese Kähne fliegen müssen. 
Wenn dann eher nen Carrier, da geht auch viel rein und man kann Fighter absetzen.

Vom Mining skillen wurde mir immer abgeraten, die meisten da nen separaten Account für. Weil an Mining und Industry kannste dich auch totskillen, wenn man alles auf einen Char packt, geht nichts mehjr vorwärts. Daher hab ich mich bisher auf Fighting- und Supportskills beschränkt. Miner II kann ich halt hernehmen und Mining-Upgrades. BS-Mining ist drin und Hauling...

CovOPs ist ganz nett, aber für PvP? Damit bist du halt Scout oder der Depp, der das Cyonosural(?) field aufmachen darf, damit die Fleet jumpen kann, und der dabei abgeballert wird.
PvP kannst du wunderbar in einem T1 Cruiser mit T1 Modulen betreiben, alles andere ist für den Anfang eh zu teuer. Bei Caldari dürften Blackbird und Moa da interessant sein. Kleine Gang bilden, und mit dem Blackbird die Opfer jammen und scramblen, während die Dmg-Dealer ihn dann plattmachen. Moa und evtl. auch Caracal für Dmg würde ich meinen, sprich Rails bzw. Missiles. Gab für sowas eigentlich immer ganz brauchbare Fittings, die nicht zuviele skills benötigen und in der anschaffung recht günstig sind, damit kann man rumballern ohne gleich pleite zu gehen, weil früher oder später wirst du abgeschossen, auch wenn dein Schiff 200 Mio kostet, ein "PwnMobil" gibt es nicht...

Geld kann man ja recht gut mit Missions verdienen, ich hab bei Lvl§s ca 60 Mio in ein paar Tagen gemacht, bei Lvl4s solo kannst du mit 10 Mio pro Mission abschließen. Sind aber nicht ohne, daher am Anfang vielleicht besser im Team fliegen. Und man braucht halt ein Battleship oder zumindest ein Commandship.

Nachtrag: Wooohooo, wieder 24 Mio verdient heute abend! Zu zweit oder dritt Lvl4 Missions fliegen ist echt cool, man muss keine Angst haben draufzugehen und muss auch nicht stundenlang hinballern für eine Mission.  Vorher hatten wir Damsel in Distress und noch eine Sansha Mission, in beiden NPC Battleships en masse, Machariels, Nightmares. Die totale Schlacht, wir mit 3 Battleships, 2 davon Abaddons, volle Laserbreitseiten hin und her. am Ende warens wohl 30 Wracks oder mehr um uns herum.


----------



## d00mfreak (28. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hm, nen Frachter zum angeben? Ich hab mit den Piloten immer mitleid, die diese Kähne fliegen müssen.
> Wenn dann eher nen Carrier, da geht auch viel rein und man kann Fighter absetzen.


Da ist aber der Unteschied, dass ichh, wenn ich direkt auf Carriere hinskillen würde, 120 Tage brauchen würde. Dann fehlen aber immer noch die Skills für ein ordentliches Fitting. Hab keinen Bock, im EO.de-Forum im "Tor des Monats"-Thread zu landen  Die Charon hat so schon >100k HP, und fitten muss man auch nichts. Afaik ist es auch das Schiff mit dem EVE-weit größten Laderaum. Das alles gibts für ne "lächerliche" Milliarde 



> Vom Mining skillen wurde mir immer abgeraten, die meisten da nen separaten Account für. Weil an Mining und Industry kannste dich auch totskillen, wenn man alles auf einen Char packt, geht nichts mehjr vorwärts. Daher hab ich mich bisher auf Fighting- und Supportskills beschränkt. Miner II kann ich halt hernehmen und Mining-Upgrades. BS-Mining ist drin und Hauling...


 Da hatte ich das selbe geplant, Mining auf IV, damit ich die Tech2-Variante nutzen kann, villeicht noch Mining Drohnes, da die auch schön die Yield erhöhen dürften. Mit einer Rokh und den 8 T2-Minern käme ich ca auf 480m³/Minute



> CovOPs ist ganz nett, aber für PvP? Damit bist du halt Scout oder der Depp, der das Cyonosural(?) field aufmachen darf, damit die Fleet jumpen kann, und der dabei abgeballert wird.


Ist doch auch PvP, nur dass statt direkten Schaden am Gegner nur indirekten mache. Ich schätze, es dürfte ziemlich spannend sein, in Feind-Systemen rumzuschippern, ohne dass man entdeckt wird.



> PvP kannst du wunderbar in einem T1 Cruiser mit T1 Modulen betreiben, alles andere ist für den Anfang eh zu teuer. Bei Caldari dürften Blackbird und Moa da interessant sein. Kleine Gang bilden, und mit dem Blackbird die Opfer jammen und scramblen, während die Dmg-Dealer ihn dann plattmachen. Moa und evtl. auch Caracal für Dmg würde ich meinen, sprich Rails bzw. Missiles.


 Das Problem ist, dass PvP atm ziemlich rar gesäht ist, Piraterie ist bei uns verboten. Langsam scheint aber was durch die Gründung der Empire-Allianz was zu tun, afaik soll ein PvP-Squad aufgestellt werden. Mal gucken, was daraus wird.



> Geld kann man ja recht gut mit Missions verdienen [...]


Wer meinte da noch vor ein paar Tagen, dass ein ein Verlust einer Harbinger  im Wert von 80Mio weh tun würde? 
Ich muss auch gucken, so schnell wie möglich ein 3er-taugliches Schiff mitsamt Fitting hinzubekommen, laut EO.de-Forum, kann man von da an für lau spielen.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. April 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Da ist aber der Unteschied, dass ichh, wenn ich direkt auf Carriere hinskillen würde, 120 Tage brauchen würde. Dann fehlen aber immer noch die Skills für ein ordentliches Fitting. Hab keinen Bock, im EO.de-Forum im "Tor des Monats"-Thread zu landen  Die Charon hat so schon >100k HP, und fitten muss man auch nichts. Afaik ist es auch das Schiff mit dem EVE-weit größten Laderaum. Das alles gibts für ne "lächerliche" Milliarde


Das ist halt eigentlich was für nen Industrial Char, der muss ohnehin Hauler usw. hochskillen und landet dann früher oder später beim Frachter. Macht halt sinn, wenn man noch diverse Refining skills und Trading skills hat oder Schiffe produziert. Wir hatten mal einen War, da kam dann von ner anderen Corp einer mit nem Frachter und brachte uns diverse Cruiser etc. die wir bestellt hatten. Aber sehr oft seh ich die Teile nicht. Für 0.0 haben wir damals Carrier benutzt, wegen Jumping, aber die wurden cargomäßig generft und mittlerweile gibts ja die Jump-Freighter für sowas.
Für das Heranschaffen von POS-Bauteilen dürften Freighter ganz nützlich sein. 

Aber wenn deine Corp/Allianz da Bedarf hat, kannst du dir natürlich einen holen. Ich persönlich mag halt Schiffe, mit denen ich ballern kann, und sei es nur auf NPCs. 


> Da hatte ich das selbe geplant, Mining auf IV, damit ich die Tech2-Variante nutzen kann, villeicht noch Mining Drohnes, da die auch schön die Yield erhöhen dürften. Mit einer Rokh und den 8 T2-Minern käme ich ca auf 480m³/Minute


Jo, musst halt schauen mit CPU und Cargo-Expandern, selbst bei BS hat man das Problem, dass man andauernd den Cargo vollhat. Ein Barge-Miner kann halt die Laser anwerfen und dann erstmal 30 min afk sein. Aber ne Barge braucht halt ungleich mehr skills, und das BS kannst du umfitten und Missions fliegen.



> Wer meinte da noch vor ein paar Tagen, dass ein ein Verlust einer Harbinger  im Wert von 80Mio weh tun würde?
> Ich muss auch gucken, so schnell wie möglich ein 3er-taugliches Schiff mitsamt Fitting hinzubekommen, laut EO.de-Forum, kann man von da an für lau spielen.


Das tut ja auch weh, mein Wallet steht bei ca 110 Mio, von einstmals 300. Wenn man da knapp 100 in Form eines Schiffs verliert, darf man halt wieder tagelang hinklotzen, bis man die Kohle wieder drin hat. Mit LVL4s gehts natürlich einfacher, aber die sind teils schwierig solo zu machen. Gestern hab ich zwei Missions gesehen, da brauchten wir zu dritt schon 15-20min um alles platt zu machen. Alleine wäre man da wohl ne Stunde lang beschäftigt, und danach nochmal ne halbe mit Salvaging. 
Dafür macht man natürlich auch 10 Mio oder mehr. Aber je nach Skills könnte es schneller gehen, da in einem Cruiser LVL3s zu fliegen, am besten in einem 0.6er oder0.5er System, wo man mehr Bounty bekommt.

Übrigens, seit 3-4 Tagen hab ich Crashes in EVE, laut Vista-log exefile.exe und blue.dll Garnicht witzig, wenn man spielt und plötzlich peng - alles weg. Interessanterweise crasht es einmal und läuft dann stabil, wenn ichs erneut starte. Und ich hatte es immer nur als ich mit ner Gruppe zusammen spielte. Ob das an Eve Voice liegt?


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

So, seit 3 Tagen fliege ich L3 Missionen, welche auch ziemlich spannend sind. Kohle werfen sie auch gut ab, hab die letzten paar Tage Loot gesammelt, und gestern angefangen, zu verkaufen. Bisher fielen knapp 25 bis 30 Millionen ab. Ein Rat ließ irgend ne Arty-Gun fallen, welche für 3Mio über den Tisch ging 

Diesem neuen Geldfluss folgend hab ich mir ein neues Fitting für die Drake gebastelt. Jetzt muss ich noch 10 Tage skillen, ca 25Mio ansparen (Gesamtwert des Fittings >125Mio ), dann dürfte die Drake alles wegtanken.  Wenn ich die BCU II mit SPR II ersetze (je nach Bedarf) komme ich auf eine Schildaufadezeit von knapp über 200 Sek. Damit werd ich mal L4 Missionen ausprobieren gehn.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Diesem neuen Geldfluss folgend hab ich mir ein neues Fitting für die Drake gebastelt. Jetzt muss ich noch 10 Tage skillen, ca 25Mio ansparen (Gesamtwert des Fittings >125Mio ), dann dürfte die Drake alles wegtanken.  Wenn ich die BCU II mit SPR II ersetze (je nach Bedarf) komme ich auf eine Schildaufadezeit von knapp über 200 Sek. Damit werd ich mal L4 Missionen ausprobieren gehn.


Sieht nicht übel aus, nur die dps ist etwas niedrig, aber das ist halt die Caldari-Achillesferse. Bei LVL4s kann es dir da durchaus passieren, dass die Gegner schneller reppen als deine Volleys sie treffen. 

Mal zum Vergleich mein Harbinger (siehe Bild1, allerdings hypothetisch, ich hab keine Beams momentan). Mit was ich wirklich rumfliege zeigt dann Bild 2. Ist natürlich klar ein Gank-fitting, das darauf abziehlt, Gegner zu plätten, bevor sie den eher schwachen Tank ausreizen können.
Mit Microwave Crystals komme ich auf knapp 300 dps, 570 Volley und eine Reichweite von 45km ca. Das sind aber dann die zweitschlechsten Crystals. Auf Bild 1 sind die Multis drin, die besten Crystals.
Eigentlich werden Beams empfohlen für Lvl3 Missions, mit dem ABII und Tech2 Pulse komme ich aber in 99% der Missions schnell genug in Reichweite. Leider kann ich die besten Muni-crystals (Multifreq) kaum hernehmen, wegen der geringen Reichweite bei Pulse-Lasern. Da muss ich mein Ziel quasi rammen, um nah genug dran zu sein. 
Daher hab ich bei meinem Setup meist Xray oder MW im Einsatz. Ach ja, das Pulse-Setup hat einen Tracking-Enhancer drin statt eines zweiten Heatsink, daher ist die DPS bei den Beams höher trotz eines Lasers weniger. 7 Beams bekomme ich nicht rein (nur mit ACR Rig, aber dann muss ich eins der Rigs wegschmeissen die drin sind). Und man muss dazu sagen dass das Tracking der Pulselaser fast 3mal so hoch ist wie das der Beams. Beams sind laaaaaangsam...

Jedenfalls bietet der Harbinger etwas mehr Bumms als deine Drake, dafür aber weniger Tank (und natürlich erfordert er weit mehr Skills, dafür, sind ja T2 Guns, also etwas besser noch als best named). Der vorteil liegt im extrem schnellen Feuern und der Insta-Damage, die Missiles haben ja Flugzeit.
Richtig schwer war bisher nur eine LVL3 für mich, New Frontiers Part 5. Da gibts Nos-Sentries, Web-Sentries und Warp-Scrambling Drones, absoluter Selbstmord für meinen Pulse-Harbi. Habs dann mit meiner abaddon versucht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir die 180M ISK Abaddon geplatzt ist. 

Hab aber schon eine neue gekauft. Jetzt darf ich halt nicht mehr eingehen, bis die Kohle wieder drin ist. Riesenloch in meinem Wallet. 
Bild 3 zeigt mein Abaddon-Fitting. Geht gut ab in LVL4s, Achillesferse sind Cap und Tank, beides wird ab und zu knapp. Einen Rigslot hab ich noch, bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich da ne Nano pump oder lieber einen dritten CCC reinhaue.
Damage Control II ist übrigens ne gute Versicherung in neuen Missionen, weil man damit noch nen Structure Tank hat. Wenn alle Stricke reißen kommt man damit oft noch mit einem Rest Structure weg, bevor man ganz platzt. Meine verstorbene Abaddon hatte leider keine DCII drin. 

BTW: Gibts noch bessere Launcher, die in die Drake passen? Cruise-Missiles vielleicht? oder sind die Battleship-Only?


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bild 3 zeigt mein Abaddon-Fitting. Geht gut ab in LVL4s, Achillesferse sind Cap und Tank, beides wird ab und zu knapp. Einen Rigslot hab ich noch, bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich da ne Nano pump oder lieber einen dritten CCC reinhaue.



Stimmt. Dass das Cap wirklich nur 9 Minuten lang reicht würde ich als ziemlich störend empfinden, da afaik für Beamwaffen ja das Cap die "Munition" darstellt. Zudem sollten die Armorrepairer im Idealfall auch durchgehend laufen können (hoffe, dass ich keinen Blödsinn rede, aber von Amarrschiffen hab ich net wirklich Ahnung ) So gesehen wäre ein drittes CCC besser. Schaffst du es, irgendwie die Reichweite auszunutzen? Hab gesehen, dass du nur halb so weit schiessen wie aufschalten kannst. Wenn du über die vollen 90km schiessen könntest, kombiniert mit dem Wegfliegen vom Gegner, dürfte der Tank nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. (Angenommen, die Gegner in L4-Missionen schiessen nicht weiter als 94km.)

Habs mal durchgerechnet, mit der Abbadon würdest du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, meinen Schild innerhalb von ~ 88,5 Sekunden knacken, wenn du auf das "EM-Loch" gehst, trotz dass ich passende Apmlifier und Hardener fitten würde . Der Harbinger wäre ich vermutlich überlegen, da die DPS durch die Resistenzen ca. auf ein Viertel (112)reduziert werden. Peak-Recharge habe ich ~131Shield/s 



> BTW: Gibts noch bessere Launcher, die in die Drake passen? Cruise-Missiles vielleicht? oder sind die Battleship-Only?



Ne, geht leider nicht, Cruise-Launcher benötigen allesamt mindestens 1250 MW Powergrid pro Stück. Die einzige Alternative wären Heavy Assault, aber damit erreiche ich bei weitem nicht die selben DPS bei selben Skill.

Die Drake wird vermutlich mein letztes Missile-Schiff sein. Später fallen Missiles eh in den Bereich der Bedeutunglosigkeit, somit sind die Skillpunkte darin quasi verschwendet. Ne Raven (anscheinend das L4-Schiff schlechthin) will ich net fliegen, da es m.Mn eines der hässlichsten BS überhaupt ist. Vermutlich wirds ne Rokh werden. Im Pod in die Missi rein, Bookmark setzen, Warp to 100, und dann alles wegsnipern . Oder ich skille komplett auf ne andere Rasse um. Amarr würde mich z.B 7 Tage kosten, dann wäre ich atm auf dem selben Niveau wie jetzt mit den Caldari-Schiffen. Das Prob ist halt, dass mir sämtliche Skills für die Waffen sowie Armor-Tanking fehlen. Bis auf Gunnery 5 und Small Hybrid Turret 5, sowie Sharpshooter 1 hab ich im Bereich Turrets nicht viel zu bieten.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Stimmt. Dass das Cap wirklich nur 9 Minuten lang reicht würde ich als ziemlich störend empfinden, da afaik für Beamwaffen ja das Cap die "Munition" darstellt. Zudem sollten die Armorrepairer im Idealfall auch durchgehend laufen können (hoffe, dass ich keinen Blödsinn rede, aber von Amarrschiffen hab ich net wirklich Ahnung ) So gesehen wäre ein drittes CCC besser. Schaffst du es, irgendwie die Reichweite auszunutzen? Hab gesehen, dass du nur halb so weit schiessen wie aufschalten kannst. Wenn du über die vollen 90km schiessen könntest, kombiniert mit dem Wegfliegen vom Gegner, dürfte der Tank nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. (Angenommen, die Gegner in L4-Missionen schiessen nicht weiter als 94km.)


9 Min sind im Grunde eine halbe Ewigkeit, ich brauche für ein NPC Battleship vielleicht maximal 1-2 Min. Normalerweise hat man keine 10 BS in der Pocket, und selbst bei so vielen kann man fast immer gezielt einzelne aggroen oder sie kommen in Wellen abhängig von Triggern (z.b. zerstörte NPCs). Der Repper läuft ja ständig, wenn ich einen Laser kurz abschalte, füllt sich die Cap auch wieder auf. Und leer läuft man wirklich nur mit Multifreqs. Oft hat man eine Entfernung von 40-50km, da wären dann Xrays angebracht, und die brauchen weniger Cap zum Feuern. Aber die Abaddon ist ein Schiff ohne den typischen Amarr-Cap Bonus (hat Dmg- und Resistbonus). Die Apoc hätte einen Cap-Bonus, da käme man dann sogar ohne CPRII aus. Dafür weniger Damage.
Reichweite mit Standardcrystals ist bei mir ca 80-85km, allerdings halt mit verminderter Dmg. Es ginge noch mehr, aber in den Missions ist kaum je was soweit weg, das meiste 50km oder näher.


> Habs mal durchgerechnet, mit der Abbadon würdest du, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, meinen Schild innerhalb von ~ 88,5 Sekunden knacken, wenn du auf das "EM-Loch" gehst, trotz dass ich passende Apmlifier und Hardener fitten würde . Der Harbinger wäre ich vermutlich überlegen, da die DPS durch die Resistenzen ca. auf ein Viertel (112)reduziert werden. Peak-Recharge habe ich ~131Shield/s


Amarr-Schiffe haben halt den Nachteil, nur EM/Therm Damage zu machen. Darüber wird oft gejammert, aber CCP bleibt eisern, nichtmal einen Crystal, der mehr Thermal als EM macht, wollten sie uns zugestehen. 
Wobei das jetzt ja auch beides keine PVP Fittings sind. Für PVP würde ich da vermutlich 2 Heatsinks, 2 EAM II und eine DC II reinpacken als Tank, schauen dass ich Close range rankomme und dich dann aus allen Rohren beharken. Du könntest dann gezielt auf em/therm tanken, ich müsste gegen alles, weil du dir Missiles in sämtlichen Geschmacksrichtungen einpacken kannst. Vielleicht würde ich aber auch in einer Myrmidon, Dominix etc. kommen und dich mit Drones beharken. Hab auch ein wenig Gallente geskillt 


> Ne, geht leider nicht, Cruise-Launcher benötigen allesamt mindestens 1250 MW Powergrid pro Stück. Die einzige Alternative wären Heavy Assault, aber damit erreiche ich bei weitem nicht die selben DPS bei selben Skill.


Ah, das habe ich befürchtet. Cruise Missiles und Torpedos werden dann die beiden BS-Varianten sein für Raven und Co.


> Die Drake wird vermutlich mein letztes Missile-Schiff sein. Später fallen Missiles eh in den Bereich der Bedeutunglosigkeit, somit sind die Skillpunkte darin quasi verschwendet. Ne Raven (anscheinend das L4-Schiff schlechthin) will ich net fliegen, da es m.Mn eines der hässlichsten BS überhaupt ist. Vermutlich wirds ne Rokh werden. Im Pod in die Missi rein, Bookmark setzen, Warp to 100, und dann alles wegsnipern . Oder ich skille komplett auf ne andere Rasse um.


Ja, Raven ist Missions auf "Easy". Caldari haben halt diverse vorteile mit Missiles. Erstmal alle Dmg-Types, je nach Muni. Zweitens kein Rumgemache mit Optimal Range, Falloff, Tracking usw. Du triffst immer, nur abhängig von Maxrange, Größe und speed des Gegners. Meine Laser treffen nicht, wenn der Gegner zu klein, zu schnell, zu weit weg oder zu nah ist. Und wenn sie treffen, ist die Dmg Random von z.B. 100-500 pro Schuss. Das ist ein einziges Glücksspiel, welches man durch diverse Skills auf LVL4 und 5 für sich entscheiden muss.
Hauptnachteil der Missiles, Torps usw. Ist halt die Flugzeit und die damit verbundenen niedrigen dps. Hohe Volleydamage, aber mittendrin erstmal nichts. Der Laser schießt in der Zeit 3mal und muss auch nie nachladen. (außer bei T2 und Navy Crystals, da gehen die Dinger kaputt).
Weiterer Vorteil: Shieldtank, der einzige tank, den man wirklich gut passiv bauen kann. braucht kein Cap. Bei Amarr brauchen sowohl Waffen als auch Tank Cap, ebenso bei Gallente. Passiv Armortanking gibts im Grunde nicht. Manche bauen ewig viel Plates ein und einen Repper, um ab und zu mal zu reppen, oder keinen Repper und nur Resists und reppen dann wenn sie mal docken, aber imho ist das alles Käse.
Dummerweise ist halt die Missile-Flugzeit genau das, was Caldari so mies für PVP macht. Wenn ich im BS aligned bin, du feuerst, und ich seh die Missiles kommen, warpe ich halt einfach raus (dauert aligned ja nur 1-2 Sekunden) und alle bzw. der Großteil deiner Schüsse geht ins Leere. Die Guns treffen halt sofort.

Über den Look des Ravens kann man natürlich streiten, ich persönlich find ihn eigentlich ganz stylish. Schau dir mal Prophecy, Maller oder Omen bei Amarr an, lauter so Schiffe im Hünchen-Look, oder Apocalypse, den fliegenden Nasenbär. 
Armageddon sieht imho aus wie einer von Ripley's Alien, zumindest der Vorderteil.
Raven ist halt eine gute PvE-Maschine. Wobei der auch im PvP witzig sein kann, hab heute von Burn eden den Film angeschaut mit dem Nano-Raven. Er umkreist die anderen Spieler mit 2000m/s und holz dabei Missiles raus, natürlich trifft jede. Versuch das mal mit Guns zu treffen. Sowas ähnliches kenne ich nur von Minmatar-Schiffen, Vagabound oder Nano-Typhoon.
Ist natürlich nichts für Fleetbattle, da kannste Raven vergessen, aber für Gangs sehr nett.
Rokh ist auch schon, keine Ahnung ob die nur Snipern kann. Hau mal die Antimatter ammo rein und schau auf die Reichweite. Von den Railguns hab ich noch nicht so die Ahnung, aber afaik etwas weniger reichweite als BeamLaser. Naja, die Rokh hat da ja nen Bonus.
Was den Scorpion angeht: Imho sehr netter Look mit dem Stachel. Taugte früher für garnichts außer e-war und war unbeleibt, weiß nicht ob CCP ihn mal geboostet hat. Sieht man glaubich nach wie vor kaum. Zumindest nicht drüben im Amarr Empire. Drakes, Ravens und Feroxe sehe ich oft.


> Amarr würde mich z.B 7 Tage kosten, dann wäre ich atm auf dem selben Niveau wie jetzt mit den Caldari-Schiffen. Das Prob ist halt, dass mir sämtliche Skills für die Waffen sowie Armor-Tanking fehlen. Bis auf Gunnery 5 und Small Hybrid Turret 5, sowie Sharpshooter 1 hab ich im Bereich Turrets nicht viel zu bieten.


Hehe, ja in 7 Tagen könntest du in Amarrschiffen draufgehen, aber um die zu benutzen brauchts einen Wust an Skills. Die Laser gehen grad so rein. Ok, ich hab 8 Beams auf der Abaddon, hab aber auch Engineering V, Weapon Upgrades V, Adv Weapon Upgrades IV usw. Die Dinger brauchen Grid ohne Ende. Du siehst ja, wie knapp mein Grid immer ist. Da geht kein Nos mehr rein.
Dann brauchst du Sachen wie Motion Prediction, am besten auf V, Sharpshooting, bei amarr auch unbedingt Controll Bursts, Energy System Op V usw. Ich hab 4 Mio Skillpoints alleine in Gunnery und kann immer noch keine Large Tech2 guns für Amarr, und nichtmal Large T1 bei Gallente. Und viele Skills nichtmal auf V. Dazu noch ne knappe mio in Engineering, 1,5 mio in Mechanic (Armor!) usw. Ist einiges an Holz, und muss immer noch verbessert werden.

Etwas blöd ist halt, dass du quasi alles skillen musst, wenn du auf Amarr erweiterst. Schiilde und Armor, Guns und Missiles. Schau dir mal Minmatar an, die sind auch skillintensiv, aber gehen eher in deine Richtung. Da können viele Schiffe shieldgetankt werden, und die meisten haben Missile- und -Turretslots. Da fehlt dir dann hauptsächlich Projectile Weapons, die üblichen Gunnery-Skills kannst du auch für Hybrid-Guns nutzen.
Ich hab Gallente gewählt wegen Armor tank, Guns und Drones, alles Sachen die man bei Amarr auch hat. Dummerweise sind Gallente bei der Muni wieder auf Kin/therm festgelegt. Explosive Dmg und ich sind nur entfernte Bekannte 

Boah Alter, wieder voll der roman geworden. Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 
Wir können uns bei Zeiten ja mal auf dem Testserver für PVP treffen, da kostet alles nur 500 isk, egal was es ist.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

So, das waren ja ereignisreiche Wochen. Mercenairy Coalition hat sich aufgelöst, der Krieg im Norden scheint sich auch langsam dem Ende zuzuneigen. So wie es aussieht, wischt Razor/MM + Verbündete mit den Resten von Insurgeny den Boden auf. Dessen Verbündeter Triumvirate will sich auflösen. 
Damit dürften sich deine Sorgen


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wem ich nicht so ganz traue ist Triumvirate, die sind mir zu erfolgreich.





Adrenalize schrieb:


> TRI macht mir da eher Sorgen, die battlen ja gegen die Northern Coa oder?


erledigt haben.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Leider nicht ganz, am WE haben ein paar Leute KIA Alliance einen unserer Control Tower in Lowsec gekillt und sich den Mond dort unter den Nagel gerissen. Im Zitek-forum gabs zwar ne Meldung dazu, die meisten waren aber wohl anderweitig beschäftigt (ich selber konnte ja auch nicht wegen Uni).
Jedenfalls sind zur Verteidigung des towers wohl nur ne handvoll Cruiser aufgetaucht, nichtmal 1 BS!! 

Zwei unserer PvPer haben sich aber anscheinend revanchiert und den Tower von KIA in den Reinforced Modus geballert, daher gibts da wohl demnächst den nächsten Battle um den Mond. Mal sehen, vielleicht helfen uns Goonswarm, CVA oder IAC mit ihren flotten aus.
Es war die Rede davon, dass der neue KIA Titan mal im System war, und den wollen einige gern fangen.

Aber ehrlichgesagt erwarte ich mir nicht zuviel, bei uns ist wenig los, und die paar Leute die momentan Eve zocken grinden wohl hauptsächlich Missions. Wir waren halt nie wirklich ne große PvP Corp bisher. 
Mich betrifft das aber eh nur ganz am Rande, hab null Plan von dem Moon-Zeugs, weiß nur, das die Industrial Chars damit ne Menge Kohle machen können.

Was die restlichen Entwicklungen angeht: Schon krass, Illuminatii raus aus TRI und schon zerdepperts die Allianz. War wohl doch ein Papiertiger, wie einer aus BoB mal meinte. Tortuga ist auch gegessen, Mercs und Territorium, das geht nicht gut. Lag aber wohl auch an BoB, die ja MC, KIA und Daisho da angriffen. Das mit MC ist schockierend, wenn auch nicht überraschend, man merkte dass deren Macher schwächelten. Aber MC war ne Institution, die gehörten einfach zu EVE.
Lediglich BoB scheint wieder im Aufwind, jetzt gehört ihnen wieder alles unten links auf der Karte. Sicher nicht gut für deren Egos, die hatten eh schon kritische Masse erreicht. Wäre imho besser gewesen, BoB hätten alles verloren.

Am Freitag glaubich läuft meine Gametime aus. Bin am überlegen, ob ich mal 12 Tage warte oder gleich nen 3 Monats TC kaufe...


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz, am WE haben ein paar Leute KIA Alliance einen unserer Control Tower in Lowsec gekillt und sich den Mond dort unter den Nagel gerissen. Im Zitek-forum gabs zwar ne Meldung dazu, die meisten waren aber wohl anderweitig beschäftigt (ich selber konnte ja auch nicht wegen Uni).
> Jedenfalls sind zur Verteidigung des towers wohl nur ne handvoll Cruiser aufgetaucht, nichtmal 1 BS!!



Sei froh, dass du net konntest, mit ein paar Cruiser als Support wäre vermutlich auch Abaddon Nr.2 geplatzt . KIA konnte ich jetzt nirgends auf der Karte finden. Ist das ne Corp von Tri?



> Mich betrifft das aber eh nur ganz am Rande, hab null Plan von dem Moon-Zeugs, weiß nur, das die Industrial Chars damit ne Menge Kohle machen können.



Afaik kommt von den Monden das ganze Ice-Zeugs. Das hat afaik wieder was mit der Treibstoffherstellung von Capitals zu tun  Eigentlich weiß ich auch nix drüber



> Was die restlichen Entwicklungen angeht: Schon krass, Illuminatii raus aus TRI und schon zerdepperts die Allianz. War wohl doch ein Papiertiger, wie einer aus BoB mal meinte. Tortuga ist auch gegessen, Mercs und Territorium, das geht nicht gut. Lag aber wohl auch an BoB, die ja MC, KIA und Daisho da angriffen. Das mit MC ist schockierend, wenn auch nicht überraschend, man merkte dass deren Macher schwächelten. Aber MC war ne Institution, die gehörten einfach zu EVE.
> Lediglich BoB scheint wieder im Aufwind, jetzt gehört ihnen wieder alles unten links auf der Karte. Sicher nicht gut für deren Egos, die hatten eh schon kritische Masse erreicht. Wäre imho besser gewesen, BoB hätten alles verloren.



Vor ein paar Tagen gab ja auch die Nachricht, dass der CEO von Tri wegen RL-Problemen (?) ausgestiegen ist. Das und der net grad gut verlaufende Krieg hat sich mit etwas dazu beigetragen. Jo, und bei MC find ich auch, dass es schade um die ist. Wieder jemand weniger, der auf BoB einkloppt. Söldnerallianz ftw! Hoffentlich kommen trotzdem noch tolle Vids von den Membern. Tortuga ist m.Mn eines der besten EVE-Vids überhaupt.



> Am Freitag glaubich läuft meine Gametime aus. Bin am überlegen, ob ich mal 12 Tage warte oder gleich nen 3 Monats TC kaufe...


Skillst du was besonderes? Glaub net, dass es sich lohnt, 12 tage zu warten. Am Samstag einen Cocktail weniger trinken, das hast du das Geld wieder drinn  Ich muss auch wieder verlängern, in 2 Stunden hab ich meine Learnings fertig, dann kann ich endlich Zeug lernen, das Spass macht . Allerdings nicht um 3 Monate. Von meinem letzten 3-Monate-Abo von WoW hab ich grade mal 2 Wochen verbraucht -.- Vor ein paar Tagen ist der Account abgelaufen.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

KIA ist ein eGaming Clan, und KIA in EVE wie gesagt eine Allianz, Mercenaries ähnlich wie MC, aber nicht ganz so erfolgreich. Trotzdem ein ganz guter Verein, die waren auch bei Tortuga dabei.

Wobei das keine Merc Aktion war mit dem Tower sondern eher ne Einzelaktion von ner handvoll KIA-Membern glaubich. Gab auch keine Wardec oder dergleichen. Naja kommt vielleicht noch. Gestern nacht kam deren Tower aus dem Reinfocred, laut unseren Leuten vor Ort aber keine Spur einer KIA Defense Force. Allerdings auch wenig zu sehen von unseren Leuten. 
Keine Ahnung, ob sie den KIA Tower geplättet haben oder nicht, muss mal nachsehen. Evtl. lässt KIA ja davon ab, wenn wir nen großen Tower dort plazieren. die haben auch nur nen kleinen hin, so wichtig war es ihnen also auch nicht.

Gestern noch 2 LVL4s mit nem Corpmate gefolgen, die zweite war etwas haarig, masennweise Gurista Ravens und Feroxe, und regelmäßig Jamming. aber wir habens ganz gut getankt dann. Gab insgesamt knapp 30 Mio ISK für ca 3h spielen. 

Edit: Jupp, deren Tower ist platt: KIA Alliance Killboard - Kill details


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Es gibt brechende Neuigkeiten! 
EVE Scope Breaking News



Edit: die Station ist echt beschädigt. Witzigerweise hat die Corp in der ich bin genau dort das Hauptquartier. 
Siehe EVE Files: 2008.05.15.13.13.10.JPG


----------



## mFuSE (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es gibt brechende Neuigkeiten!
> EVE Scope Breaking News
> 
> 
> ...





wuaaa wasn geiles vid 

(_so geschnitten oder kann man sowas wirklich machen?_)


----------



## d00mfreak (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> (_so geschnitten oder kann man sowas wirklich machen?_)



So geschnitten. Fliegt man im Spiel auf eine Station oder anderes Schiff zu, dann weicht es automatisch aus 
Ich hätte in der State War Academy bleiben sollen, dann könnt ich nach der Expansion Noobs abballern


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Blarg, EVE wird teurer. Zumindest bei den Timecodes 
Heute gabs eine Newsmeldung, dass sie die 30- und 90-Tage-codes abschaffen wollen und in Zukunft nur noch 60 Tage für $34.99 anbieten werden, also knapp $4 weniger als der jetzige 90 Tage GTC, aber halt 30 Tage weniger und nur noch die eine Größe. 



> To simplify the ETC reseller program and attune our product offerings with industry standards


Ja ne ist klar. Das ist eine heimliche Preiserhöhung und außerdem vermutlich der Versuch, die Leute weg von den GTCs hin zu den Abos zu treiben, also Kreditkarte, Paybycash, Bankeinzug usw.
Bringt zum einen mehr Kohle für die, weil dann europ. Spieler keine US-codes kaufen und den schwachen Dollar für sich nutzen können, und zum anderen wird so der Kauf von Codes durch ISK-Farmer etwas unattraktiver, aber das kann in meinen Augen kaum der Hauptgrund sein.

Rechnet sich zwar immer noch, wenn man 2 Monate kaufen will, weil man dann bei 22,25 EUR ca ist für 60 Tage vs 38 EUR für 90 Tage und 15 EUR für 30 Tage im Abo, aber ist halt unflexibler. Sie hätten ja auch 60T zusätzlich zu 30 und 90 bringen können und alle 3 etwas teurer machen. Die US-Käufer der Codes schauen halt erst recht aus der Wäsche, denn für die wirds einfach nur teurer, völlig ohne Vorteil. 

Die Resonanz der Spieler ist natürlich überwältigend negativ. Mal sehen ob sie es durchziehen. CCP hat afaik nie was an den Preisen gedreht, insofern schwer zu sagen, wie die in der Hinsicht ticken...


----------



## d00mfreak (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Heute gabs eine Newsmeldung, dass sie die 30- und 90-Tage-codes abschaffen wollen und in Zukunft nur noch 60 Tage für $34.99 anbieten werden, also knapp $4 weniger als der jetzige 90 Tage GTC, aber halt 30 Tage weniger und nur noch die eine Größe.



Ich seh es so: 30 Tage kosten nun ca 7,5$ mehr, das sind ca. 50% Preisherhöhung . Ich bin auch nicht grad begeistert, da es mir öfters passiert, dass ich vom einen Tag auf den anderen keine Lust mehr habe auf ein Spiel habe, und es dann einfach hinschmeisse. (was nicht zwingend passieren muss). Wenn man da grad nen 60er GTC aktiviert hat, ist gleich einiges mehr an Geld verloren.



> Ja ne ist klar. Das ist eine heimliche Preiserhöhung und außerdem vermutlich der Versuch, die Leute weg von den GTCs hin zu den Abos zu treiben, also Kreditkarte, Paybycash, Bankeinzug usw.
> Bringt zum einen mehr Kohle für die, weil dann europ. Spieler keine US-codes kaufen und den schwachen Dollar für sich nutzen können, und zum anderen wird so der Kauf von Codes durch ISK-Farmer etwas unattraktiver, aber das kann in meinen Augen kaum der Hauptgrund sein.
> 
> Rechnet sich zwar immer noch, wenn man 2 Monate kaufen will, weil man dann bei 22,25 EUR ca ist für 60 Tage vs 38 EUR für 90 Tage und 15 EUR für 30 Tage im Abo, aber ist halt unflexibler. Sie hätten ja auch 60T zusätzlich zu 30 und 90 bringen können und alle 3 etwas teurer machen. Die US-Käufer der Codes schauen halt erst recht aus der Wäsche, denn für die wirds einfach nur teurer, völlig ohne Vorteil.
> ...


Wenn sie so sind, wie ich denke, dann wird das nicht, oder nicht so durchgezogen. Diese Preiserhöhung hebt das Spiel, umgerechnet auf , auf die selbe Preisstufe wie die Konkurrenzspiele, wenn man den Dollarpreis bezahlt. In $ betrachtet dürfte EVE nun teurer sein als andere MMOs. Damit wird es schwerer, neue Kunden zu gewinnen, bzw alte Kunden zu behalten, m.Mn keine gute Idee, da EVE eh nicht sehr groß ist. Die Goons dürfte das allerdings freuen (hatten die nicht mal so ne Campaign "Keep EVE noob-free"? ) Mit welcher nachvollziehbaren Begründung sie das rechtfertigen wollen, weiß ich net, der für mich offensichtlichste Grund ist ebenfalls, dass sie den Europäern den schwachen Dollar net gönnen. In ein Abo treiben sich mich deswegen noch lange nicht, da muss schon einiges passieren, bevor ich meine Bankdaten preisgebe


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Vor allem bleibt der $-Preis bei Kreditkartenzahlung ja gleich. Insofern wird da schlicht und einfach der GTC generft. 
Die Sache ist halt die: Kreditkartendaten oder Kontodaten gibst du bei denen direkt auf der Webseite ein, und da prüfen sie deine IP und drücken dir EUR aufs Auge, wenns eine europ. IP ist. Genau wie bei Steam, da darf man als Europäer meines wissens ja auch nicht die US-Preise zahlen.

Wobei es da auch irgendsoein EU-Paper ist, nachdem diese Umgehung der Steuer bei elektronischem Handel ja total böse[tm] sei.
Wie immer halt Globalisierung ist geil, wenn die Reichen damit noch reicher werden, aber wehe, der einfache Bürger will man unterschiedl. auslandspreise zu seinem Vorteil nutzen. Dann ist plötzlich wieder 1912 und alles außerhalb der Grenze der Feind oder wie? Zum Kotzen


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

CCP hat heute das zweite Teaser-Video zur kommenden Expansion "Empyrean Age" veröffentlicht.
720p HD WMV: http://ccp.vo.llnwd.net/o2/video/2/empyrean_age_teaser2_1920x1080.wmv

Als Releasedate gilt bisher der 10. Juni. Zeitgleich zur Expansion wird auch der erste EVE-Online Roman mit dem Titel "Empyrean Age" erscheinen. Das Buch ist auf englisch bereits bei Amazon vorbestellbar.


----------



## mFuSE (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es gibt brechende Neuigkeiten!
> EVE Scope Breaking News
> 
> 
> ...





mmm ... was ist dann in diesem Fall ... Freiluftbüro?


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Hier wieder ein paar EVE-Vids:

Clear Sky - HL2 meets EVE

Und die Flashanimationen hier find' ich gut:
You gotta love it!
Xetic vs [5] in 60 seconds
WTF
Gimp IMP
Titans? Superweapons?
You know you want it!
RMR, Blood, etc

Hehe, ich hab mich bei denen schlappgelacht


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Jo, die Flashs von TheKiller8 sind genial, schade dass er aufgehört hat.


----------



## Adrenalize (10. Juni 2008)

*[News] Heute Launch der EVE-Online Erweiterung "The Empyrean Age"*

Heute, am 10.6.08 ist es soweit, CCP bringt die nächste große Erweiterung für EVE Online, genannt "The Empyrean Age" (kurz: EA) auf die Tranquility-Liveserver. Mit EA wird es in EVE erstmals Factional Warfare geben, Spieler können sich bei den so genannten Militia-Corps der Factions bewerben und auf diese Weise an größeren Schlachten gegen andere Spieler teilnehmen. Bisher gab es größere Gefechte in EVE fast ausschließlich in zwischen Spielerallianzen in den besetzen Gebieten außerhalb des von NPCs kontrollierten Empire-Space. EA soll das nun ändern und damit auch neuen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben aktiv am PvP Combat teilzunehmen. Die Faction Warfare Missionen und besetzbaren Systeme unterliegen verschiedenen Beschränkungen bezgl. der Schiffe, mit denen man sie betreten kann. Dadurch ist es neueren Spielern z.B. möglich, sich Systeme herauszupicken, in denen sie nicht gegen andere spieler in deutlich stärkeren Schiffen kämpfen müssen.
Abgerundet wird das Paket durch ein Rangsystem für gediente Militia-Spieler und Belohnungen für Erfolge auf dem Schlachtfeld in Form seltener Schiffsvarianten oder Items.

In den kommenden Tagen wird außerdem der erste EVE-Roman mit dem Titel "Empyrean Age" erhältlich sein. Amazon führt den Titel bereits als Hardcover und Paperback zur Vorbestellung.

Mehr Infos zu Empyrean Age und die beiden Teaser-Trailer gibt es auf
EVE ONLINE: EMPYREAN AGE HOME PAGE

Momentan ist das EVE-Forum inaktiv, CCP hat stattdessen eine Newsseite eingerichtet, in der die Ereignisse der Storyline verfolgt werden können, die zum Faction Warfare zwischen den vier großen EVE Imperien führen:
http://www.eve-online.com/news/downtimenews.asp


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Juni 2008)

*[Preview] EVE Ambulation: Ein Leben außerhalb des Raumschiffs*

Eine der Besonderheiten ist ja, dass man in EVE nicht seinen Avatar, sondern ständig sein Raumschiff sieht. Das sorgt zwar für Abwechslung, da man je nach Fähigkeiten die verschiedensten Schiffe fliegen kann, verhindert aber auch eine Identifikation mit dem zu Anfang erstellten Charakter und dessen historischen und kulturellen Hintergrund im Vergleich zu anderen spielen (Stichwort "Mein Nachtelf-Irokese" bei WoW ).

Um genau dies zu ändern werkelt man bei CCP seit einiger Zeit an einem Projekt mit dem Titel "Ambulation" (dt: Der Gang - Die Art zu gehen), dessen Ziel es ist, die Raumstationen begehbar zu machen und die bisherigen Avatarbilder der Spieler durch komplette 3D-Avatare zu erstzen, mit denen die Spieler ihre gedockten Raumschiffe verlassen und sich in der Station - etwa zu einer Lagebesprechung oder einfach auf einen Quafe-Drink - zu treffen.

Da CCP bekanntermaßen keine halben Sachen macht, werden extra Kostümdesigner und Architekten zu Rate gezogen, um das Aussehen der Avatare und die Innenräume der Stationen optisch ansprechend und zugleich auch zweckdienlich zu gestalten. Ziel ist ein möglichst hoher Grad an Realismus.
Um die Gesichter der Avatare möglichst realistisch zu gestalten und gleichzeitig den Bezug zu den alten Avataren zu erhalten, morphen die CCP-Entwickler die Fotos mehrerer realer Personen ineinander, um rassenspezifische Gesichtszüge und Ausdrücke der Bewohner von EVE nachzubilden. Die bisher in Präsentationen gezeigten Demos wirken sehr realistisch und detailliert, auch wallende Gewänder und bewegliches Haar sind in Arbeit.

Einen Zeitplan für die Veröffentlichung von Ambulation gibt es bisher nicht, der Releasetermin lautet schlicht: When it's done!

*Bei TenTonHammer.com gibt es ein Video von einer CCP-Präsentation auf der New York Comic Con 2008. Inhalt der Präsentation ist neben der neuen Grafikengine vor allem Ambulation.
EVE Presentation Video from NYCC 2008 | Ten Ton Hammer*


----------



## Oliver (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Du könntest in Post #1 noch etwas zum Questen/Leveln hinzufügen sowie die benötigte Hardwarekonfiguration. So kann ein Außenstehender noch nicht verstehen, was er machen muss bzw. wie sich der Spielablauf getaltet.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ok, ich werde es versuchen 

Edit: so, ich habe einen Abscnitt über Besonderheiten rein, denke das macht sinn weil EVE sich ja gerade was missions, Skills und XP angeht sehr von anderen MMOs unterscheidet.

Dann noch einen Abschnitt über PvP, da es in EVE eine große Rolle spielt und viele Leute EVE gerade deshalb schon seit 5 Jahren dauerzocken (nicht ich).


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Danke, jetzt kann ich damit was anfangen  Morgen gibt es eine Promo zu dem Thread auf der PCGH-Hauptseite


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juni 2008)

*Offizieller Empyrean Age Trailer erschienen!*

Wie versprochen hat CCP heute den offiziellen Trailer zur neuen EVE Erweiterung "Empyrean Age" freigegeben:

720p: http://myeve.eve-online.com/download/videos/Default.asp?a=download&vid=165
1080p: http://myeve.eve-online.com/download/videos/Default.asp?a=download&vid=164

Es sei allerdings erwähnt, dass der Trailer nicht wirklich ingame Grafik zeigt, sondern weit darüber hinaus geht bei den Effekten und Kameraeinstellungen.


			
				CCP RyanD schrieb:
			
		

> There will be a trailer. You'll see it in about a week. And it will be awesome, with a side of winsauce!



CCP Developer RyanD erklärte heute außerdem, dass der Trailer die Richtung markiere, in die EVE sich in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren grafisch entwickeln soll.


			
				CCP RyanD schrieb:
			
		

> You can think of some of these effects as "aspirational". That's where we want to go with the graphics technology. Maybe a few years to get there, but that's the destination.


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Vielleicht werd ich doch nochmal süchtig  

Die 30 Tage Trial-Zeit fand ich schon mal nicht übel.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

30 Tage? 
Bei EVE sinds leider nur 14. 

Mann muss es halt probieren, es ist schon sehr speziell. wobei das natürlich mehr oder weniger auf jedes MMO zutrifft. Nur weil man WoW mag, muss man ja z.b. nicht automatisch auch Everquest oder Anarchy Online mögen.

Daher gibt es ja diesen Trial, damit man einfach mal testen kann ganz ohne Kontodaten o.ä. angeben zu müssen. Nach 14 Tagen weiß man dann zumindest, obs einen generell interessiert oder ob man halbwegs zurecht kommt, auch wenn man in der Zeit gerade mal ein wenig an der Oberfläche kratzen kann.


----------



## mFuSE (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offizieller Empyrean Age Trailer erschienen!*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es sei allerdings erwähnt, dass der Trailer nicht wirklich ingame Grafik zeigt, sondern weit darüber hinaus geht bei den Effekten und Kameraeinstellungen.
> 
> 
> CCP Developer RyanD erklärte heute außerdem, dass der Trailer die Richtung markiere, in die EVE sich in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren grafisch entwickeln soll.




Ich hoffe es .. das wäre ja geiles selfmade Cinema 
Wobei hier ja der nächste Punkt ist ... so große Schlachten sind halt doch eher selten ... und schon gar nicht für den casual player zu erreichen ...


Ist bei WoW aber net anders .. die großen Instanzen und Raid Encounter sind auch nur nach x Monaten des Raiden und wipens schaffbar ...


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> 30 Tage?
> Bei EVE sinds leider nur 14.



Bei Web.de kriegt man ne 30 Tage Trail (bzw. gabs; finde die Seite nicht mehr.)



> Mann muss es halt probieren, es ist schon sehr speziell. wobei das natürlich mehr oder weniger auf jedes MMO zutrifft. Nur weil man WoW mag, muss man ja z.b. nicht automatisch auch Everquest oder Anarchy Online mögen.


Naja, wenn man auf MMO-Spiele mit SciFi-Setting und Weltall steht, dann hat eh man keine Alternative zu EVE. Im Großen und Ganzen könnte es mal als X3 als MMO beschreiben, wobei es dessen Umfang bei Weitem schlägt.



> ...auch wenn man in der Zeit gerade mal ein wenig an der Oberfläche kratzen kann.


Jo, mehr ist die Trail wirklich net. Spiele seit grad mal vier Monaten, und sitze in einem Battlecruiser. Wenn man bedenkt, wie weit es in Sachen Schiffsklassen noch nach oben geht, dann hab ich ja grad erst angefangen.
Dazu kommt noch, dass man sich auch in Richtung Händler, Producer, Miner entwickeln kann. 



mFuSE schrieb:


> Wobei hier ja der nächste Punkt ist ... so große Schlachten sind halt doch eher selten ... und schon gar nicht für den casual player zu erreichen ...


Warum nicht? Zum Skillen musst du net online sein. Die ersten paar Monate ziehst du die ensprechenden Skill hoch, und danach schliesst du dich einer troublemaker-Allianz an. Da kommst du dann einmal die Woche on, um dem Gegner den Hintern zu versohlen bzw. versohlt zu bekommen. Die Schiffe und Items, die in Allianzkriegen verheizt werden, bekommst du in aller Regel von der Allianz gesponort.


----------



## mFuSE (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Zum Skillen musst du net online sein. Die ersten paar Monate ziehst du die ensprechenden Skill hoch, und danach schliesst du dich einer troublemaker-Allianz an. Da kommst du dann einmal die Woche on, um dem Gegner den Hintern zu versohlen bzw. versohlt zu bekommen. Die Schiffe und Items, die in Allianzkriegen verheizt werden, bekommst du in aller Regel von der Allianz gesponort.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich kenn es nur aus WoW .... und da hat es ja eigentlich nichts mehr mit spielen sondern nur noch um "muss" und "zwängen" zu tun xD

Farmen, ausrüsten, Ruf farmen ...


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



mFuSE schrieb:


> Ich kenn es nur aus WoW .... und da hat es ja eigentlich nichts mehr mit spielen sondern nur noch um "muss" und "zwängen" zu tun xD
> 
> Farmen, ausrüsten, Ruf farmen ...


"Farmen" in dem Sinne gibts ja bei EVE nicht, auch keine Raids mit mehreren Stunden Vorbereitung. Wobei, eine größer angelegte Flottenaktion in EVE kann schon auch mal 1,5h Vorbereitung brauchen, bis die 500 Mann-Flotte steht und gemeinsam ins Zielsystem springen kann.
Man muss sich halt dementsprechend einbringen, aber was imho bei EVE ganz gut ist, dass man nicht den Anschluss verliert, wenn man z.B. unter der woche kaum zocken kann. Wenn du in WoW nicht grindest liegst du zurück was XP angeht, und für die richtig krassen Sachen musst du eh maxed out sein. In EVE kannst du nach paar Monaten schon gute 10 Mio Skillpoints haben und gut dabei sein, wenn du in der Zeit wenig gezockt hast, liegst du halt geldmäßig hinten. Ich kenne Leute die loggen sich wochenlang immer nur 5 Minuten ein udn wechseln Skills, oder ratschen mal 20 min, und irgendwann haben sie mehr Zeit und zocken EVE wieder für nen vollen Monat. Ich habs momentan auch sehr runtergefahren, aber hab noch gute 2 Monate EVE Abo. Werds also vermutlich in naher Zukunft wieder etwas steigern, mein ISK-whoring.


----------



## Elkgrin (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Die GameStar Server Down Show 11 hat EVE auch mal kurz angerissen:

Video: Server Down Show: Folge 11 - Server Down Show | GameStar TV | Videos | GameStar.de

der schieri olol


----------



## d00mfreak (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

So, jetzt hab ich endlich ne Rokh, dank einiger Piraten, die meine Drake vor ein paar Tagen im LowSec haben platzen lassen (R.I.P ) Wenigstens hab ich kaum wertvolles Loot fallen lassen 

Man beachte den starken Antrieb, dessen Betriebsgeräusch auch deutlich hörbar aus dem Subwoofer kommt 

Demnächst gibts vielleicht auch ne PvP-Op, da unsere Corp beklaut wurde, und dies gerächt werden muss.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Richtig schwer war bisher nur eine LVL3 für mich, New Frontiers Part 5. Da gibts Nos-Sentries, Web-Sentries und Warp-Scrambling Drones, absoluter Selbstmord für meinen Pulse-Harbi. Habs dann mit meiner abaddon versucht, mit dem Ergebnis, dass mir die 180M ISK Abaddon geplatzt ist.



Ersetzt man "Abaddon" mit "Rokh" dann beschreibt dieser Text, was mir gestern passiert ist.     Die Rokh wurde grad mal einen Tag alt 
EVE ist ein böses Spiel. Ich hatte das schon dumpfe Gefühl, dass ich "New Frontiers" schon mal irgendwo gelesen hab. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder wo.


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Die Mission breche ich ab sofort ab, ist den Ärger nicht wert. Mit einer passiv getankten Drake sollte die aber easy sein. Der Abschuss ist ja, dass für jede Neut-Sentry. Die man killt, normale Drones spawnen. Man hat also die Wahl zwischen sich zu Tode neuten lassen, oder sich scramblen lassen während eine riesen Drone-Meute einen demontiert.
Nicht schön, vor allem ist diese eine Mission damit schwerer als die meisten LVL4s (in denen hab ich bisher nie Neut-Sentries gefunden)...

Bei Gameswelt gibts einen dt. Review zur Empyrean Age Expansion.
Eve Online - Empyrean Age // Test // Review // Seite 1

Lustig zu lesen, da dehr Autor etwas äh "blumig" schreibt.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Mission breche ich ab sofort ab, ist den Ärger nicht wert. Mit einer passiv getankten Drake sollte die aber easy sein.


 Die starb ja am leider am Sonntag . Und so, wie diese Heavy Neuts das Cap weg saugen, ist es vermutlich auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auf der Drake das Cap alle ist, und die Invuls ausfallen.



> Der Abschuss ist ja, dass für jede Neut-Sentry. Die man killt, normale Drones spawnen. Man hat also die Wahl zwischen sich zu Tode neuten lassen, oder sich scramblen lassen während eine riesen Drone-Meute einen demontiert.
> Nicht schön, vor allem ist diese eine Mission damit schwerer als die meisten LVL4s (in denen hab ich bisher nie Neut-Sentries gefunden)...



Jup, das Prob ist, dass man wegen der Masse an Drohnen den Shield Booster laufen haben muss, wobei dieser (C5-L X-Large+Boost Amplifier) bei mir auch nur in der Lage war, das Schild zwar stabil zu halten, aber auf keinen Fall zu boosten. Shield Booster + Heavy Neuts ziehen ganz schön Cap. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Waffen ebenfalls versorgt werden müssen. Naja, ich freute mich schon, mit leerem Cap den letzten Neut-Tower platzen zu sehen, als ich aber die Sekunde darauf rauswarpen wollte, war schon eine Scramfrig da. War natürlich toll: kein Cap zum Boosten und kein Cap zum ballern, der Schild war auch quasi aufgebraucht. Der Rest dauerte dann nur noch ein paar Sekunden


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für Video! 

Kyoko Sakoda, ihres Zeiches ehemalige Chefin des Omerta Syndicate und mittlerweile mit ihrer corp Ghost Festival unterwegs, hat ein neues Video released. Der Zuschauer wird in gewohnter Weise mit diversen Postprocessing-Effekten und Kameraeinstellungen verwöhnt, die Basis bilden gefrapste Ingame-Aufnahmen. Bei nur 70MB Downloadgröße ist das Video auf jeden Fall ein Muss! 

Hier gehts zum Download:
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich hab vorhin mal noch eben ein paar Screenshots gemacht. Leider ohne AA, da ich HDR anhab, und es da mit geforctem AA zu Abstürzen kam.

*Bild 1 und 3* zeigen das Schlachtfeld der Mission von etwas weiter weg. Die gelben Laser gehören zu den Sansha-NPC-Piraten, deren Zerstörung unser Missionsziel war. Links auf Bild 1 sieht man mein Abaddon-Battleship, rechts die Dominix meines Kumpels.

*Bild 2* Zeigt eine Nightmare, das Battleship der Sansha. Sehr eindrucksvoll mit seinen spitzen Spikes...

*Bild 4 bis 6* zeigen den kompletten EVE-HUD rechts der Overview mit allen Objekten in der unmittelbaren Nähe. Oben sieht man die Schiffe, die mein Zielcomputer erfasst hat. unten Zentral sind meine Schiffs-Module und die runde Anzeige für Schilde, Armor und Hull, außerdem Speed etc.
Meine Schilde sind unten und mein Armortank (3 Armorhardener und 1 Repairer) ist aktiviert und blinkt grün. Die 8 Lasergeschütze blinken ebenfalls.
Links unten sieht man das Chatfenster. Ganz rechts unten ist das Drone-Fenster, indem ich die Werte meiner 5 kämpfenden Dronen überwachen kann.
*
Bild 7* zeigt eine Nahaufnahme meiner Abaddon, man gut die 8 Laser erkennen, die etwas zeitversetzt feuern. Einer ist bereits wieder aus. Die weissen Strahlen bedeuten, dass ich die Kristalllinsen mit kürzester Reichweite und höchstem Schaden eingesetzt habe. Die gelben Strahlen auf den ersten Screenshots bedeuten Standardlinsen für ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Schaden und Reichweite für weiter entfernte Ziele. Die NPCs wechseln die Linsen nicht.
Der gelbe strahl im letzten Bild ist das Feuer eines NPCs, welches mich trifft (wobei die Animation immer trifft, da am Ziel vorbeigehende Schüsse extra Rechenzeit erfordern). Ob und wie stark man trifft bzw. getroffen wird, bekommt man über kleine Popups mitgeteilt, siehe die Meldungen auf den Bildern 4-6 in der Mitte unter den anvisierten Zielen.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2008)

*EVE-Tattoo*

Heute mal eine etwas andere News-Meldung:

EVE-Community-Legende Chribba, der vielleicht bekannteste Carebear in EVE und Anbieter diverser kostenloser Communityseiten wie etwa EVE Search oder EVE Files, ist bekannt dafür, dass er am liebsten dem Mining nachgeht - und im besonderen dem Veldspar-Mining.
Um seiner Liebe zu EVE Ausdruck zu verleihen, ziert seit kurzem nun ein ganz spezielles Tattoo seine Arminnenseite (Fotos siehe Anhang)
Die Reaktionen der Community reichen von Mitleid bis Anbetung, sind insgesamt aber eher positiv.
Auf die Nachfrage, wie Chribba damit noch "Frauen an Land ziehen" wolle, antwortete er gelassen: "Würde ich Frauen an Land ziehen wollen, würde ich nicht EVE spielen." 

Hier gehts zum offiziellen OMG-WTF-Tattoo-Thread (englisch):
EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums

PS: Das ist übrigens nicht das erste EVE-Tattoo eines Fans...


----------



## d00mfreak (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Lol, meine Reaktion dürfte eher unter die Kategorie "Mitleid" fallen.


----------



## mFuSE (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

 ... ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ...


----------



## Elkgrin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*

Ich finds geil, sieht gut aus und man kann dumme Fragen provozieren, wirkt also interessant .



Seine Konstitution ansich könnte er aber noch "optimieren" .


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> Seine Konstitution ansich könnte er aber noch "optimieren" .


Er schürft doch schon Erz jeden Tag. Das ist harte Arbeit 

BTW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner neuen "Flugwarze" aka Dominix (Gallente Dronen-Battleship)


----------



## Elkgrin (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Er schürft doch schon Erz jeden Tag.



n1


----------



## d00mfreak (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> BTW: Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner neuen "Flugwarze" aka Dominix (Gallente Dronen-Battleship)



*auch ein paar Bilder liefert*

Die ersten beiden zeigen meine zweite Rokh in einer Mission. Zum Verständnis: die roten Punkte sind alles Schiffe, welche mich nicht mögen 

Bild drei zeigt Adrenalize (der kleine rosa Punkt im Hintergrund) und mich (das prächtige, stolze und mächtige Schlachtschiff im Vordergrund ), als wir grad ne NPC-Station zum Platzen gebracht haben.


----------



## Adrenalize (1. August 2008)

*AW: [MMORPG] EVE Online*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Bild drei zeigt Adrenalize (der kleine rosa Punkt im Hintergrund) und mich (das prächtige, stolze und mächtige Schlachtschiff im Vordergrund ), als wir grad ne NPC-Station zum Platzen gebracht haben.


Kleiner rosa Punkt? also wirklich! Flugwarze bittesehr, soviel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Dezember 2008)

*mal ausgrab*

CCP hat momentan das "Buddy-Programm" etwas erweitert. Da kann man Einladungen für EVE verschicken, und momentan erhält der Eingeladene 21 Tage Spielzeit an Stelle der üblichen 14.

Wer also mal Lust hat, EVE zu testen, der möge mir eine Emailadresse per PN mitteilen, an die ich die Einladung schicken soll.
Mit dem Testaccount kann man das volle EVE-Universum benutzen, lediglich ein paar Skills sind gesperrt, aber das spielt in den ersten 30 Tage keine Rolle. Wenn das Spiel gefallen sollte, kann man nach den 21 Tagen ein Abo kaufen und weitermachen.
Bankeinzug für Kunden aus Deutschland ist möglich, man braucht also keine Kreditkarte.

PS: Ganz selbstlos ist die Aktion nicht, der Einlader bekommt 30 Tage Spielzeit geschenkt, falls ein Eingeladenener sich entschließt, den Testaccount auf voll upzugraden.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. April 2009)

Gibt es noch so eine Art Test für Anfänger wie mich?
Ich liebäugel schon eine Weile mit EVE aber das mit den Onlinekosten hatte mich immer abgeschreckt.
Was bezahlt denn ein Anfänger mit der Vollversion im Monat/Jahr?
Thx!
Grüße! 

EDIT: Thx alles gefunden ^^


----------



## insekt (22. Juli 2009)

Na da will ich diesen Thread auch mal Ausgraben!
Hab mich jetzt ziemlich intensiv mit EVE beschäftigt, da es auf mich sehr anziehend wirkt.
Im Moment bin ich noch 1.5 Wochen in England aber danach werde ich wohl mal nen 14 Tage Trialaccount machen um zu sehen ob mir das Spiel zusagt (wirkt auf mich wie eine Mischung aus Browsergame und Freelance/X-Serie was ich gut finde )
Wenn mir das Spiel dann zusagt werd ich mir wohl noch einen Trialaccount anlegen und danach richtig Anfangen.

Spielt denn hier noch jemand aktiv, insbesondere einer von den Hauptakteuren dieses Threads? Ich hätte da nämlich ein paar Fragen.

1. Gibt es eigentlich eine Dockinganimation? Ich hab bislang auf Videos nie eine gesehen. (Fänd ich Schade wenn nicht)
2. Wenn ich mir auf EVE Online - a massive multiplayer online roleplaying space game - MMORPG den Client runterlade, ist das dann der Deutsche?
3. Es wurde schon oft über die einzelnen Waffenarten gesprochen und welche Rasse welche Waffensysteme benutzt, aber welche Vor- und Nachteile haben denn die einzelnen Systeme (Projektil, Hybrid, Energie, Raketen, Dronen) genau?
4. Mit welchen Schiffsklassen fliegt man denn die meiste Zeit des Spiels so rum wenn man nicht gerade Frachter/Miner fliegt, davon ausgehend, dass man oft alleine aber auch in kleineren Gruppen unterwegs ist, jedoch nicht Megaviel Zeit in das Spiel investiert (ich schätze so in etwa wie die beiden Spezis hier )

Naja derzeit bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was Rasse und Spielweise (Industrial/Miner/Trader oder doch eher Sölder/Kopfgeldjäger/Pirat?) anbelangt, aber ich denke durchaus dass das Spiel Potenzial hat mir zu Gefallen, besonders da ich oft auf äußerlich langweilige Spiele abfahre.
Und ich muss zugeben EVE Online sieht auf Gameplay Videos wirklich ziemlich langweilig aus. 

insekt


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2009)

Mein Account steht schon seit einer Weile still, momentan hätte ich noch geschenkte 5 Tage von CCP zum Mal-wieder-Austesten des Games. 
Irgendwie haben in meiner Corp viele Leute pausiert bzw. pausieren immer noch, und ein Teil von uns war zeitweise zu Warhammer Online abgewandert, dass aber den Bach runtergeht im Moment, daher bin ich derzeit MMO-frei. 

EVE werde ich aber auf kurz oder lang nochmal weitermachen irgendwann. 

Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Animation gibts keine, wurde meines Wissens auch nicht kürzlich nachgepatcht. Das Bild wird kurz schwarz und man ist drin oder draußen, bzw. es kommt ein kurzer Ladebalken.

2. Der Client ist Multilanguage und man kann jederzeit auf deutsch umstellen im Spiel. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde die deutsche Übersetzung komplett überarbeitet. Ist imho recht gelungen (habs mal durchgetestet), aber ich spiel traditionell auf englisch.

3. Puh, Vor- und Nachteile. Also Laser haben ne recht gute Reichweite und brauchen erstmal keine Munition. Nachteil ist, dass sie unheimlich viel Saft ziehen, daher muss man bei Amarr sehr viel in Richtung Capacitor skillen.

Missiles: Vorteil ist, sie Treffen immer und man macht auch mit wenig skills gleich viel Schaden. Brauchen glaubich auch wenig Saft im Betrieb, die Launcher. Und es gibt Missiles für alle 4 Schadensarten (Heat, EMP, Explosive, projectile).
Nachteil: Schussrate ist niedrig und die Dinger haben Flugzeit, je weiter man weg ist, desto mehr Zeit hat der Opponent zum Abhauen.
sind vor allem bei Caldari wichtig. die haben den Shieldtank, also viel Schild und wenig Armor. kann auch passiv betrieben werden, da sich das Schild von selber wieder auffüllt, was dann Saft spart. Genaueres kann dir doomfreak sagen. 

Hybridwaffen: Hier gibt es Blaster und Railguns (gibt bei jedem Waffentyp einmal kurz und einmal lange Reichweite). Bei Hybrid ist es extrem, die Blaster ziehen ziemlich durch, aber die Reichweite ist extrem niedrig, während die Railguns relativ weit gehen, aber halt weniger durchziehen. Gallente und teilweise Caldari Schiffe verwenden Hybridwaffen.
Vorteil: brauchen weniger Cap als Laser, sind etwas einfacher zu fitten. recht gute Reichweite bei Railschiffen, recht gute Dmg bei Blasterbooten. Für PvP eine interessante Combo für Überfälle, Blaster und Drones (z.b. beim Thorax-Cruiser). Man landet beim Gegner, webbt ihn (Speed af nahezu 0) und pumpt ihn mit den Blastern voll, während die Drones ihn Shreddern. Nur wenn dein Gegenüber weiter wegkommt, hast du ein Problem...
Nachteile der Hybridwaffen: Hm...brauchen halt Munition und es gibt wie auch bei Lasern nur 2 Schadensarten. Immer eine Kombination aus projectile und Heat iirc. (Bei Lasern EMP und Heat).

Projektilwaffen: Sind die der Minmatar. Es gibt Miniguns (kurz) und Artillerie (lang). Gute Reichweite und guter Schaden, brauchen wenig Ressourcen. Und es gibt Shells in allen 4 Schadensarten.
Nachteil: Brauchen Munition, brauchen viele Skills um immer gut zu treffen.

4. Das hängt primär von deinen skills und deiner Finanzlage ab. am Anfang erstmal Frigates, dann Cruiser, dann kannst du evtl. noch auf Battlecruiser gehen oder gleich auf Battleships. Man sollte das Schiff das man fliegt immer als verloren abstempeln und es jederzeit nachkaufen können, denn sowohl durch andere spieler als auch KI-Gegner kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass man getoastet wird. Es können 20 Missionen erste Sahne laufen und in der 21. nimmt dich die KI auseinander als wärst du aus Pappe. Das passiert jedem irgendwann mal. 
Hängt teilweise auch vom Einsatzzweck ab. Für PVP in kleinen Gruppenm wird man eher Cruiser oder Battlecruiser nehmen, da wendiger und schneller. Für größere Gruppen auch mal Battleships. die ganz großen Capitals eigentlich nur bei Fleet Ops, aber das dauert eh bis man die mal fliegen kann.
Teils sind auch Frigates recht brauchbar. gegen einen Schwarm Frigates haben 1-2 Cruiser keine Chance, ein Battleship ohne Begleitschutz trifft die nichtmal, wenn sie es umkreisen. Bienenschwarm tötet Elefanten oder so, würde die Goonfleet sagen 
Ich bin ja auch alleine bzw. meist in kleinen Truppen unterwegs gewesen, hab aber von der Frig bis zum Battleship alles mal geflogen. die KI-Missionen gibts ja z.b. in Abstufungen (Lvl 1-5). Lvl 1 sind für Frigs gedacht, Lvl 2 für cruiser, Lvl 3 für Battlecruiser oder Tech 2 Cruiser, Lvl 4 für Battleships usw.
Werden halt immer schwerer und geben immer mehr Geld.

Was Rasse und Schiffe angeht: Mein Tipp ist immer, schau dir alle Schiffe auf Screenshots an und nimm dann das, was dir optisch am besten gefällt, denn du wirst stundenlang auf dein Schiff starren beim spielen. 
Man kann auch kombinieren, also z.B. einen Gallente Char nehmen, weil dir da die Tussi optisch mehr zusagt, und sie von Anfang an auf Caldari oder Amarr Schiffe skillen, weil die dir besser gefallen. Das geht ohne Weiteres. Schiff bestimmt halt Waffenart, sprich die Amarr Schiffe sind für Laser optimiert, die Gallente für Hybrid, die Caladari für missiles, Minmatar für Projectile usw.
Das zu mischen ist meist inneffektiv, aber das wirst du auch an den Bonuswerten sehen, die ein schiff gibt. Wenn ich +5% damage auf Medium Hybrid Turret habe, ist es unlogisch, da nen Laser nehmen zu wollen. 

Ich glaub seit dem letzten Patch kann man sogar die Attributwerte umverteilen, was die Gallente mit ihren unnütz hohen Charisma-Werten wieder attraktiver macht.
Generell ist EVE aber recht gut ausbalanciert, es gibt keine Rasse die uber ist und keine die total saugt, dasselbe gilt für die Schiffsarten, Waffenarten usw.
Ist wie Schere Stein Papier: Den einen Gegner frisst du zum Frühstück, der andere ist dein wandelnder Albtraum. 

Dein Plan ist jedenfalls nicht übel, ein, zwei Trials erstellen, mehrere Rassen mal antesten, so hab ichs damals auch gemacht. 

Schau mal bei EVE Online vorbei , in deren Foren gibts massig Infos und Tipps auf Deutsch.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2009)

Grad mal die alten Fotos angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißes Todeslicht (Copyright Stephen King's ES) aus allen Rohren! so muss das sein! 
Ein Kumpel von mir meinte mal, wenn eine Abaddon auf einen zurollt, ist das, als käme einem ne gothische Kathedrale mit 8 Lasern anmontiert entgegen. Ein flugfähiges jüngstes Gericht für läppische 200 Mio ISK. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rokh hat ja teils den Spitznamen "The Rapetrain", weil sie irgendwie an eine Lokomotive erinnert. Choo Choo, ye train hath no brakes... oder so.


----------



## insekt (22. Juli 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was Rasse und Schiffe angeht: Mein Tipp ist immer, schau dir alle Schiffe auf Screenshots an und nimm dann das, was dir optisch am besten gefällt, denn du wirst stundenlang auf dein Schiff starren beim spielen.
> Man kann auch kombinieren, also z.B. einen Gallente Char nehmen, weil dir da die Tussi optisch mehr zusagt, und sie von Anfang an auf Caldari oder Amarr Schiffe skillen, weil die dir besser gefallen.


 
Ja genau darum wollte ich Wissen, mit welchen Schiffen man so meistens rumfliegt, damit ich nicht ne Rasse skille von der ich 2-3 Spezialschiffe toll finde und am Ende werd ich die nie besitzen.

Also benutzt man Hauptsaechlich die "normalen" Versionen der Frigates, Cruiser, Battlecruise und Battleships, nicht diese Spezialversionen wie Blackops, Marauder etc und wie die alle heissen?

Also Amarr kann ich bislang total ausschliessen, ich find die Schiffe so kackhaesslich! 
Minmatar kann ich auch schon fast ausschliessen, weil die meisten Schiffe aussehen als besstuenden sie aus Sonnensegeln, allerdings haben die zwei sehr coole Fregatten.
Wie siehts denn aus wenn man Caldari und Gallente skillt? Geht das gut oder ueberschneiden die sich zu wenig? Ich find die Thorax von den Gallente ziemlich schick. Sind Dronen gut zu gebrauchen?
Achja und wie sieht es mit Zerstoerern aus? Fliegt man die garnicht? Die sind doch sogar billiger als Schlachtschiffe!

Insekt


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Also benutzt man Hauptsaechlich die "normalen" Versionen der Frigates, Cruiser, Battlecruise und Battleships, nicht diese Spezialversionen wie Blackops, Marauder etc und wie die alle heissen?


für den Anfang ja. T2 schiffe können nur von spielern hergestellt werden und sind dementsprechend teuer im Vergleich zu T1 Schiffen, welche von NPCs auch verkauft werden. command Ships oder Heavy Assault Cruiser sind mitunter so teuer oder gar teurer als ein Battleship.


> Wie siehts denn aus wenn man Caldari und Gallente skillt? Geht das gut oder ueberschneiden die sich zu wenig? Ich find die Thorax von den Gallente ziemlich schick. Sind Dronen gut zu gebrauchen?


Es geht schon, aber viel überschneidet sich nicht. Gallente sind Armor Tank, Hybrid guns und Drones, Caldari sind Shield Tank und Missiles, und ein wenig Hybrid guns und Drones, aber nicht sehr viel.
So richtig viel überschneidet sich nur bei Gallente und Amarr, witzigerweise.

Aber am Anfang solltest du dich auf eine Rasse konzentrieren und die erst mal hochskillen, bis du in deren Battleships gut bist, vorher braucht man an andere schiffe erst garnicht zu denken. Ich hab Amarr und Gallente halbwegs, hatte aber lange Zeit nur Amarr...



> Achja und wie sieht es mit Zerstoerern aus? Fliegt man die garnicht? Die sind doch sogar billiger als Schlachtschiffe!


Sind halt im Grunde größere, langsame Frigs mit mehr Waffen drauf. Kann man im Grunde auslassen, ne Tech2 Frig ist meist besser. Wobei sie ganz nützlich sein können für Lvl1 und 2 missions, die gehen schneller mit mehr Waffen.

Ich benutze Destroyer immer nur als Salvage-Schiffe wegen der vielen Slots. 4 Salvager und 4 Tractor Beams rein und dann nach einer mission die Trümmer looten. aber das lohnt sich eigentlic hauch erst ab Lvl3 Missions wirklich.


----------



## insekt (22. Juli 2009)

Okay nachdem ich mir nochmal alle Schiffe angeguckt habe und auch was die so für Werte haben bin ich zu einem ganz anderen Ranking gekommen 

Gallente liegen gleichauf mit Amarr auf Platz 1 auf Platz 3 befinden sich die Caldari und das Schlusslicht bilden die Minmatar mit ihren Schrotthaufen 
Hab beschlossen, dass ich Raketenkampf blöd finde, wenn ich schon ein SciFi-Spiel spiele dann auch richtig schön mit *pewpew* und da passen auch Projektilwaffen nicht ins Bild.

Gallente haben imho bei Battleships und Cruisern die Nase (man beachte den Vergleich im Zusammenhang mit dem Design der Amarrschiffe) vorn. Dafür bieten sie bei den Battlecruisern IMHO nix schickes. Wie muss man sich eigentlich die Myrmidon vorstellen? Liegt die horizontal oder vertikal im Raum (z.B. auf ner Station)?

Dafür sehen die Captials der Gallente viel cooler aus und Republik ist eh toller als Imperium.
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Synchronisierung? Weil die Gallente sollen ja so Franzosen sein und wenn die die ganze Zeit son Dialekt haben, hab ich da eigentlich keinen Bock drauf 

Edit: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo nen Skilltree oder sowas?
Edit2: Arghs oder vielleicht doch Caldari?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Gallente liegen gleichauf mit Amarr auf Platz 1 auf Platz 3 befinden sich die Caldari und das Schlusslicht bilden die Minmatar mit ihren Schrotthaufen
> Hab beschlossen, dass ich Raketenkampf blöd finde, wenn ich schon ein SciFi-Spiel spiele dann auch richtig schön mit *pewpew* und da passen auch Projektilwaffen nicht ins Bild.


Hehe, du hast quasi 1:1 meine Motivation beschrieben, warum ich Amarr und Gallente geskillt habe.

Bin nicht so der Missile-Fan und das kühle, asymmetrische Industrial-Design von Caldari gefällt mir nicht immer (teilweise aber durchaus), und Minmatar-Schiffe rosten halt...immer. 
die Gallente-Schiffe sehen oft cool organisch aus, und Amarr mit ihrem Gold und ihren runden, spitzen Formen verströmen so nen Hauch Sith empire aus Starwars. Außerdem Laser = Coolstes wo es gibt.  
Auch mögen viele Leute den PVP-stil von amarr und Gallente. einfach dick Tank und dick DPS und dann volle Omme draufgehen. Bei Minmatar muss man hingegen mehr mit Speed arbeiten und bei Caldari die eWar-vorteiel nutzen. Nicht, dass die schlechter sind, aber es ist halt eine andere Spielweise.


> Wie muss man sich eigentlich die Myrmidon vorstellen? Liegt die horizontal oder vertikal im Raum (z.B. auf ner Station)?


Senkrecht wie ein großes Segel. Bzw. ich muss bei ihr immer an die Mimbari-Schiffe aus Babylon 5 denken, so ne Art Fisch-Design halt. Gefällt mir auch nicht so, Brutix kommt cooler, aber die Myrmi ist ein recht effektiver Drone-Cruiser, während Brutix wieder so eine Blaster-Nahkampf-Sau ist, wo man den Gegner praktisch rammen muss (Abstand glaub weniger als 10km optimalerweise).



> Dafür sehen die Captials der Gallente viel cooler aus und Republik ist eh toller als Imperium.


Nunja, die Titans find ich beide optisch lecker, die Dreadnaugt von Amarr (Revelation) ist auch nice. Aber ihr Carrier und Mothership sind optisch nicht sp prickelnd. Gallente sieht besser aus und hat vor allem etwas die Nase vorn wegen größerer Drone- bzw. fighterbays glaub ich. Nyx und Thanatos sind jedenfalls seit ihrer Einführung Verkaufsschlager.
Dafür ist der Gallente Freighter ein einizger Batzen, und die Providence bei amarr imho der schönste Frachter.

Aber wie gesagt, um Capitals annhähernd fliegen zu können muss man quasi länger als ein Jahr spielen, wenn das reicht, und diese Schiffe sind praktisch nur in größeren Gruppen mit einer Corp einsetzbar. Als Soloplayer kannst du es vergessen.



> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Unterschiede in der Synchronisierung? Weil die Gallente sollen ja so Franzosen sein und wenn die die ganze Zeit son Dialekt haben, hab ich da eigentlich keinen Bock drauf


Also bisher labern die Figuren nicht, einzig dein Schiff hat eine dialektfreihe Computerstimme. Keine Ahnung ob das mal geändert wird, es ist ja geplant, die Avatarbildchen mal gegen richtige 3d-figuren zu tauschen und die Stationen begehbar zu machen. Bisher ist dein Schiff quasi deine Spielfigur. Das gesicht, das mann am Anfang erstellen darf, ist im spiel dann lediglich als Statisches foto drinne...


> Edit: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo nen Skilltree oder sowas?


Keinen sinnvollen, weil jeder alles skillen kann, Ist dann mehr ein Skill-Labyrinth, wo jedem WoW-spieler die Blase versagen würde vor Horror. 
Aber mit Tools wie EVEmon kann man Skillpläne erstellen. du sagst ich will den und den Skill oder das und das Schiff und das tool sucht alles raus an Skills, was dir noch fehlt.
Skills werden ja am Markt gekauft und dann in Echtzeit gelernt, solange das Abo läuft, unabhängig davon ob man spielt oder nicht. Man kann jeden Skill kaufen, Spielerklassen gibt es keine. Man kann aus einem Fighter-Char immer noch zusätzlich einen Miner oder Producer machen, wenn man ihm die skills kauft und trainiert. Aber viele haben halt 2-3 Accounts, damit si einen char auf Fight und einen Auf Mining usw. skillen können. Ich selbst hab bisher nur einen inaktiben Fight- und Mission-Char.
Einschränkungen gibt es nur dadurch, dass ein Skill andere skills als Voraussetzung hat. z.B. Medium Laserturret braucht small Laser-Turret auf Stufe 4 und andere Sachen, sonst kann man ihn zwar kaufen, aber nicht ins neuronale Netz einstöpseln.


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Juli 2009)

EvE-online > allllll

Skill einfach das was dir am besten gefällt. Alles hat seine nach- und vorteile.
Und es wird auch immer wieder etwas verändert. 

Wobei Armor getankte schiffe meist besser aufgehoben sind in Fleets.
Weil die die meisten fliegen Armorschiffe und dann auch remote armor rep draufhaben.

Schau dir am besten mal ein paar Eve Spieler Videos an. 
Dann bekommst ungefähr ne Vorstellung welches Schiff welcher Rasse man wie fliegt. Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deiner Entscheidung.

EVE-Online Portal - DamageDealer


----------



## insekt (23. Juli 2009)

Wie laeuft eigentlich das Handeln so ab? Fliegt man auch aehnlich wie bei Freelancer einfach von einer Station in einer Region, kauft Ware die dort im ueberfluss vorhanden ist und fliegt dann zu einer Station in einer anderen Region wo diese Ware rar ist? Oder gibt es garkeine regionalen Preisunterschiede und der gesamte Markt ist global?
Hat man irgendwo eine uebersicht wo welche Waren wie teuer sind, oder muss man erstmal zu dieser Station fliegen um eine Preisinformation zu kriegen?
Mit welchen Waren wird ueberhaupt gehandelt?

Ich hatte bei Freelancer und besonders bei X immer Spass daran ertragreiche Handelsrouten rauszusuchen, deswegen waere es fuer mich auch denkbarm dass ich in diesen Zweig gehe.
Laesst sich Traden gut mit Minen und Produzieren/Forschung verbinden oder sind dafuer wieder ganz andere Attribute noetig?

PS: Sorry dass ich so viele fragen stelle, ich wuerde es mir ja selber angucken aber ich muss wohl noch knapp ne Woche warten und ich bin so neugierig


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Juli 2009)

Der Markt in Eve ist sehr dynamisch. Ich würde sagen rund 90-95% der Güter wird von Spielern produziert. Der Rest wird von NPC`s in den Markt geworfen. Daher kommt es oftmals zu großen Preisunterschieden. So kann es sein das man in einer Handelshochburg wie Jita für BS X 90 Millionen bezahlt. Es aber anderswo für 100 Millionen gehandelt wird. Genauso verhält es sich mit kleineren Dingen. Ist immer eine Frage wie einfach der Transport ist wo produziert wird. Wie weit und lang muss man fliegen usw. 

Also wenn du wie du sagst bei X schon gerne den Handel gemacht hast. Wird du ihn in Eve lieben! Es ist nicht so das man ein mal eine Route findet und die ewig fliegt. Der Markt ändert sich schnell. Oder es kommt ein anderer auf die gleiche Idee wie du und schon habt ihr euren eigenen kleinen Handelskrieg 
Vorallem große Aktionen wie größere Patches oder Kriege im 0.0 sorgen für riesige Preisveränderungen.

Traden lässt sich sehr gut mit minern und produzieren verbinden.

Du kannst so z.B. deine Mineralien minern. Daraus etwas produzieren und dieses dann verkaufen. 

Immer her mit den Fragen :p


----------



## insekt (23. Juli 2009)

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe ist die Regionale Aufteilung:
Die groesste Einheit ist natuerlich das Universum.
Das Naechst kleinere sind dann die Regionen (?) die in Sicherheitsstufen 1.0 bis 0.0 eingeteilt werden.
Dann kommen die Sonnensysteme.
Und in jedem Sonnensystem befinden sich verschiedene Dinge wie Stationen Asteroidenguertel Fabriken Waffenschmieden Schiffswerften Pratennester oder was?
Und die Sprungtore sind zwischen welchen Einheiten das Bindeglied?

Gibt es auch sowas wie Schmuggelware, dass z.B. Narcotics in allen Amarr Regionen verboten sind und wenn man nicht aufpasst wird man von der Polizei gescannt und abgeschossen?

Edit: Noch eine Frage, wie funktioniert dies "Marktsystem" und was ist Escrow? Fliegt man nicht einfach zu einer Station, kauft z.B. Tritanium und fliegt dann zu ner anderen Station und verkauft das da wieder?


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. Juli 2009)

Im Eve- Universum
gibt es Region
in denen gibt es constellations
in denen gibt es Systeme

Man reist von System zu System per stargate.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Das Naechst kleinere sind dann die Regionen (?) die in Sicherheitsstufen 1.0 bis 0.0 eingeteilt werden.
> Dann kommen die Sonnensysteme.
> Und in jedem Sonnensystem befinden sich verschiedene Dinge wie Stationen Asteroidenguertel Fabriken Waffenschmieden Schiffswerften Pratennester oder was?


Die Systeme haben die Sicherheitsstufen, nicht die Regionen. Bei systemen bis 0.5 redet man von highsec, dort kommt die Concorde-Police bei Angriffen auf Schiffe außerhalb eines Krieges. Quasi das Equivalent zu den Guards bei Warhammer, WoW etc. damit nicht jeder die Newbs plattmacht. 
In 0.4 und drunter kommt concorde nicht mehr, da gibt es an Stationen und Gates nur noch Sentry guns die einen angreifen, wenn man auf Bad boy macht.



> Gibt es auch sowas wie Schmuggelware, dass z.B. Narcotics in allen Amarr Regionen verboten sind und wenn man nicht aufpasst wird man von der Polizei gescannt und abgeschossen?


gibt es, war bisher aber meist Sinnfrei, Drogen oder so Zeug zu schmuggeln, weil es nur Handelware ist und die spieler ja nur Schiffe und Waffen etc. kaufen wollen.
Kann aber sein dass das per Patch mal geändert wurde mittlerweile. Missionen wurden ja auf aufgemotzt, jetzt gibt es Epic Missions Arcs statt dieser kurzen linearen und etwas eintönigen Ballermissionen.



> Edit: Noch eine Frage, wie funktioniert dies "Marktsystem" und was ist Escrow?
> Fliegt man nicht einfach zu einer Station, kauft z.B. Tritanium und fliegt dann zu ner anderen Station und verkauft das da wieder?


Kann man machen, vielleicht nicht gerade mit Trit, weil das gibts überall, aber z.b. mit seltenerem Erz, welches es nur im Lowsec gibt. Das nach Highsec bringen zum Verkauf, ist allerdings heikel, weil die Transportschiffe gern von anderen Spielern im PVP zerlegt werden.
Aber generell funktioniert der Markt so.
Escrow ist ein zusätzliches System, da kannst du Waren ausleihen, transportieren lassen gegen Bezahlung, oder auch verkaufen, versteigern oder verschenken, und zwar an jedermann, eine bestimmte Corp oder auch nur an einen bestimmten spieler, den du selber wählen kannst. Es gibt auch Items wie ganz spezielle Schiffsmodelle oder Artefakte, welche am Markt nicht gehandelt werden und nur im Escrow sind. außerdem gibts diese Plugins für Schiffe, die bestimmte werte erhöhen, die gehen kaputt, wenn man das Schiff auseinanderbaut, und am Markt können nur zerlegte und verpackte schiffe gehandelt werden, im Escrow kann man Schiffe auch flugbereit verkaufen, z.b. auch komplett gefittet mit Waffen etc.
Betrügen kann man auch im Escrow, ist auch erlaubt und wird nicht geahndet. z.B. einen T1 Cruiser als sein 10mal teureres T2-gegenstück anbieten, wers kauft ist selber schuld.
EVE ist kein Streichelzoo, das ist quasi total freie Marktwirtschaft, wie es sie in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt auf der Welt. Sehr geil. 

Spieler haben vor einiger Zeit auch eine Bank gegründet, die Ebank, dort kann man ISK anlegen und bekommt Zinsen. Neulich gab es einen Skandal, der Ex-Direktor hat Geld veruntreut. Hat es gegen echte Währung bei Ebay verkauft um eine OP für seinen Sohn zu bezahlen und wurde deshalb von CCP gesperrt (nicht wegen der Veruntreuung sondern wegen Verkauf gegen echte Währung -> EULA-Verstoß)

Ist echt krass was im EVE Universum alles abgeht. Da wurden schon Leute um Geldbeträge und Schiffe geprellt, für deren Gegenwert man Sportwagen hätte kaufen können.


----------



## insekt (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gerade mal ein Video bei Youtube gefunden, wenn man daran interessiert ist damit anzufangen, kann ich es nur jedem empfehlen, man kriegt ziemlich Lust drauf:

YouTube - This is Eve II


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Juli 2009)

Gutes Video - hab mich gleich "zuhause" gefühlt

Allerdings natürlich etwas einseitig (nur Kampf)
Das ist natürlich auch der optisch spektakulärste Teil - aber eben nur ein Teil von EVE


----------



## Nobodys Fool (1. August 2009)

Eve Online ist derzeit seit 31.07. 2 Uhr für Spieler, die Ihren Zugang über Kabel Deutschland haben, nicht erreichbar. Weder auf den Spielserver, noch auf die Website erhält man Zugriff. Ansonsten funktioniert das Internet jedoch einwandfrei.

Seitens Kabel Deutschland wird man, wenn überhaupt, auf eine "Störung" hingewiesen. Ansonsten wird man damit abgespeist, der Fehler läge beim Anbieter. Eine genau solch spezifische "Störung" gab es jedoch bereits einmal Ende letzten Jahres, für etwa 3 Monate.

Obwohl dies laut KD nicht praktiziert wird, sperrt KD inoffiziellen Angaben zufolge entweder Ports bzw. IP Adressen, oder drosselt den Traffic für spezifische Server und/oder Protokolle bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Grund dafür soll vor allem in Ferienzeiten erhöhtes Trafficaufkommen von Filesharern sein, der damit ausgebremst werden soll. Wie sich in der Vergangenheit zeigte geraten aber dadurch auch böllig andere Aktivitäten in Mitleidenschaft.

Der Fehler liegt definitiv nicht an CCP, denn über eine getunnelte Verbindung über einen Proxy kann ich sehr wohl auf Eve connecten. Ohne Proxy verfallen jedoch nach paar Hops auf einem KD Server sämtliche Pakete.

Eine sprichwörtliche Unverschömtheit von KD, denn ich bezahle für einen Internetzugang den ich nur eingeschränkt nutzen kann, und ich bezahle für das Abo von Accounts, die ich wegen KD gar nicht nutzen kann. Ja, es geht sogar so weit daß man noch nicht einmal auf die Eve Webseite kann, um das Abo seiner Accounts zu kündigen, damit nicht weiter Kosten anfallen für etwas an das man nicht rankommt.

Kabel Deutschland - einer der größten Saftläden Deutschlands. Nur leider hätt ich hier bei mir nicht einmal eine andere Wahl, denn herkömmliches DSL das letztendlich immer auf Telekom aufsetzt funzt bei mir so gut wie gar nicht, das sind noch größere Pfeiffen.


----------



## insekt (3. August 2009)

Hm, also hab gestern mal die Trialversion installiert und muss sagen, dass ich von der Grafik und vom Sound her schonmal ziemlich enttäuscht bin.

Es gibt kein AA obwohl mein PC das locker packen würde, irgendwie sieht alles total matschig aus, vor allem die Planeten und der Sound der Railgun is ja wohl nicht ernst gemeint oder?
Der is ja nichmal synchron zu den Schüssen oO


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2009)

Planeten, Waffeneffekte und Waffensounds waren iirc Sachen, die beim Grafikupdate bzw. Effektupdate noch fehlten und mit den nächsten Patches dazukommen sollten. Allerdings dachte ich eigentlich dass sich zumindest bei den Effekten schon was getan hätte.

Ich bin ja dank inaktivem Account nicht Up-to-Date was EVE angeht...


----------



## coKane (12. Dezember 2010)

hey
spielt hier wer eve mit ner ati karte die eyevison hat mit 3 bilsdschirmen?kann man immer noch alles auf high stellen?

danke


----------



## Predi (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde EVE auch richtig geil. Leider ist es kostenpflichtig und sehr sehr zeitaufwendig...


----------

